# Official Nokia 5800 XpressMusic discussion thread



## bhushan2k (Sep 25, 2008)

Nokia has implemented its first ever touchscreen mobile device Nokia 5800 XpressMusic. This image is leaked on 24th Sept on mobile.cz. It is a first touchscreen device made by Nokia based on newly Symbian Operating system Symbian S60 Taco 5.0 purposely created for touchscreen devices of Nokia. Formerly known as Nokia Tube, the first S60 handset to feature touchscreen technology will run on this new edition of the Symbian OS. Nobody had expected it's first appearance and specifications 'll get leaked before it's official announcement which is going to be announced on 2nd October.

*i.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/08/09/nokia-5800/gsmarena_001.jpg

Its is a well feature packed device with latest technologies such as GPS function through which you can take the help of maps to find your destiny, HSDPA through which you can surf the mobile internet faster upto 7.2 mbps based on 3.5G network which is 10 times faster than 3G, a huge 3.2 inch touchscreen with the exciting widescreen resolution of 640 x 360 pixels. It will has 3.2 megapixel autofocus camera to capture your amazing moments and can record at up to VGA resolution at 30 fps. It will come in 3.5mm audio jack, TV-out, microSD card slot, Quad Band GSM support just in 109 grams measured in 111 x 52 x 15.5mm. It will come with 8 GB card included with the retail package.

With only 7 days to go until the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic official annoncement you can bet we are just excited as you are to take a look at it. However we can't help ourselves but wonder why Nokia didn't come up with a high-end device as a pioneer for its new OS as it would have demonstrated its capabilities that much better.

source


----------



## amc888 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Great news. Thanks for the information.


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

^^ welcum...w8ng 2 see real specs....

it'll surely gv d tough competition to iphone, n96, xperia x1 n htc touch hd...wat say?


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

This is what I want! Started saving already.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

HMMM it shud be interesting when this phone is launched .. May be nokia will use this in its E series ...Though I  bet its price will be arnd 25k .. but if less than 15k then i wud stand in a line to buy this phone


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



mehra.rakesh said:


> .. May be nokia will use this in its E series ...


It is Xpress Music. All phones with 5XXX are now in Xpress Music. As for the cost, I don't see it being sold under 25k.


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

lol....yep bro...i dont think it will cost below 35k @ d starting...cuz its first touch phone frm nokia....wont b above 35/40k as it wont hv 5.0 mp or gr8r camera...

cant predict nythin ryte now...


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

i am loking fwd to it. its coming in oct


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



krazzy said:


> It is Xpress Music. All phones with 5XXX are now in Xpress Music. As for the cost, I don't see it being sold under 25k.



I meant the OS dude. The TACO symbian with E series shud be better ..I know what xpress series is .. Thanks anyway..


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



mehra.rakesh said:


> I meant the OS dude. The TACO symbian with E series shud be better ..I know what xpress series is .. Thanks anyway..



hmm..i got wat u meant...u shud hv specified on vat u r gona talk about i.e os..nywayz nm....yep u can say that nokia will use this platform for their e series as well as in n series smartphone in future...

so the new era of touchscreen has begun around d world & in india as well.....wat say?? gona b interestin 2 c d war....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Lets see how it performs. It will be launched in Q1 next year.

Btw...xperia and htc are in a different league. Symbian is most probablte to have stability issues with this one. Thats why they did not go all out for a high end.


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Nice and hope its not laggy.



krazzy said:


> It is Xpress Music. All phones with 5XXX are now in Xpress Music. As for the cost, I don't see it being sold under 25k.


BTW isn't this fone being termed as Nokia 5800 XpressMedia???


----------



## krates (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

its xpress media lol

it will be a mid end phone 

after this another 5 mp touchscreen from nokia read somewhere


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

25k? Isn't that a little preposterous? I think most music phones today fall in the mid-level category., you might as well even go ahead and say, high end/low end music phones? No such things..there are only music phones. It's like all(companies) know what to do, where to do, how to do, more like a levelled platform or saturation level if you may say so. Don't you think?

I expect it should be no more than 14k. Then again, my expectations are like dreams of a monkey.


----------



## Power UP (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Wow for a mid range phone, the specs look fantastic


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

25k would be over the moon.Nokia would have to compete against the renoir. 8 mp touch from lg and also the xperia which shall come down to 30k by dec.


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



Hitboxx said:


> I expect it should be no more than 14k. Then again, my expectations are like dreams of a monkey.



dude. see d specs carefully.. it is jst not a music phone announced by nokia. it will b d 1st ever touchphone frm nokia which is fully based on newly symbian os..n actually thru this phone they r presenting their new os.apart frm this it has got gps, 3.5g/hsdpa, 8gb onboard which fulfills d idial pda requirements..wil it b @ 14 k only??


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

yeah dude. u apprntly missd d monkey n d dreams part..

anyways..i was speculating 14k to b d settling down price if u kno wht i mean..it can go ahead n debut at whtver price it wnts to..n besides if its a pda why slap it wth a music label instd of jst sayin its a pda pricd at 25k wch can play music..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

If its 25k, trust me.It will be sealed before its born.


----------



## Power UP (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Hahaha .......when both iphone and xperia can be priced above 30-35k, Nokia 5800 XpressMusic at 25k is too costly???? lol


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

I don't why they added the music phone angle. Maybe because it is a competitor to the iPhone and the iPhone is basically a music phone.

As for the pricing, there is no way they can slot it below the N95 8gb. Actually now I am wondering where exactly are they gonna place it. Predicting this won't be easy. But one thing for sure. It won't be cheap. Then again, Nokia's other models like the N95 8gb and the N96 might see some major price drops to make room for this one.

And no it is not Xpress Media, but Xpress Music. Atleast as of yet, it is.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



Power UP said:


> Hahaha .......when both iphone and xperia can be priced above 30-35k, Nokia 5800 XpressMusic at 25k is too costly???? lol




Compare the Xperia and this Xpress-whateva and compare. Is there anything to compare actually?? The Xperia beats it in every damn thing.

Hopefully Nokia has some real great technology running behind the screen, coz its a 3.2 inch screen and has a resolution of 640x480 while phones like XPERIA with a 3 inch screen has a vga resolution screen


----------



## Power UP (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

On second thought this is useless.....Xperia is the best phone in ur opinon, then good for u


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



dreamcatcher said:


> Compare the Xperia and this Xpress-whateva and compare. Is there anything to compare actually?? The Xperia beats it in every damn thing.
> 
> Hopefully Nokia has some real great technology running behind the screen, coz its a 3.2 inch screen and has a resolution of 640x480 while phones like XPERIA with a 3 inch screen has a vga resolution screen



dude let it atleast come out first..while sittin on our chair n jst reading 1 article we cant predict nything unless n until we c d real specs of what xactly it is made p of....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



Power UP said:


> Can u plz elaborate how exactly "*The Xperia beats it in every damn thing"* apart from the QWERTY keyboard ??




Do i even need to comment on that?? 

And anyways, the Xperia is not really targetted to this segment of the market. The Samsung pixon and the lg renoir shall take care of that.


----------



## Power UP (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



dreamcatcher said:


> Do i even need to comment on that??


Oh NO NO plz don't.........especially from u.........nothing ever good comes out of these


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

xperia looks to be a fantastic wm phone .. 

this looks good .. should be around 20k cos its mid end ..  read somewhere that they are coming with 8mp touchscreen flagship ..

i dont thing all those 8mp cams are needed .. all we need is better optics, sensors with improved image processing algorithms , better low light performance, stereo sound in video recordings, and recording in divx/xvid format , and combination of n82 xenon for photos and n85 dual led flash for videos  .. that is enough for an awesome camera phone ..

right now i am using n95 8gb ..only thing missed is xenon flash of n82 ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

offtopic:

@ yogi- How about this for low light??

C905

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/2887572300_e045bc036b.jpg

*www.flickr.com/photos/marcusradecker/2887572300/sizes/o/

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/2887572302_bc306f4440.jpg

*www.flickr.com/photos/marcusradecker/2887572302/sizes/o/


----------



## krates (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

^^ C905 pics are awesome

but N81 or 6220 + 8MP digicam  > C905  (price)

It's Xpress Media

*talkaboutnseries.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/nokia-5800-xpressmedia-3.jpg

It's will be a mid end phone read on thousands of site's


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

@ dreamcatcher....awesome dude....they r amazing even under a low light condition...better dan my kodak easyshare....lol...


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Any quotes on the Nokia 5800 price??

Offtopic://


krates said:


> ^^ C905 pics are awesome
> 
> but N81 or 6220 + 8MP digicam  > C905  (price)


Hahahaha, In the end you'll remain a n00b fanboy....... 

Who'll want to carry to things together. N81 is already a birck @ 140grams and then carry another 8mp digicam. I'm not saying that C905 is better than a digicam but still....


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



gagandeep said:


> Any quotes on the Nokia 5800 price??



lol...let it b announced officially first...read post #1...


----------



## krates (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



gagandeep said:


> Any quotes on the Nokia 5800 price??
> 
> Offtopic://
> 
> ...



i was talking about price  

my point was phones are just for casual pics if you need something really good then a digicam 

and when i talked about the weight thing in the N96 thread that N96 weight is much less then you all start jumping saying that weight does not matter and all that stuff

maybe you are much weak that even 140 gm affects you 

no point talking to you


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



gagandeep said:


> Any quotes on the Nokia 5800 price??
> 
> Offtopic://
> 
> ...



I don't mind carrying Digicam with my phone. On the contrary, I pack everything my Digicam,Mobile, Mini USB cable, Pen drive, Card reader, Essential softwares on my phone's memory card as well as my pen drive, Mobile charger in my college bag.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

sh1t man!!  just when I was thinking of buying N82.  Why do they always have to release new models every now and then? the market is sooo volatile..grr..   


Few things I have to say:
1. How can one call a 3.2 inch Touchscreen @ 640x360 @ 16:9 aspect ratio a Mid-End phone?
2. How can one call a 3.5 G device, Mid-End?
3. How can one call 3.2 MP camera with VGA 30 FPS video recording, just mid-end?

Is the MegaPixel count the only thing that says whether a phone is low/mid/high/ultra-high end? 

I'm pretty Damn sure that to drive such a screen and such features, there must be a fast processor and good amount of RAM in it, isnt it?

If this is mid-end, then iPhone should be low-end depending on the MP count. Which is not the case...

Yes, it is lower than where Xperia, etc stands. But noway only mid-end. This is not gonna be priced below 22k. Id expect it to release at a price like 24k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

^^^This is mid end. It has a 3.2 inch screen and anythin less than the resolution it offers is criminal. Even the touch diamond with a smaller screen has a vga screen

3.5g is even present in 7k phones like SE g502. 

dude... you have no idea as to what the market as to offer.so look over a few brands and then we can have a chat.. This is offering at its very basic and should not be more than 18k.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

What I am saying is; the combination of the features it offers, in not exclusive mid-end.

SEG502?  So it offers 3.5G? so what? Does it have 3.2 Inch touchscreen? Does it have VGA 30FPS recording?  

The combination of features is something that deserves no less than 22k as I said. Common, touchscreen, Widescreen resolution. And of course this is first S60 touchscreen from Nokia with brand new OS. This is gonna be expensive.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

yep.G502 has HSDPA or 3.5g as you would like to say so.I am in no mood to rpovide examples of phoes already in the market. Its just a basic offering with a touchscreen.If its anything more than 20k  it will be a flop, with LG renoir coming up with vga 30fps and 120 fps QVGA recording and a 8mp cam with xenon flash. Btw, its touchscreen too.lol


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

we cant predict nythin at this moment. if we consider the d touchscreen factor, windows mobile devices having touchscreen dont support more than 65k colors..but when u say about nokia gadgets, all devices implementing by nokia r of 16 million colors.so definitely this device will also hv 16 million true colors..so price matters. i think as far as i know this will b d first touchscreen cellphone with 16 million colors..vat say??


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

iPhone has a 16M colour display too. But it's resolution is less than that of the 5800.


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

This phone is definitely NOT mid-end. As rightly mentioned above, just because it has 3MP cam it doesn't mean its mid-end.

And going by the choices of many people on this forum, even if this phone came with a 8 MP cam with 120fps QVGA recording, they would still call it mid-end if it didn't have a Xenon flash 

Of course, its definite that Nokia will follow this one with a touchscreen with a 5MP cam, but that doesn't make this one "mid-end"

Let's put it this way:
Keeping the price factor away.... which one would you prefer to buy... Nokia N82 or Nokia 5800 Tube?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Actually Nokia themselves quoted it to be a mid-end. The jokes on you now.lol.

btw,XPERIA has a 3.2 mp cam and an led flash and its ultra high end.


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



dreamcatcher said:


> Actually Nokia themselves quoted it to be a mid-end. The jokes on you now.lol.
> 
> btw,XPERIA has a 3.2 mp cam and an led flash and its ultra high end.



That's exactly what I am debating. Its not mid-end even if Nokia wants us to believe so.
Ahh... if they price this one as a mid-end phone then I am not complaining


----------



## krates (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

arey yaar don't fight we will come to know what's the truth very soon

as far as major site's are concerned they all have stated this to be mid end


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Well, I also quote 18-20K for the 5800. Symbian will surely be laggy if they include slower processor and less RAM. They'll have to include a faster processor and more RAM, thats why I think its going to be ~18K.

BTW Didn't it also make a cameo in The Dark Knight??

Offtopic://





krates said:


> maybe you are much weak that even 140 gm affects you


If I'm not wrong, then I had said you the same thing on Yahoo when you said C905 is a brick......

Well carrying N81 doesn't affect me, but carrying both the things - a Digicam and N81 will definitely bug me.



krates said:


> no point talking to you


So, why are you talking now??  If you're so intelligent, then kindly ignore fools like me.........


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

^^^ Yeah. They have. If Nokia quotes this as mid-end (though its a higher-end one) , users will buy it. They will think: Oh my, so many things in a mid-end phone??   and then they will be amazed at all that a mid-end phone can do. Many users wont care(high-price or whatever), as many are like herd of sheep.  Thats exactly what I feel Nokia wants to do.

Also, its their first trial at the S60 Touchscreen arena. So by qouting this one as Mid-end; they are relieved for any buggy performance it gives. They have an excuse ready.  That wouldnt have been the case if they termed it high-end.


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

chill dudes....here we jst do debates to share knowledge n not quarrel....be happy


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



IronManForever said:


> ^^^ Yeah. They have. If Nokia quotes this as mid-end (though its a higher-end one) , users will buy it. They will think: Oh my, so many things in a mid-end phone??   and then they will be amazed at all that a mid-end phone can do. Many users wont care(high-price or whatever), as many are like herd of sheep.  Thats exactly what I feel Nokia wants to do.
> 
> Also, its their first trial at the S60 Touchscreen arena. So by qouting this one as Mid-end; they are relieved for any buggy performance it gives. They have an excuse ready.  That wouldnt have been the case if they termed it high-end.



OMG


----------



## krates (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

@ launch it will obviously be priced high 

N78 at launch for 19k and not 16k  so if this thing is up with this phone also then it will be very good

//offtopic



gagandeep said:


> So, why are you talking now??  If you're so intelligent, then kindly ignore fools like me.........



When you will reply quoting my post then obviously i will reply to you 

just keep out of my post and i will do the same


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

*Nokia Nokia 5800 XpressMusic Already Available For Pre-Order!?? *


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

all brands are coming with 8mp cam phones without xenon flash .. pretty silly ..only c905 has xenon + led flash which is quite cool .. but lacks vga recording ..

also, nokia have stated it to be mid end .. so it will be 18k something .. 

read somewhere that n98 would be 8mp touchscreen flagship to be annouced on 2nd october .. and  n97 a slider 8mp flagship to be announced later .. not sure abt this though ..


----------



## Power UP (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

I too read that Nokia will soon release more Touch screen devices in the lower price range market. 
Looks like Nokia is back with a bang after their N96 disappointment


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Whos back with a bang?? I dont see any announcements around.. is there?? 

Nokia's purpose will solely depend on how the 5800 performs.their phone, which is to be lauched in Q2/Q1 next year is already late for the competition.SE is also going for a full touch 8 mp phone in the near future that shall feature its all new A300 interface. Also SE's 10 mp touchscreen shall be announced in june 2009 and released in september. Soooo....


----------



## Power UP (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Dude so what if its late. Its the No.1 mobile company with a large customer base. 
People will buy it even if its late if it sports good specs.

Heck even lots of my friends are preparing to buy it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Best of luck to ur frnds.... me will start showing off my c905 as soon as i get it.


----------



## Power UP (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

lol even meh is excited. Symbian on a touchscreen


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

btw...is it 5800 Xpress Music or Xpress Media??


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

^Xpress Media.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

This one wont have that high software support I guess. New apps have to be developed for it; isnt it? After all, it has a whoole new UI.


----------



## krates (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

^^ nah it's 9.X series so all softwares are gonna run


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

^^ I mean the current S60 Software that we have does not support touchscreen UI; simply because S60 was never toushcreen OS until now. Isnt it?


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

they might hv developed n hv 2 b developed such an OS on which previous apps too shud run....


----------



## krazzy (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Support for current S60 apps is extremely unlikely. All these apps were designed with the current S60 phone hardware in mind, like physical keys and have support for only a select few display resolutions. The display in 5800 has a completely different resolution. Even more, it has no physical keys resembling current S60 phones and has a completely touch screen based interface. The current apps were never written with this arrangement in mind and hence they will not work on 5800. Same goes for the apps which will be written for 5800. They will not work for current S60 phones. Hopefully they'll be as good as the ones on the iPhone though.


----------



## Power UP (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Well there is a possibility that it can be backwards compatible. They could probably use something like virtual keypad & d-pad for the older apps. Afterall it has enough resolution to spare. All the conversions done in the os itself to fool the app into thinking its physical keys.

But this is very doubtful. Probably Nokia won't implement such a feature, afterall more number of compatible apps will eventually appear as soon as more number of touch devices touches the market.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



			
				krazzy said:
			
		

> Support for current S60 apps is extremely unlikely. All these apps were designed with the current S60 phone hardware in mind, like physical keys and have support for only a select few display resolutions. The display in 5800 has a completely different resolution. Even more, it has no physical keys resembling current S60 phones and has a completely touch screen based interface. The current apps were never written with this arrangement in mind and hence they will not work on 5800. Same goes for the apps which will be written for 5800. They will not work for current S60 phones. Hopefully they'll be as good as the ones on the iPhone though.


+1.
pretty much what I was thinking... I too think its very unlikely that current apps will work. Though Java apps will. pretty sure. But having a considerable no. of S60 aps oughtta take time...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



krazzy said:


> It is Xpress Music. All phones with 5XXX are now in Xpress Music. As for the cost, I don't see it being sold under 25k.


It's XpressMedia, not XpressMusic


----------



## krazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Nokia 5800 officially announced! Runs Symbian S60 5th Edition!

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/8201_Nokia_5800-touch_enabled_mid_r.php

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/8203_S60_5th_Edition-touch_and_sens.php

*twitter.com/AAS


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

yeah...S60 5th n a ver of Symbian OS is 9.4..



> The Nokia 5800 XpressMusic is a S60 5th Edition device with a resistive touch screen and tactile feedback. The device has a large 3,2“, bright nHD (640 x 360 pixels and 16:9 aspect ratio) color display. The device has variety of input methods: stylus, plectrum and finger touch support for text input and UI control (alphanumeric keypad, full and mini qwerty keyboard, handwriting recognition). Use the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic to connect to mobile broadband using WLAN or HSDPA (3.5G). Find directions and locations with the integrated A-GPS and included maps. Additional features include a 3.2 megapixel camera with dual LED flash, Bluetooth 2.0 +EDR, and USB 2.0 High-Speed. Supported WCDMA frequencies depend on the region where the device is available.



*SOURCE*


----------



## Pat (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Well I read somewhere that Nokia was planning to launch this for around 17k-18k INR range. Dont know how true that it.


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

well it still hvnt come with new features which was implemented by nokia in previous phones like bluetooth 2.1 which is appeared in Nokia 7510 Supernova 





Pat said:


> Well I read somewhere that Nokia was planning to launch this for around 17k-18k INR range. Dont know how true that it.



where did u hear?? then it wil gona b rockin in d market...'ll gv tough competition to n-series too...


----------



## Pat (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Even here it says 270 Euros worldwide. I am pretty sure they are not going to be sold with contract at that price.

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/8201_Nokia_5800-touch_enabled_mid_r.php


----------



## orionindia (Oct 3, 2008)

*New and better photogrphs of Nokia 5800 Tube*

Here are the photographs
*bestmobilesite.blogspot.com/2008/10/nokia-music-5800-tube-photgoraphs-enjoy.html


Specifications are as follows - 
General    2G Network	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 
               3G Network	HSDPA 2100 / 900 
 	       HSDPA 850 / 1900 - US version

Size	Dimensions	111 x 51.7 x 15.5 mm, 83 cc 
Weight	109 g
Display	Type	TFT touchscreen, 16M colors
Size	360 x 640 pixels, 3.2 inches
 	- Proximity sensor for auto turn-off
        - Accelerometer sensor for auto-rotate
        - Handwriting recognition
Ringtones	Type	Polyphonic (64 channels), MP3
Customization	Download
Vibration 	Yes
 	- Stereo speakers 
Memory	Phonebook	Practically unlimited entries and fields, Photocall
Call records	Detailed, max 30 days
Card slot	microSD (TransFlash), up to 16GB, 8GB included
 	        81 MB internal memory
                128 MB SDRAM memory

Dual ARM 11 369 MHz CPU
Data	GPRS	Class 32
HSCSD	Yes
EDGE	Class 32
3G	HSDPA, 3.6 Mbps
WLAN	Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g, UPnP technology
Bluetooth	Yes, v2.0 with A2DP
Infrared port	No
USB	Yes, v2.0 microUSB
Features	OS	Symbian OS v9.4, Series 60 rel. 5
Camera	3.15 MP, 2048x1536 pixels, Carl Zeiss optics, autofocus, video(VGA@30fps), flash; secondary videocall camera


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: New and better photogrphs of Nokia 5800 Tube*

*Posting them directly over here:*

*img238.imageshack.us/img238/236/nokia5800ofc03li1.jpg
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/2519/nokia5800ofc00dp1.jpg
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1623/nokia5800ofc04ah1.jpg

I didn't like the icons....

Here is the video of the interface: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=njEG9CcMs74


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

270 euros is a brilliant price. Goodmove.Just hope it isnt too laggy in the first place.


----------



## Power UP (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*

Here is another video.

Nokia 5800 xpress music hands on Remix London

Looks like some of the bugs have been fixed.

Hmm the user is applying too much force, the touch screen looks like its not very responsive.

Lets wait for the final build of the phone


----------



## Coool (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: New and better photogrphs of Nokia 5800 Tube*

Nice pics. tanx


----------



## krazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

All right folks. This is now the ultimate anything and everything related to Nokia 5800 XpressMusic thread. All 5800 related stuff should go in here. DO NOT create any more threads for this phone; just use this one.


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 3, 2008)

Now who is going to buy mobiles such as N95 8GB, E71, N85 & N79 at a price more than the 5800?
Nokia has killed its own products with its 5800.


----------



## Pat (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



Power UP said:


> Here is another video.
> 
> Nokia 5800 xpress music hands on Remix London
> 
> ...



Wel, thats kindof exptected because of two reasons:

a. Resistive Touch-screen and
b. only 369 Mhz processor. (WTF ?)


----------



## Power UP (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 5800 XpressMusic's 1st appearance*



Pat said:


> Wel, thats kindof exptected because of two reasons:
> 
> a. Resistive Touch-screen and
> b. only 369 Mhz processor. (WTF ?)


Yup i know its resistive one , but it was a bit too unresponsive. Probably a firmware bug.
369 mhz good enuf for symbian (its not win mo ) , though more would be nice.

As i said before lets wait for the final build.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: New and better photogrphs of Nokia 5800 Tube*



gagandeep said:


> I didn't like the icons....



I'm sure you could change them by using another theme the way you can in other versions of S60.


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 3, 2008)

check this out;*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-5800-en.shtml


----------



## krazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> check this out;*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-5800-en.shtml



Thanks for the link. Now I know for sure what my next phone will be.


----------



## ECE0105 (Oct 4, 2008)

The phone looks good.. And with the specs it has... I would definitely prefer it to the iPhone.
When does it come to India???


----------



## Power UP (Oct 4, 2008)

It seems its backwards compatible to s60v3 except for the ones that require special mechanical controls. Probably u won't be able to play  s60v3 symbian games.

But this is still good news.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2008)

*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-5800-en.shtml

1- has the loudest loudspeakers in the market.
2- everything can be done with one hand.
3- music quality via headphones is very high
4- video playback is on par with ipod touch
5- build quality is good thanks to high quality plastic.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

anybody knows anything about the price and availability  in india yet .... ??


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2008)

This Black design is just getting to repetitive by Nokia. They should have tried something new though.

This may be my father's next phone. 

BTW, there is a mistake in the title of the thread. Isn't it XpressMedia 5800, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> This Black design is just getting to repetitive by Nokia. They should have tried something new though.
> 
> This may be my father's next phone.
> 
> BTW, there is a mistake in the title of the thread. Isn't it XpressMedia 5800, if I'm not mistaken?




well it says ...

nokia 5800 Xpressmusic

here 

*europe.nokia.com/A41271011


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 4, 2008)

aaaaa, again confused with Nokia N79 or this, that's it, I M buying Nokia 1100  

this is indeed a nice phone but also dirt magnet. I guess for people like me, N79 is more viable


----------



## krazzy (Oct 4, 2008)

It is XpressMusic. There is no XpressMedia. Please get that term out of your systems. 

GX, how can you say the phone will be a dirt magnet? 

IMO it is an awesome phone. Better than any N-Series out there (except for camera).


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 4, 2008)

are thik hai, touch screen for me is just a novelty of 4 days. I just hope N79 is good in real world like N82 & not to slow or I will have to wait again to see buy this


----------



## krazzy (Oct 4, 2008)

As far as processing speeds are concerned, Nokia is moving in the forward direction. So there should be no fear of slower devices in future. The future devices will only be faster than the previous ones. There won't be any 6600 or 3230 any more.


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> aaaaa, again confused with Nokia N79 or this, that's it, I M buying Nokia 1100
> 
> this is indeed a nice phone but also dirt magnet. I guess for people like me, N79 is more viable



I am in the same boat as u 
After managing to convince myself to wait for the N79, I now have the difficult task of keeping myself away from the N79 so that I can buy the 5800


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 4, 2008)

About time Nokia had a touchscreen. 

Here's the GSMArena Specification Sheet
and here's the GSMArena News on 5800 XM.
You guys may already have visited GSMArena. This is just for those who havent.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 4, 2008)

n79 will be very fast .. no doubts abt it .. only choice is xenon flash or not ..

*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-5800-en.shtml


----------



## Pathik (Oct 5, 2008)

This is my next phone.


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 5, 2008)

India launch in 3rd week of November:

Source: *economictimes.indiatimes.com/Nokia..._in_India_by_November/articleshow/3561429.cms


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 5, 2008)

nikeel said:


> India launch in 3rd week of November:
> 
> Source: *economictimes.indiatimes.com/Nokia..._in_India_by_November/articleshow/3561429.cms



hmmmm...cool...this is a gr8 newz....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2008)

After going through those interface videos and the touch screen needing a bit of pressure, I feel a bit sad that Nokia has come up with kind-of-okay phone and the inteface too looks a bit confusing. Xperia's interface looks much better. 

Anyways, will have to what the final product has to offer and the price!!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2008)

he first Symbian S60 touch-screen phone from the Finish mobile phone giant will go on sale in India, Indonesia, the United Arab Emirates, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Russia and Spain by year-end and will cost 279 euros ($387) before operator subsidies and taxes, substantially less than the iPhone. 

*www.symbian-freak.com/news/008/10/nokia_5800_to_miss_xmas_sales_in_most_developed_markets.htm


----------



## krazzy (Oct 9, 2008)

Full review of Nokia 5800 XpressMusic on Mobile-Review.com

*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-5800-2-en.shtml


----------



## pickster (Oct 9, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Full review of Nokia 5800 XpressMusic on Mobile-Review.com
> 
> *www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-5800-2-en.shtml



Finally,a full review! Thanks for the link, man.

Now, i can say that this IS going to be my next phone. okay.. it may face a little competition from N79, but i think the scales are tipped in 5800's favor for me mainly because of the screen and the touch capability.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Oct 26, 2008)

its not the first touchscreem..nokia 6708 is a touchscreen phone as well..but yeah first to feature symbian 9.4,s60 fifth edition...


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 26, 2008)

Nokia Russia site says Russia will be the first country to ship the 5800.... on 5th Dec 2008 !!!

And the price they are quoting is 16000 Roubles which is apparently much more than 280 Euros. But it seems mobiles are always expensive in Russia than in other countries... so not really worried about the price aspect.

Just hoping its available in India in third week of November some way or the other


----------



## krazzy (Nov 6, 2008)

Nokia 5800 XpressMusic review (Part 1):
*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Nokia_5800_Xpress_Music_Review.php


----------



## mohitgiri (Nov 8, 2008)

it will launch in india by dec end..
wil come to authorised nokia consept store in nov mid for booking purpose only.
rgds
Mohit


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 10, 2008)

for less than 20k too


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 10, 2008)

a priority vendor told me its coming for around 25000 by dec end


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 10, 2008)

^^

He is absolutely wrong mate...

THis price was said by nokia india's head during a nokia meet in delhi last week in delhi...
so the price is 20k..MSRP...


----------



## RKitect (Nov 10, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^
> 
> He is absolutely wrong mate...
> 
> ...



Even i have heard that it will be around 20 K. waiting for this one to launch. surely on my shopping list


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 10, 2008)

Hope i am wrong!


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 13, 2008)

Nokia Spain has posted the online pre-order price as 429 Euros !!!

Thats a worrying news


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 13, 2008)

Guys, Nokia announced the price before the recession began.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 14, 2008)

Official booking starts from 16th Nov'08...

Price quoted...24,990/- (remains me of Bata)


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 15, 2008)

oval_man said:


> Official booking starts from 16th Nov'08...
> 
> Price quoted...24,990/- (remains me of Bata)



Source ??


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 19, 2008)

Updates on the Nokia 5800:

*www.unwiredview.com/2008/11/18/nokia-5800-xpressmusic-eur429279-price-mystery-resolved/

*nokia5800blog.co.cc/?p=103

Good news overall !!


----------



## pickster (Nov 20, 2008)

Mobile Burn Video Review (4 Videos):

*www.mobileburn.com/review.jsp?Id=5734


----------



## Power UP (Nov 20, 2008)

Just for the lulz 

iPhone vs. HTC Diamond vs. Nokia 5800


----------



## anispace (Nov 21, 2008)

^^

Nokia 5800 *XtremeMusic* .... lol....


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 24, 2008)

As per information posted on the TechEnclave forums by a PCQuest journalist, he has received an invite for the Nokia 5800 launch party tomorrow (25th November)


----------



## pickster (Nov 24, 2008)

nikeel said:


> As per information posted on the TechEnclave forums by a PCQuest journalist, he has received an invite for the Nokia 5800 launch party tomorrow (25th November)



lucky guy... but anyway that means its gonna be launched tomorrow! yay!


----------



## hahahari (Nov 24, 2008)

gonna be launched tomorrow? Are you sure? Will it be widely available by JAN 1 .


----------



## pickster (Nov 24, 2008)

if that PCQuest journalist wasnt bluffing (and i really hope he wasnt).
lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, am I waiting for it! Hope it does not dissappoint when it comes out


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 25, 2008)

its today and he wasnt bluffing..he is a well know journo... a frnd of mine also got the invite..he is also going there...


----------



## pickster (Nov 25, 2008)

that's great then!


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 25, 2008)

Price confirmed... 20,000/-


----------



## pickster (Nov 25, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> Price confirmed... 20,000/-



source?


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 25, 2008)

just take the word if u want


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 25, 2008)

BAD NEWS !!!

*news.moneycontrol.com/india/news/pressnews/nokia-unveils-nokia-5800-xpressmusicindia/15/44/368017

Available in January 2009


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Nov 25, 2008)

it will be available from January  2009 only and price is 21,839. here is the source :

*tech2.in.com/india/news/mobile-phones/nokia-unveils-5800-xpressmusic-in-india/52341/0


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 25, 2008)

its MRP... dont worry it will come to 19~20k dealer...


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Nov 25, 2008)

it will be a lovely buy for 19-20 K...


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 25, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> its MRP... dont worry it will come to 19~20k dealer...



Problem is not the price. Its about the availability.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 25, 2008)

Its both. Availablity by Jan?? Well then I will have to wait it out. Do you think other phones price will fall down? N85 N79 N82 ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw Batman: The Dark Knight this sunday. It was awesome. The Joker's role was perfect, and so was the way Two Face becomes evil.

But I remmeber that scene where that Hong Kong business CEO with whome Wayne's company refuses to make a deal, while Batman goes to Hong Kong to capture that CEO for questioning. That guy who represents Bruce Wayne, and makes armoury for Batman, he had this phone with the word nokia written on it. He touches it and something gets launched. I don't know why, but I think *it was Nokia 5800 XpressMusic in The Dark Knight* .

Anyone can confirm this from the movie ?


----------



## pickster (Nov 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I saw Batman: The Dark Knight this sunday. It was awesome. The Joker's role was perfect, and so was the way Two Face becomes evil.
> 
> But I remmeber that scene where that Hong Kong business CEO with whome Wayne's company refuses to make a deal, while Batman goes to Hong Kong to capture that CEO for questioning. That guy who represents Bruce Wayne, and makes armoury for Batman, he had this phone with the word nokia written on it. He touches it and something gets launched. I don't know why, but I think *it was Nokia 5800 XpressMusic in The Dark Knight* .
> 
> Anyone can confirm this from the movie ?



yup. it is in fact the 5800. 
and "guy who represents Bruce Wayne, and makes armoury for Batman" is Lucius Fox.


----------



## Power UP (Nov 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I saw Batman: The Dark Knight this sunday. It was awesome. The Joker's role was perfect, and so was the way Two Face becomes evil.
> 
> But I remmeber that scene where that Hong Kong business CEO with whome Wayne's company refuses to make a deal, while Batman goes to Hong Kong to capture that CEO for questioning. That guy who represents Bruce Wayne, and makes armoury for Batman, he had this phone with the word nokia written on it. He touches it and something gets launched. I don't know why, but I think *it was Nokia 5800 XpressMusic in The Dark Knight* .
> 
> Anyone can confirm this from the movie ?


*www.symbian-freak.com/news/008/07/nokia_tube_spotted_in_the_dark_knight_movie.htm

*news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10005060-1.html 


Wow great news, it seems 20k is almost finalized. Now what will happen to the sales of N85 ?? Most likely price might come down below 20k.

lol I just want to use the new os, but it keeps running away


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been planning to get this phone after pimping my existing E61i. My question is, would you guys have an idea if it will sync with MFE (Microsoft exchange server). Will it open attachments? How good will 5800 as an email device (considering its an Xpress music device)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 26, 2008)

how good is a symbian OS one..that good...

Its just a symbian based phone...with touch screen


----------



## Power UP (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ its good enuf


----------



## Pathik (Nov 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I saw Batman: The Dark Knight this sunday. It was awesome. The Joker's role was perfect, and so was the way Two Face becomes evil.
> 
> But I remmeber that scene where that Hong Kong business CEO with whome Wayne's company refuses to make a deal, while Batman goes to Hong Kong to capture that CEO for questioning. That guy who represents Bruce Wayne, and makes armoury for Batman, he had this phone with the word nokia written on it. He touches it and something gets launched. I don't know why, but I think *it was Nokia 5800 XpressMusic in The Dark Knight* .
> 
> Anyone can confirm this from the movie ?



yea. That was the beta Tube. That was the first Nokia's promotion of the 5800.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome. Lets try a new tagline for nokia:

*Why So Serious ? Get 5800 XpressMusic and touch track joker's butt *


----------



## hahahari (Dec 5, 2008)

I am finding the approx price to be quoted here www.univercell.in to be 25K.... Hope it comes down by february :O


----------



## hellgate (Dec 5, 2008)

after upgrading to Core i7 920 i wont hav any cash left to buy the 5800XM.
and i was looking forward to buy it.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 5, 2008)

^well well ur inventory looks good even without it m8


----------



## oval_man (Dec 5, 2008)

FROM 'gsmarena.com' :  "*the first S60 fully touch-operated device has finally hit the shelves. Nokia kept up to their promise and released the handset before the end of November. Unluckily the price of the 5800 XpressMusic is still far from the 279 euro that Nokia promised when they officially announced the phone.

Currently the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic costs slightly more than 700 euro (900 US dollars) in most of the online shops.*"


OMG...............5800 will cost* Rs.45,000 *for sure?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 5, 2008)

oval_man said:


> FROM 'gsmarena.com' :  "*the first S60 fully touch-operated device has finally hit the shelves. Nokia kept up to their promise and released the handset before the end of November. Unluckily the price of the 5800 XpressMusic is still far from the 279 euro that Nokia promised when they officially announced the phone.
> 
> Currently the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic costs slightly more than 700 euro (900 US dollars) in most of the online shops.*"
> 
> ...


It's quite simple - supply and demand. Most stores had them for $900 two weeks ago, $650 last week and circa $539 (+$30 for shipping via FedEx priority) on eBay right now, so it can't be THAT expensive in India. I think 32K sounds more like it. 
I'm waiting for the price to hit $500 online before clicking the buy it now button.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

NOKIA 5800 XM =====> 375Euro + Vat  more than more than 23k and less than 25k

Todays news but , there will be a lack of availability for this model first its launching in MUMBAI , so mumbai peeps can get the job done.

The first ever NHD====> "NANO HIGH DEFINITION" screen i want to see that


----------



## hahahari (Dec 5, 2008)

source?


----------



## nikhilpai (Dec 21, 2008)

The Nokia 5800 is now available for prebooking on Nokia India website.

Does prebooking really guarantee the phone well in advance compared to those who don't prebook? Or is it only a marketing gimmick?

Does anyone know what was the case with the N96. Evan that was available for prebooking. Did those who prebooked it get the phone well in advance compared to others?


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 22, 2008)

If anyone's a music buff, they should definitely get the 5800XM. The speakers are LOUD and the 3.5mm jack makes it easy to switch headphones. Overall, barring a few issues (breathing rather than blinking, hopeless album organization etc.) and some UI problems (like the thin scroll bar), I'm quite satisfied with the device.


----------



## raj_in (Dec 23, 2008)

is it better than the N82 thats the question?????????????


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 23, 2008)

raj_in said:


> is it better than the N82 thats the question?????????????




The phone is launching in Jan/03/09 cost is 21300/- inc tax

the phone features is surely annoying but the matter of fact the processor is single , my doubt is is this will handle the features like "NANO HIGH DEFINITION , CRYSTAL CLEAR SOUND , SCREEN LIGHTS " that need higher processing speed 


I heard it the phone hangs a lot , the application for S60 is available but not for the touch screen indeed .

The video camera is gr8 bi=ut the image is bit gone 

8Gb internal memory + 8GB ext memory ,,, makes me sick


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 23, 2008)

raj_in said:


> is it better than the N82 thats the question?????????????


That depends on your perspective. If you value imaging and photography, the N82 is still amongst the 5 best camera phones on the market. I did take a couple of test shots with the camera and the PQ is slightly worse than a K800 which is probably the best 3.2MP phone cam I've used so far.
However, considering the entire package (touch screen, excellent speakers, mUSB, contacts bar, price etc.), the 5800XM edges out the N82. Note that I said edge out and not beat.



			
				damngoodman999 said:
			
		

> the phone features is surely annoying but the matter of fact the processor is single , my doubt is is this will handle the features like "NANO HIGH DEFINITION , CRYSTAL CLEAR SOUND , SCREEN LIGHTS " that need higher processing speed


Features are annoying? What do you mean?
I have no idea what you meant by "nano high definition" but the SQ is excellent for a mobile phone. If you meant haptic feedback by "screen lights", they're present as well.
The phone froze once the other day but has been great ever since.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 24, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Features are annoying? What do you mean?
> I have no idea what you meant by "nano high definition" but the SQ is excellent for a mobile phone. If you meant haptic feedback by "screen lights", they're present as well.
> The phone froze once the other day but has been great ever since.




NHD display screen for videos !!


----------



## raj_in (Dec 26, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> I heard it the phone hangs a lot , the application for S60 is available but not for the touch screen indeed .



Give u source plzzzzzzzzzzz
Planing U Buy It In April 2 June
How much r the prices 2 drop by then any idea????????


----------



## rageahuja (Dec 26, 2008)

Nokia touch screen 5800 XM is arguably at par with apple handsets what more  it cost around 20K significantly  cheaper then other touch screen handsets .


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 26, 2008)

raj_in said:


> is it better than the N82 thats the question?????????????



Not exactly. The HW of 5800 is below par than N82.


----------



## subir12 (Dec 26, 2008)

rageahuja said:


> Nokia touch screen 5800 XM is arguably at par with apple handsets what more  it cost around 20K significantly  cheaper then other touch screen handsets .



One thing i know is that Nokia has started prebook for this  on www.nokiaprebook.com

One more thing  it support flash so have previlege to access more web content and as far as i know Apple handest's are flashless.


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 28, 2008)

v11 firmware is out. Hopefully Nokia will have sorted out the annoyances and minor bugs that plague the current v10.

Btw, here's some awesome info. Been playing music for almost 8 hours and it still has 3 bars remaining. The battery life is awesome on this thing.

Alright, here's the change log for v11.0.08 that was released two days ago:

Homepage is not defined for Vodafone Live!
Last word disappears when selecting receiver in SMS
My Nokia: phone displays “#” in front of Application name.
During Back-Up & Restore operation, calendar entries are not restored
Operator menu link within Welcome application
Invalid message pops up before playing the file received via Bluetooth.
Input Method, VKB just display number when selecting a WLAN access point which contains a password.
Chinese box HWR control buttons and FS HWR control bar are too small.
Unable to add image to Contact bar from Gallery when there is about 5 GB of data in memory card
In Arabic UI, in calendar, the arrows on the top are reversed in week view and day view
UI-rotation is too sensitive
Search: Google search service is missing in Search.
Contact could not display when switch numbers in Singtel 2-in-1 SIM card
Maps: Wrong layout of the strings in the Maps search and favorites views
Could not send new email if user name and password is not pre-defined
Phone drops from service when both A5/3 +GEA3 used simultaneously with WLAN
The Messaging application crashes a lot specially when replying or trying to send SMS you have to remove battery to be able to use the device again
License Manager for Maps is not integrated to SW
5.0 Touch: Phonebook crashing when adding detail: Birthday, Anniversary
Web screen is messed up
Non stop Music Player “Library update”
Clock, Alarm is inactive when phone is power off.
APN Configuration Settings Update to be used for the Setting Wizard
Ex-Factory settings are wrong
UE unable to open Setting Wizard
StartUpSettings version updated.
Phone lost correct time during power off
USSD - “Call Control Send USSD” command
UE drops from 3G, then cannot sync to 3G cells
Browser: Flash objects causes problems while browsing


----------



## raj_in (Dec 28, 2008)

@ gforce23
wht do u mean these probs r still ther or sloved


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 28, 2008)

Checked the price. It is being booked for delivery on 3 Jan. Price is 19999, taxes included.


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 28, 2008)

raj_in said:


> @ gforce23
> wht do u mean these probs r still ther or sloved


Mine is running on v10. v11 (change log in my previous post) seems to have solved a lot of issues. However, according to most 5800 forums, a couple of nagging problems seem to have been overlooked in v11. A lot of people including myself, aren't completely satisfied with the phone yet, thanks to annoyances like low incoming voice volume and blink rather than breathe thingy, random shutdowns every few days etc.
The irony about it all is that the latest version of NSU has a proud message saying that the 5800XM is not supported. Nokia have really shot themselves in the foot with the pathetic handling of the support side of things, not that any other manufacturers are any better with this kind of stuff.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys i have question!
Can this phone play videos encoded in its native resolution in mp4 format


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 29, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> Guys i have question!
> Can this phone play videos encoded in its native resolution in mp4 format




yES , sure this is fully enhanced multimedia 


see the videos in this screen truly AWESOME .


----------



## raj_in (Dec 29, 2008)

@ gforce again
should i go for it or just buy a ipod touch(mp3 player) bcoz the camera is also not upto par & i already hav a motoflip

Anybody knows the price of the ipod touch(mp3 player)??????


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 29, 2008)

raj_in said:


> @ gforce again
> should i go for it or just buy a ipod touch(mp3 player) bcoz the camera is also not upto par & i already hav a motoflip


Well, as I mentioned in the other thread, I'm quite happy with it. Sure, there are a few faults but what phone doesn't have its own share of problems? 
You can't really compare it with your Motoflip since the 5800XM walks over it in every way.
I've been saying this all along - the 5800xm and LG Cookie are two of the best phones that money can buy right now. They provide all the functionality of traditional powerhouse phones but add a touchscreen that goes a long way toward simplifying (and enhancing) user interaction. My N95 feels awkward and almost old fashioned now. If you don't want the 5800XM, you're probably looking at a wait of almost 2-3 months_ after _MWC 2009 in Feb. '09 for Nokia to release an N-series full touchscreen flagship. By then, there should be at least 3 other phones from SE and Samsung to choose from.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 29, 2008)

raj_in said:


> @ gforce again
> should i go for it or just buy a ipod touch(mp3 player) bcoz the camera is also not upto par & i already hav a motoflip
> 
> Anybody knows the price of the ipod touch(mp3 player)??????




12.5K for 8GB ------------------------> IPOD TOUCH


----------



## vigneshnm (Jan 1, 2009)

i went to the nokia priority dealer in heera panna to check out the phone. the touch screen n the display is really nice & as are the speakers. he told me tht the price is 21.8 and that a sennheiser headphone worth 2.5k is free along with it! (he doesnt knw the model as he hasnt recieved it yet but a sennheiser's a sennheiser!)
till now i was put off the high price but if it includes an S headphone.... damn im really tempted now....


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 1, 2009)

vigneshnm said:


> i went to the nokia priority dealer in heera panna to check out the phone. the touch screen n the display is really nice & as are the speakers. he told me tht the price is 21.8 and that a sennheiser headphone worth 2.5k is free along with it! (he doesnt knw the model as he hasnt recieved it yet but a sennheiser's a sennheiser!)
> till now i was put off the high price but if it includes an S headphone.... damn im really tempted now....


That model is the HD-205, IIRC. Nokia's been bundling the 5800XM with Senns in a lot of markets across Asia (HK, PH, SIN etc.).


----------



## vigneshnm (Jan 1, 2009)

so u got it too rite? howz it?


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 3, 2009)

Got my Nokia 5800 today !!  Finally !!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 3, 2009)

nikeel said:


> Got my Nokia 5800 today !!  Finally !!




so then hows it ,, music quality ???
fast operation ???
hows the video ???


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> so then hows it ,, music quality ???
> fast operation ???
> hows the video ???



Have just kept it for charging. Not yet tried all the functions. Will let you know once I have tried it completely.

One good thing is it already has the latest firmware v11 installed 

Initial Impressions:

Speed of the phone is fast enough. No problem.
Display is awesome.... just fantastic.

The negatives:
It will take some time to understand when to single click & when to double click. Nokia could have made this simpler.
The back part of the phone is a sweat magnet. Used it for just 10 mins and already some signs of sweat marks. Luckily the back part is a replaceable panel.

Will post more later.... Overall I am happy with the phone.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 3, 2009)

nikeel said:


> The back part of the phone is a sweat magnet. Used it for just 10 mins and already some signs of sweat marks. Luckily the back part is a replaceable panel.


Use the fabric cover that's included in the box.

Let me know if you find any new themes. Most of the themes on the web are just crap.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 3, 2009)

Camera in low light conditions is horrible. My N70 takes better pics in night time.


----------



## Power UP (Jan 4, 2009)

nikeel said:


> Got my Nokia 5800 today !!  Finally !!


Congrats  
How much did u pay ?


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey dude can u pls comment on its cam and music quality? Is it better than n73?How much did u pay 4 it!


----------



## Coool (Jan 4, 2009)

nikeel said:


> Got my Nokia 5800 today !!  Finally !!



congrats...



Power UP said:


> Congrats
> How much did u pay ?


 
same question here too...


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 4, 2009)

^ I got it for Rs.19500.

First the cam... As I said yesterday the cam is not that great in low light conditions... I cud see a little greenish tinge like the one I have seen on the E90 Communicator cam in low light. Maybe once I  play with the colour & exposure controls there could be an improvement. The photos I took now were in auto mode with default settings. One more thing....I have still not removed the protective scratchguard cover on the camera lens... maybe after that falls off, there could be some improvement in picture quality. In good light conditions, the photos are decent. I would rate the N73 cam better than this cam. As of now, in dim light, even my aged N70 takes better pics than the 5800.

Music: Loudspeaker is loud enough. Its not as loud as the N73, but its loud. Through the default Nokia headphones, music quality is very good. No problems.

Video: Video Playback is good and comparable to that on the iPhone. Till date, amongst mobile screens I only liked video playback on the iPhone. But now this one matches the iPhone with its clarity. Playback is absolutely smooth without any choppiness whatsoever. I have only played the pre-loaded movie clips on the phone.... still to copy my own videos ... but I don't expect them to be anything different.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 4, 2009)

is the audio quality better than N81/N85?
so is a HTC Touch Diamond a better buy over the 5800 XM?


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 4, 2009)

hellgate said:


> is the audio quality better than N81/N85?
> so is a HTC Touch Diamond a better buy over the 5800 XM?



I haven't tried the N81/N85. So can't really comment on that.

I would anyday recommend the 5800 over the HTC Touch Diamond. The HTC Touch Diamond is just too slow and has been quite a failure worldwide. Plus it will cost around Rs.24k.
Nokia 5800 over the HTC TD anyday


----------



## Coool (Jan 4, 2009)

^^ howz multi tasking??
how much RAM it has on start up??


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 4, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^^ howz multi tasking??
> how much RAM it has on start up??



Multi tasking is quite fast. The phone is very fast overall. About the RAM... yet to figure out how to check that.... guess I will have to install Handy Taskman for that. Generally, the speed of the UI & applications is very quick. 

And the Touch UI.... it is perfect except for the single click / double click confusion. Within 12 hours I have got used to when to single / double click. Still think that Nokia cud have made it simpler but its ok.
About the touch being resistive & not capacitative...... iPhone touch is good but this one is not bad either. I wud rate this touch interface better than all the Windows Mobile based HTC & Asus phones.

Another point was being raised about the scrolling down being difficult due to resistive touch. Believe me its not a problem... in fact its quite nice.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 4, 2009)

nikeel said:


> The HTC Touch Diamond is just too slow and has been quite a failure worldwide. Plus it will cost around Rs.24k.


You might want to do a bit of Googling around before posting such erroneous info. The Touch Diamond has been one of the best selling smart phones of 2008 after the iPhone3G and N95 8GB.


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats dude! Even i own n70me. I wanna replace it by 5800 or n82. Is music quality better than n70 both wrt speaker n earfones?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^  the N70ME doesnt stand a chance in SQ in front of 5800


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 5, 2009)

I heard that 5800 XM hardware is not much powerful as N82 ??


----------



## hellgate (Jan 5, 2009)

which 1 to buy bet 5800XM & N85?cant decide on C905 since its not a smartfone.
upgrading from N82 so need something really gud.
main needs cam,music,net,games & gps.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 5, 2009)

i got my on 3rd and have been using it for 2 days, seems to work like a charm so far. minus the games and softwares available for the phone which is a major drawback for a symbian handset i think in overall performance the handset is gr8 and keeps up to the price tag nokia are offering it for.
few pro’s and con’s from me…
con’s-
the camera didnt impress me that(n73 is better), motion sensor is a bit sluggish(takes a few secs to respond, loud speaker output isnt loud compared to n73, and lastly the menu is confusing…dont know which damn option requires a double-click(will learn with time though)
pro’s-
latest firmware v11, music with headset is kewl, got 200 preloaded songs in the memory chip, build quality is not as bad as hyped.
handset was a head turner, was uisng it in the train and had guys envy it(co-incidently even the iphonite sitting opposite me)………..

i think only the nokia 5800 cud replace mt N73 me



hellgate said:


> which 1 to buy bet 5800XM & N85?cant decide on C905 since its not a smartfone.
> upgrading from N82 so need something really gud.
> main needs cam,music,net,games & gps.


no doubt go for the n85, does serve all your needs....had told u the 5800 but minus the games its a good phone


----------



## hellgate (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^  thats the whole damn prob.a touchscreen or ngage (read 5800 or N85)


----------



## Power UP (Jan 5, 2009)

If you are upgrading from N82, then N85 will be more or less the same thing, some positives & some negatives.
I think 5800 will give you the proper change in experience. And its not the end of the road is it. 
You can change it after a few months, as you usually do


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^ ya 5800XM is new one and touch screen . but if upgrading from N82 u wont be satisfied fully only u differ in N85 is "music" 

Even almost N82 is faster than N85 in operation .

5800XM has [NHD=nano high definition screen] which is good in playing MP4 videos , better music quality more & more 

"But one main thing Still N82 hardware is powerful than 5800XM"


----------



## hellgate (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^  yup i too am inclined 2wards the 5800XM.plan to get it by the week end.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^ did u see all the features of 5800 ,, see completely & buy cause u already have N82


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 6, 2009)

If you like touchscreens & large screens, get the 5800. Otherwise u r better off with N79/N82/N85/N95


----------



## hellgate (Jan 6, 2009)

^^^  hav already used a N95 8GB b4 the N82.so the list of prospective fones is not that large.maybe i cud do with the Omnia 8GB.
i do like touchscreens.had a i710 (Win Mo) and did like the touchscreen b4 it f**k'd up.

Any Omnia users here in the forum?


----------



## raj_in (Jan 6, 2009)

btw can u guys mention d sales package & d pricing (in kolkata if u can)
r ther only one option of sales package or more


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Jan 6, 2009)

any idea about availability and price in Gurgaon??


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 6, 2009)

oh my god switched on my handset this morning and the dialler on the first screen was not responding, neither was the green dialler as well the contacts...checked the menu and messaging wasnt opening either....did cold reboot nothing happened still the same problem....couldnt do a hard reset since dialler on the main screen wasnt working....reset the phone to factory settings and still no luck....hadnt used my handset even for 1 day....went to the nokia dealer i got it from this morning and they checked and memory card was corrupted....they got it replaced for a new one.....woooaaaa !!!! now thats a bad experience i had with a nokia handset 1st time in 10 years.... i had only installed the Ashton Martin theme and opera mini on the mmc, was wondering whether these were causing problems....another major problem, i pluged the 5800 charger into my n73 and n70 and their batteries died out completely, had to get them replaced....I ADVICE USERS NOT TO USE THE 5800 CHARGER INTO ANOTHER HANDSET....maybe a bit high voltage....so far bad day for me....spent nearly 1000 bucks for travelling and new batteries.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 6, 2009)

How is on-screen keyboard ?
And yeah, Congratulations. Where did you buy ?


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 6, 2009)

samudragupta said:


> oh my god switched on my handset this morning and the dialler on the first screen was not responding, neither was the green dialler as well the contacts...checked the menu and messaging wasnt opening either....did cold reboot nothing happened still the same problem....couldnt do a hard reset since dialler on the main screen wasnt working....reset the phone to factory settings and still no luck....hadnt used my handset even for 1 day....went to the nokia dealer i got it from this morning and they checked and memory card was corrupted....they got it replaced for a new one.....woooaaaa !!!! now thats a bad experience i had with a nokia handset 1st time in 10 years.... i had only installed the Ashton Martin theme and opera mini on the mmc, was wondering whether these were causing problems....another major problem, i pluged the 5800 charger into my n73 and n70 and their batteries died out completely, had to get them replaced....I ADVICE USERS NOT TO USE THE 5800 CHARGER INTO ANOTHER HANDSET....maybe a bit high voltage....so far bad day for me....spent nearly 1000 bucks for travelling and new batteries.....



Installing third party themes are being reported for causing problems on the 5800 on a few sites on the internet. So I would advise all 5800 users to abstain from installing them at the moment.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 6, 2009)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  hav already used a N95 8GB b4 the N82.so the list of prospective fones is not that large.maybe i cud do with the Omnia 8GB.
> i do like touchscreens.had a i710 (Win Mo) and did like the touchscreen b4 it f**k'd up.
> 
> Any Omnia users here in the forum?



Get n85. U will only miss the super fantastic xenon flash. Camera is more or less same as n82. Maybe a tad lower but u wont notice it much. I have used n82 for 10 months and been using n85 for last two months and loving it . Just be aware of poor build quality issues . Try to get a solid piece.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 6, 2009)

got the 5800XM for 20k and got the Sennheiser LX90 earphone free.
SQ is better than my 5320XM.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 6, 2009)

i saw today my friend bought this 5800xm ,, camera is crap  ,, video Quality is ok

SQ is gr8 , but still dont compare to W810i 

LCd screen big advantage & decent operation speed ::: I phone screen is larger in all the way even if its 3.2"

Memory storage is gr8

Good price for this product ////////////


----------



## raj_in (Jan 6, 2009)

is ther any promotional offer thats goin on or is d Sennheiser LX90 earphone goin 2 be given free always????????
any heads up


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 6, 2009)

So Nokia 5800 Xpress Music is for those who want a phone for good web browsing due to bigger screen, & multimedia needs with the ability to show off a touchscreen device. The camera is good for casual well-lit conditions only.

Well, that defines the usage of 90% of the people out there, so looks like the next best seller.

Did I make a mistake buying a Nokia N79?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 6, 2009)

the Sennheiser earphones just rock.they way better than the ep630 that i was using.



raj_in said:


> is ther any promotional offer thats goin on or is d Sennheiser LX90 earphone goin 2 be given free always????????
> any heads up


 
yup its a promo offer.
so if u wanna buy it then get it asap.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ ya 5800XM is new one and touch screen . but if upgrading from N82 u wont be satisfied fully only u differ in N85 is "music"
> 
> Even almost N82 is faster than N85 in operation .
> 
> Have u used both n82 and n85 for a long period of time to make that judgement ? n85 is as fast if not faster than n82 is every way. Even under heavy multitasking its very fast. Lack of gpu does not make much of a differance. I am totally satisfied with n85 after upgrading from n82 > n95 8gb > n85. Fantastic phone apart from the build quality issues that many early adopters suffered.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 7, 2009)

A touchscreen phone is barely usable when it comes to texting. If you watch videos and all, its fine.But most people, at least in India are more prone to texting than calling. i myself would have gone for this hone but the lack of a physical keypad is a bit repelling. i send more than 800 smses each month.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 7, 2009)

the full screen onscreen qwerty keyboard is gr8 for msging.currently i'm posting from thr 5800.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 7, 2009)

Not when you are a 6 2 giant and hands the size of a pool  . I have the money with me, would have bought it but I don't think the touchscreen can take too much of power use.Say, playing cricket or football with the phone in my pocket. And i dont enjoy texting with a touch screen either. Will check out the phone though.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 7, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Not when you are a 6 2 giant and hands the size of a pool  . I have the money with me, would have bought it but I don't think the touchscreen can take too much of power use.Say, playing cricket or football with the phone in my pocket. And i dont enjoy texting with a touch screen either. Will check out the phone though.


Use a portable BT keyboard mannnn..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 7, 2009)

^^you expect me to carry that around??  :O

Right now am stuck between the 5800 and the C905. The 10k price ifference is the killer, else it would have been C905 anyday. Problems everywhere.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 7, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^you expect me to carry that around??  :O
> 
> Right now am stuck between the 5800 and the C905. The 10k price ifference is the killer, else it would have been C905 anyday. Problems everywhere.


It's only slightly bigger than a wallet. Don't tell me you don't a spare pocket to carry one. 
My advice: stick with your Bold for now. MWC '09 is just around the corner and both SE and Nokia are expected to release proper flagship phones. Don't you want that rumored 12MP Hikaru phone?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 7, 2009)

hikaru is walkman and 8 mp at that.Slated to come with Walkman 4. if i carry on waitig for devices to be announced, i will never end up with a phone watsoevr.  

12 mp is kokura and thats gonna be announced late june or early july. But if its only a touchscreen, I would rather give it a miss. 

Btw, i gave my Bold away. Now with a K750 and a C702. Now what would a 20 yr old do with a bold??Gave it back to my uncle.  

newaz, back on topic. the only touch phone i have had was the Moto Rokr and it sucked at typing. Hows the keyboard when held horizontally?? I mean the non-qwerty one?? Is it typeable?? Coz i find it hard to type with both hands, such a waste.


----------



## Coool (Jan 7, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> if i carry on waitig for devices to be announced, i will never end up with a phone watsoevr.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 7, 2009)

@ dreamcatcher: The full screen QWERTY of the 5800 is fantastic. And if you intend to type with the phone in a vertical position then it even offers u the option of typing in the regular alphanumeric keypad in touch format. This option is excellent for typing in short messages.


----------



## Power UP (Jan 7, 2009)

Forgot to ask. Is  black color available or only blue & red ?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 7, 2009)

only blue & red though the color is just a band which rund around the body of the fone.
otherwise its black.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can some someone tell me the 5800XM screen is "scratch resistent or not"???


----------



## Pathik (Jan 7, 2009)

Saw it today. Didn't like it as much as I expected to.


----------



## raj_in (Jan 7, 2009)

hellgate said:


> the Sennheiser earphones just rock.they way better than the ep630 that i was using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u knw how long d offer lasts????

i hav got a msg for all who hav a problem wit touchphones
i knw this is not goona make me popular but still here it goes
if u hate it so much y do u even visit this thread 2 say how much u guys hate it which doesnot help at all just stay off this thread which will surely help


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 7, 2009)

Kk... i guess will wait for a few days. hellgate and nikeel, planning a full fledged review anytime soon??

If it doesnt have any build quality issues, it may well be my next phone.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2009)

*www.mobiletor.com/2009/01/07/nokia-5800-xpressmusic-phone-gets-new-version-of-y-browser/


----------



## hellgate (Jan 8, 2009)

raj_in said:


> u knw how long d offer lasts????
> 
> i hav got a msg for all who hav a problem wit touchphones
> i knw this is not goona make me popular but still here it goes
> if u hate it so much y do u even visit this thread 2 say how much u guys hate it which doesnot help at all just stay off this thread which will surely help


 
from wat i've heard offer is only available on 5800s that r bought from Nokia Priority Dealers (NPD).fresh stocks of 5800 r without this offer.
searched all shops in the city but only 2 NPDs had stock of 5800 with the free headset.

so if u really want that Sennheiser badly then start hunting all NPDs in ur city and buy the fone as soon as u get hold of it.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 8, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Kk... i guess will wait for a few days. hellgate and nikeel, planning a full fledged review anytime soon??
> 
> If it doesnt have any build quality issues, it may well be my next phone.



Ok. I will do a review over the next couple of days.... Saturday latest


----------



## raj_in (Jan 8, 2009)

u guys hav any idea how much d price can come down in lets say 4-5 months time?
or any touchscreen phones nokia r likly 2 lanuch in dis nxt???????
dont say d N97 bcoz i already know that 1


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 8, 2009)

The Nokia 5800XM is cool gadget phone , the phone has many features but lacks UI & camera clarity


----------



## subir12 (Jan 8, 2009)

raj_in said:


> u guys hav any idea how much d price can come down in lets say 4-5 months time?
> or any touchscreen phones nokia r likly 2 lanuch in dis nxt???????
> dont say d N97 bcoz i already know that 1



I dont think its price wll move in next few months as this is coming already in such a low price comparing it will Iphone.More they can do is to bundle it with some free offers thats the max..
Next I dont see any new touch screen launch from nokia in this range. SO nokia wll try to made an imact out of this only.




damngoodman999 said:


> The Nokia 5800XM is cool gadget phone , the phone has many features but lacks UI & camera clarity



Lack UI what u mean is deign part or flow ?
Like know about camera clarity where it lacks with other phone with 3.2 mpixel cam lens?

carl zeiss lens are said to best in photography .


----------



## raj_in (Jan 8, 2009)

i hav heard that d 5800 wit headphone is retailing for Rs.20000 odd & d 1 wit out headphones is for Rs. 19000
* is it true???????*


----------



## hellgate (Jan 8, 2009)

^^^  if u dont want the Sens then u can get it 4 as low as 18.5k.u'll hafta do a bit of bargaining though.but i wud suggest u to get the 5800 + Sens bundle for 20k.the Sens r worth it.
dont miss it.

guys i hav a prob.
just performed a hard reset on the 5800XM just to free the used up fone mem and in the process deleted the drm license files which were used to play the prloaded songs on the mem card.
so cud some1 possibly send me the activation files via e-mail?


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 9, 2009)

The Nokia 5800 is now available in The MobileStore for Rs.19200 !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2009)

How is the camera? Can someone post some sample shot in there original untouched state to compare with N82 & N79


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 9, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> How is the camera? Can someone post some sample shot in there original untouched state to compare with N82 & N79



The camera is horrible indoors. Outdoors in good lighting it is decent.
Don't even try to compare the N82 & N79 with this cam. They are in a different league alltogether.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 9, 2009)

dont buy the 5800 if u hav high expections from the cam.to say the truth it suxs @ night.when compared to thd N82s cam the n82 will seem like something a standalone cam.


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 9, 2009)

i m currently using the 5800 however i am having major issue with the earpiece, no incoming calls....it works fine on loudspeaker.....its been 7 days since i've had the phone, anyone knows if i can get a replacement or will it be repaired....????? this is the 2nd fault in the phone, wherein the mmc was corrupted and i got it replaced from the store...


----------



## raj_in (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^
mayb u got a faulty mobile


----------



## hellgate (Jan 10, 2009)

cud some1 with a 5800 plz upload the backup of their fone's C drive?need this backup to restore drm licences.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 11, 2009)

As promised, I am doing a mini review of the Nokia 5800 after having used it for a week.

Package Contents:
The 5800 comes with equipped with all the standard accessories you get with a Nokia high end phone. Most notable is the 8 GB card. The disappointing aspects are the scratchguard & the carry case. Does Nokia really expect anyone to continue using the provided Scratchguard with design all over it? And the carry case is strong enough to protect the phone but falls short on aesthetics and is very inconvenient to remove the phone from the case.

Looks & Build Quality:
The build quality of the 5800 is reasonably strong. Lookwise it looks decent IMHO but then everyone can have their own opinions. Obviously it could have been a bit thinner, but its fine with me. The size of the phone is more or less same as a N82, in fact if you see it from the backside, you wouldn't be expecting that its a touchscreen phone on the front. Whether that's good or bad is an individual opinion. From the front all thoughts whether it looks good or bad simply goes away the minute you put the awesome screen on (especially after you put your own plain screenguard and put up a scenic wallpaper) With the screen on, believe me, you will just end up looking at the phone for hours together.

Music:
I am not an audiophile so I can't really distinguish between 2 phones having more or less similar audio quality. But the sound output, both through headphones & loudspeakers is loud enough and of high quality.

Video:
Video playback is amazing, comparable to that of the iPhone. The high resolution of the screen plus the large screen size makes video watching a pleasure.

Camera:
Thats the most disappointing aspect of the phone. Its good enough outdoors with good lighting, but indoors it gives very grainy pictures with a greenish tinge. Overall the camers is the most disappointing aspect of the 5800.

GPS:
Fast enough. It took me 4-5 minutes to get a lock the first time, and subsequently I am getting a GPS lock within a minute. 

Battery life:
Inspite of the fact that the phone has a large high resolution screen, the battery life is amazingly high. Even in the first week when we normally experiment with a new phone and try out various features, the battery easily lasted for 48 hours. The included charger is a high capacity charger and charges the phone from zero to full in just about an hour. 

Bundled applications:
Having seen the applications Nokia is bundling recently with phones like E71 & N79/N85, I expected the 5800 to come preloaded with applications. Unfortunately there are none  No Quickoffice, no PDF reader, no Barcode reader, no Dictionary, no Advanced Call Manager. Nokia seems to have reserved these only for its E & N Series phones. There is a link provided in the phone to download & install Quickoffice viewer for free but would have been much simpler to have all these software preloaded. Of course, being a Symbian phone you can search & install all the applications, but would have been better if they would have been preloaded.

Browsing:
Due to the large screen, browsing is undoubtedly a pleasure. But the inbuilt browser or even Opera Mini comes nowhere near the browsing experience on an iPhone. As regards Opera Mini, I guess since the program is not optimised for 5800, it does not fit the text correctly in the screen size as it does for other Nokia phones. Overall, I would prefer the iPhone for surfing the net but amongst other phones, I will definitely choose the 5800 and thats mainly due to the large screen size.

Touchscreen:
There was a huge outcry when it was announced that Nokia will use resistive touch technology for the 5800 as against the capacitative touch used by the iPhone. I have used an iPhone quite extensively so I am in a position to compare both touch technologies. Let me assure you that Nokia's touch system is excellent. Make no mistake about that. It does lack the multi touch option whereby you can expand or shrink a photo on the screen but that's it. Apart from the lack of multi touch, the touch UI works flawlessly. As in the iPhone you can swipe images in the Gallery and also swipe pages in the HTML browser but swiping does not work in the Menus. The only disappointing part of the UI is the confusion between single clicking & double clicking an item to open it. Initially I was too bugged with it but with time it has now become a reflex action. I still feel that this confusion should have been avoided and hopefully Nokia will provide an option to simplify it with future firmware upgrades.

Home Screen:
This is one of the most disappointing aspects of the phone. If you are used to the home screen of a Windows Mobile phone, or for that matter the newer Symbian phones, then the home screen is a joke. You can only have either 4 shortcuts (customisable) or 4 contacts' shortcuts, but not a combination of the both. Apart from this its just the calendar entries below. I am severely disappointed with the home screen. You will need to install Handy Shell software to change & customise it completely. But out of the box it's a sad home screen.

Messaging:
I will try to answer the reservations that many people have regarding using a touchscreen phone for heavy texting. Initially, the first 3-4 days, whenever I had to compose a SMS, I felt as if I had to do a big complicated task. First getting to the messaging screen, then choosing contacts & then typing text, and doing all this without a physical keypad. I was beginning to get second thoughts about using a touchscreen phone with no physical keypad. But now one week down the line, I am happy to say that I have become very comfortable to the extent that I am enjoying it. Selecting a contact from the contact list does take a little more time than on a phone with a physical keypad, but thats about it. Nokia has provided so many options for messaging input, you will definitely love one of them if not all. There is a full QWERTY keypad which works in landscape mode which is just too good for typing long messages. There is a mini QWERTY which works in portrait mode which looks very small, but I have surprisingly started getting addicted to it much more than I had imagined and can type without making many errors. There is also a alphanumeric keypad like a normal non touchscreen phone just in case you remember the old days of physical keypads. And to round it up you also have handwriting recognition with a stylus. Nokia has covered all possible methods of inputting text on a touchscreen phone and within a week you will definitely forget your old physical keys.

Dialling:
I am including Dialling separately because its a touchscreen device and I know many people are apprehensive of the usability of touchscreen for dialling, the same way they are apprehensive about texting. As I said above, selecting a contact does take more time on a touchscreen than on a phone with a physical keypad. But after a week of using the phone you would have most of your regular contacts on speed dialling and the remaining on your recent calls list. So you will end up actually choosing a contact manually only 10% of the times. So it's quite ok that ways. And yes, compared to selecting a contact on an iPhone, its much more easy on the 5800 because as soon as you start typing a name, it will start showing you only such alphabets on the screen which exist in your contact list. For example if you have only 3 names starting from "R" in your address book, say Ravi, Rohan & Reema, then the minute you type R, it will ask u to choose from a,o & e only instead of showing all the 26 alphabets. Quite nice, I must say.

Conclusion: If you want a touchscreen phone with a large screen but are willing to compromise on the camera quality indoors & in dim light then the Nokia 5800 is the best phone you can get in 20k !!

I have hopefully covered 80% aspects of the 5800. Do ask me any questions & if necessary I will keep updating this review with the answers.


----------



## Pat (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ Thats a brilliant review buddy!


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice review *nikeel*


----------



## krazzy (Jan 12, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Saw it today. Didn't like it as much as I expected to.


Same here. It's decent but nothing particularly spectacular about it.


----------



## Coool (Jan 12, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Nice review *nikeel*



+1


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 12, 2009)

Tried it today.The material is pretty cheap and the UI is SLOW. It took more than 5 secs for the phone to return to normal after closing the messaging option. Messaging is pretty good here. the qwerty keyboard was a bit small to my liking but the alphanumeric keyboard was decent. The screen was pretty sharp. But overall, this phone reminded me of the 3230s and the 6600s. I hope the bugs get bailed out in a firmware release soon.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 12, 2009)

@ Pat, IronManForever, Coool : Thanks !!



dreamcatcher said:


> Tried it today.The material is pretty cheap and the UI is SLOW. It took more than 5 secs for the phone to return to normal after closing the messaging option.



5 secs ???? It takes less than 1 second for the phone to return to normal after closing messaging


----------



## krazzy (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah even the one I used was quite fast.

@nikeel which firmware version do you have on your 5800? The one that I tested had v11.0.008.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 12, 2009)

mine's on v11 and its fast.till now hav no issues with operating speeds.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome review, nikeel.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 12, 2009)

krazzy said:


> Yeah even the one I used was quite fast.
> 
> @nikeel which firmware version do you have on your 5800? The one that I tested had v11.0.008.



I am on v11.0.008 as well.



Pathik said:


> Awesome review, nikeel.



Thanks


----------



## krazzy (Jan 12, 2009)

After spending about a day with our review sample, these are my first impressions of the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic.

The phone looks very smart but is a bit on the thicker side. The weight of the phone is thankfully low but that's because it's all plastic and hence lacks the robustness and quality feel of metal. The display looks totally awesome. As for the UI, those familiar with S60 can find their way around easily but the single tap-double tap thingy is annoying. The resistive touchscreen isn't as good to use as a capacitive one and there is no flick scrolling like in the iPhone OS. Interface speed is good though.

The sound quality is great, both in headphones and loudspeaker. The camera is decent and acceptable for a music phone but not a highlight of the phone. The on-screen keypad is good and there are various versions of it. The browser is quite good but is a bit slow and not as nice as the Safari in iPhone.

That's all for now. You can read the full review on Techtree soon (although I won't be writing that).


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 12, 2009)

I am only keeping my fingers crossed that I don't face the earpiece problem that many people around the world & "samudragupta" on these forums have reported.



samudragupta said:


> i m currently using the 5800 however i am having major issue with the earpiece, no incoming calls....it works fine on loudspeaker.....its been 7 days since i've had the phone, anyone knows if i can get a replacement or will it be repaired....????? this is the 2nd fault in the phone, wherein the mmc was corrupted and i got it replaced from the store...



You will need to take it to the Nokia care center. Its apparently some hardware problem thats been cropping up on quite a few handsets worldwide and can be easily rectified by Nokia care. Google for "Nokia 5800 earpiece problems" for the solution which needs to be done. Don't attempt it yourselves though


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 12, 2009)

i got the SENHEISSER head phone alone which comes with 5800XM , i bought it for 500/- frm local dealer - the head phone is really good 

I am using with N82 its great though


----------



## krazzy (Jan 12, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i got the SENHEISSER head phone alone which comes with 5800XM...



Huh?


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 12, 2009)

krazzy said:


> Huh?



If you buy it from a NPD for its MRP of Rs.21800 then u get Sennheiser LX90 headphones free.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2009)

krazzy said:


> After spending about a day with our review sample, these are my first impressions of the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic.
> 
> The phone looks very smart but is a bit on the thicker side. The weight of the phone is thankfully low but that's because it's all plastic and hence lacks the robustness and quality feel of metal. The display looks totally awesome. As for the UI, those familiar with S60 can find their way around easily but the single tap-double tap thingy is annoying. The resistive touchscreen isn't as good to use as a capacitive one and there is no flick scrolling like in the iPhone OS. Interface speed is good though.
> 
> ...



Abey tu kyu nai likh raha?


----------



## krazzy (Jan 12, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Abey tu kyu nai likh raha?



--- Off Topic---
Cause there are two mobile reviewers at Techtree . And we share our work. I have three devices now and the other one (Frazier Barreto) is free. So he got the 5800. Nevertheless I still got to play around with it and at the end of the day that's what matters to me. Trust me, the writing part (and the photography) are the most boring part of reviewing. 
--- Off Topic---



nikeel said:


> If you buy it from a NPD for its MRP of Rs.21800 then u get Sennheiser LX90 headphones free.



Oh. That's nice. Didn't know that.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 12, 2009)

nikeel said:


> If you buy it from a NPD for its MRP of Rs.21800 then u get Sennheiser LX90 headphones free.


 
afaik NPD charges bet 20-20.5k for the 5800XM + Sennheiser LX90.

offtopic : 
is a 2month old Omnia 8GB for 20.5k shipped a gud deal?worth getting it?
fone comes with bill & all original accessories.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 12, 2009)

Omnia 8GB go for it m8. Its supposed to be gr8 phone!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2009)

Can someone do a photo comparision of pics taken fron N79 at 3 MP & 5800 at 3 mp?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^^   u wanna compare the pics from the 5800s cam with N79????
the N79s cam will beat the holy hell out of the 5800s cam anyday especially @ night. 

the k790i takes better pics than the 5800


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 13, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Can someone do a photo comparision of pics taken fron N79 at 3 MP & 5800 at 3 mp?



Don't bother. I announce the N79 as the winner without testing. 



hellgate said:


> the k790i takes better pics than the 5800



Even my 2 MP N70 takes better pics than the 5800 at night 



hellgate said:


> afaik NPD charges bet 20-20.5k for the 5800XM + Sennheiser LX90.
> 
> offtopic :
> is a 2month old Omnia 8GB for 20.5k shipped a gud deal?worth getting it?
> fone comes with bill & all original accessories.



The NPD price depends from city to city. In Mumbai its 21.8k whereas in Delhi its 20k.

The Omnia is definitely worth it !!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 13, 2009)

checked out the phone yesterday at the nokia priority dealer .....the interface is slow and the phone does not move as seamlessly from application to application as the I phone does .....despite the multi touch missing the touch support is still no where near the I phone league......

but still the 16000 price difference evens everything out.....and the audio quality and screen quality are amazing....


----------



## Pat (Jan 13, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> but still the 16000 price difference evens everything out.....and the audio quality and screen quality are amazing....



16000 ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm....means my assumption wasn't wrong. Even Nokia N97 isn't the god phone for me, cos it is 150gm heavy & has a keyboard as well as Touchscreen. I like just one, Touchscreen.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 13, 2009)

^ I, on the other hand would like a powerful handset to have both, keypad(full QWERTY) as well as touchscreen. I type a lot..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2009)

Exen i type a lot but i have my speed good on a phone's keypad so i can live with just phone keypad.

Give me nokia n97 without keypad & that costly inbuilt memory for 20k & i m selling my nokia n79 today.

By the way, can u guys tell me how r stereo bluetooth earphones Nokia BH-103? Does using bluetooth headphone takes lots of phone battery? It's a good handsfree too but not available here. Can someone tell me the cost.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^  using BT handsfree especially stereo ones will surely drain ur fones battery quickly especially if u listen to music for extended periods.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 14, 2009)

I have now jumped from a N70 directly to the 5800. While I could enjoy installing unsigned applications on the N70, I am now suddenly restricted to installing only signed apps. I have a couple of queries on Symbian apps for version Symbian 9.x:

1. Does a symbian installation file have to be signed for each IMEI number separately?

2. Is the Nokia 5800 fw v11 hackable ? If not what is the best way to install software downloaded from sites like mobilesmania on the 5800?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2009)

nikeel said:


> 1. Does a symbian installation file have to be signed for each IMEI number separately?



From what I did, I signed up at SymbianSigned.com as a developer & got my publisher ID soon, then I downloaded SignSIS & copied my own reg file & certificate file to my phone & using SignSIS I can sign any SIS file for my phone only. 

However there is OPDA certificate available too. *You can download it from my skydrive.*

1) Copy all the files to your memory card 

2) Start SignSIS & click on the first field to select the File U want to sign

3) Click on option & click "Self Sign" This should do for most apps, if not then give the path of OPDA certificate & reg key & sign using that.



> 2. Is the Nokia 5800 fw v11 hackable ? If not what is the best way to install software downloaded from sites like mobilesmania on the 5800?



My N79's firmware is not yet hacked, so forget about your phone being hacked this soon


----------



## hahahari (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys what is the advantage of a hacked firmware??


----------



## hellgate (Jan 14, 2009)

lotsa advantages for starters:
1>u can install any unsigned apps meant for that platform.
2>u can played c*****d n-gage games for free (full versions ofcourse )
3>no 'Certificate Expired' error.
4>lotsa others fone specific hacks.


----------



## raj_in (Jan 16, 2009)

how wide is d screen?
like i know its a 3.2inch screen b ut what is its widht
smaller than d ipod touch??????


----------



## hellgate (Jan 16, 2009)

guys how does a 1-1 swap with a HTC Touch Diamond with my 5800XM sound?
didnt get the Omnia 8GB got a ZN5 2day instead.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 16, 2009)

HTC Touch Diamond is very slow.trust me.You have to switch off Touchflo in order to make it function properly. I suggest you get a Renoir after selling the 5800.


----------



## suniljain (Jan 16, 2009)

nokia provides many usefull application to download just go to:-

*www.nokia.co.in/find-products/products/nokia-5800-xpressmusic/download-application


there is some game application some software that very usefull for nokia user.


----------



## raj_in (Jan 16, 2009)

hey wht happened 2 my ques no1 answered it
does d sales package include a stand?
how wide is d screen?
like i know its a 3.2inch screen b ut what is its widht
smaller than d ipod touch??????


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 17, 2009)

raj_in said:


> hey wht happened 2 my ques no1 answered it
> does d sales package include a stand?
> how wide is d screen?
> like i know its a 3.2inch screen b ut what is its widht
> smaller than d ipod touch??????



1. Yes. The sales package includes stand. 
2. The width is smaller than iPod Touch / iPhone


----------



## krazzy (Jan 17, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> HTC Touch Diamond is very slow.trust me.You have to switch off Touchflo in order to make it function properly.


That was before. It has now got a major firmware upgrade and it works perfectly fine now.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 17, 2009)

^^^  so sud i go for the xchange?
heard that the Diamond is also capable of running Android.


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey guys when i purchased nokia 5800 xm there is navigation free for some months but it is not working can you pls help me out how is this working in a normal way.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 20, 2009)

got the HTC Touch Diamond at last.


----------



## Coool (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ congrats hellgate


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 20, 2009)

hellgate said:


> got the HTC Touch Diamond at last.



Congrats !

Awaiting your comparison between the Diamond & the 5800.


----------



## vilas_patil (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats for your HTC Touch Diamond


----------



## hellgate (Jan 20, 2009)

thnx to all of u.

cam of Diamond is way better than the 5800's but its spkr vol is too low.can inc it a bit by modding it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2009)

Hellgate..

Nokai 5800 is "xpress Music" brand, obviously sound quality will be better.

How is HTC Touch diamond in other works. how is SMS capability & its touch screen responsiveness.

Hellgate..

Nokai 5800 is "xpress Music" brand, obviously sound quality will be better.

How is HTC Touch diamond in other works. how is SMS capability & its touch screen responsiveness.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^  i'm not comparing audio quality of 5800 with the Diamond.i was talking bout the loudspkr in the Diamond.its vol is very low.even my ZN5's loudspkr is louder.shall try a mod 2night.lemme see wat happens.

already hav removed the Airtel lock.
just love the TF3D UI.its damn kewl.browsing thru pics & sms looks & feels kewl.touch screen response is ok.didnt hav any issues with it till now.the stock rom (Airtel junk rom) is slow.shall try a cooked rom and then shall try to run Android.
the best think of 5800 that i miss now is the landscape mode full screen QWERTY keyboard.typing thru that was fast.the diamonds QWERTY keyboard is gud but its nothing when compared to the 5800s.


----------



## aditimathur (Jan 21, 2009)

I think nokia 5800 xm is better then htc diamond  common difference is this is nokia symbian device and htc is not a symbian device. i  think in mobile technology symbian is the best platform to work.


----------



## shahidkapoor (Jan 21, 2009)

nokia symbian is based on series 60 platform and nokia 5800 xm is nokia first s 60 device in touch series  i am sure its a better comparision between nokia 5800 xm and htc diamond. and it prove nokia is a better device. 




aditimathur said:


> I think nokia 5800 xm is better then htc diamond  common difference is this is nokia symbian device and htc is not a symbian device. i  think in mobile technology symbian is the best platform to work.


----------



## amitbakshi (Jan 22, 2009)

hey Ziha 
You just activate your license to use normally navigation.




ziha786 said:


> hey guys when i purchased nokia 5800 xm there is navigation free for some months but it is not working can you pls help me out how is this working in a normal way.


----------



## shahidkapoor (Jan 22, 2009)

I think   You not activate your free license so you just go to tools in maps setting   and select online mode. if you have GPRS connection there is atuomatic a   update running . after that your navigation starts


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2009)

The walk & guide navigation with voice will work for 3 months, only in Europe


----------



## hellgate (Jan 22, 2009)

the Diamond is now running Android.its booting up perfectly though cant make or receive call as i dont get network after booting into Diamond.


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanx shahid this is cool information given by your side. now i can use my navgation easially its cool in nokia 5800.



shahidkapoor said:


> I think   You not activate your free license so you just go to tools in maps setting   and select online mode. if you have GPRS connection there is atuomatic a   update running . after that your navigation starts


----------



## raj_in (Jan 24, 2009)

so whts d verdit is it d best phone in 20k?????????


----------



## hellgate (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^  that depends on wat ur priorities r.


----------



## Coool (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ ofcourse its one of the best mobile @ 20k mark..


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 27, 2009)

You Know Guys there is some motion sensor games that games are attracting you very much i just play that game i simply said WOW what a games.


----------



## raj_in (Jan 27, 2009)

priorities r
*music & touchscreen & camera *


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Raj what properties you want to know.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 29, 2009)

ziha786 said:


> hey guys when i purchased nokia 5800 xm there is navigation free for some months but it is not working can you pls help me out how is this working in a normal way.



yeah me too facing the same problem.I use my home wifi network to browse.But nokia maps
wouldn't allow wifi connection.But you can try offline maps from nokia.just install the ovi suite bundled with the phone in mini dvd,connect the phone and open nokia maps application on your pc and you can download offline maps of india(Only a few selected cities are mapped though).
Try google maps also coz it allows wifi connection and the maps browsed are automatically saved
so that you can browse them offline.


----------



## raj_in (Feb 1, 2009)

@ ziha 
i was tellin my priorities r
1.music  2.touchscreen  3.camera (but pretty important also)
which phone shud i go for?


----------



## ziha786 (Feb 2, 2009)

here Is Nokia 5800 Xpress music Device. there is lots of music function like media bar direat access your favorite music. 81 MB internal memory and 8Gb comes with box expandable upto 16GB.
This is first S60 touch screen device With 5th edition the UI is too good and you get wow experience for browsing and navigation.
it has 3.2 MP camera with carl zeiss lens with auto focus. and dual LED flash
so i tell you this is such a nice device this time in the market.



raj_in said:


> @ ziha
> i was tellin my priorities r
> 1.music  2.touchscreen  3.camera (but pretty important also)
> which phone shud i go for?


----------



## xtremedia (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry to put a question in between.
I am looking for a new phone. I have been using nokia symbian phones for 4+ years and i know their potential and power and so I am inclined towards this so-called master piece 5800 XM.

Feature-wise it is excellent but upon having a live demo i found that it is not as repsonsive as i thought it would be. Every touch translates into action after a delay of 1 sec or so. That was quite irritating.
So my question is it normal that 5800 XM has such delays or was it only on that piece.
(I have also used my friends iphone which undoubtedly has a very FAST and FLUID UI and mayb i am comparing this device to iphone un-intentionally and expecting the same level of experience).


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 3, 2009)

xtremedia said:


> sorry to put a question in between.
> I am looking for a new phone. I have been using nokia symbian phones for 4+ years and i know their potential and power and so I am inclined towards this so-called master piece 5800 XM.
> 
> Feature-wise it is excellent but upon having a live demo i found that it is not as repsonsive as i thought it would be. Every touch translates into action after a delay of 1 sec or so. That was quite irritating.
> ...



--->The reason why you felt there is a lag is because,unlike normal touchbased phones,5800 uses double click to open up certain menus.So the first time you clicked an icon you have just selected it and only when u press it again it actually runs.So that is why you might have felt this lag.
I've been using it for a month and i've never felt any lag.
But it takes time to figure out which one uses single tap and which uses double tap.

---->I do own an ipod touch 2g and i know the interface of it is lightyears ahead of any touchscreen device i've ever seen,courtesy its multitouch screen,Whereas in 5800 it is not multitouch hence the difference.But i feel 5800's screen looks much sharper

---->The real deal of 5800 is not its screen,its amazing sound output just blows you off.I was really amazed how such tiny speakers could make such a brilliant sound.But the camera sucks,no matter what i click they always appear grainy.

----->Forget about all the reviews,doubts etc etc if you have 20K to spend on a mobile,go get yourself the 5800,its the best phone(cost and features) at that price.


----------



## pickster (Feb 3, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I do own an ipod touch 2g and i know the interface of it is lightyears ahead of any touchscreen device i've ever seen,courtesy its multitouch screen,Whereas in 5800 it is not multitouch hence the difference.But i feel 5800's screen looks much sharper



its not only the multitouch which makes it much superior.
its uses capacitive technology which although sacrifices on the use of stylus, etc., gives you much better response. only a touch will do.
unlike the resistive screen used in 5800. but its not that bad, and you can use the stylus too, if that's your game.

the UI is faster when compared to 5800 undoubtedly. the only phone which comes close to iPhone/Touch UI is the Palm Pre. (which, in my opinion, beats it too)


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 4, 2009)

pickster said:


> its not only the multitouch which makes it much superior.
> its uses capacitive technology which although sacrifices on the use of stylus, etc., gives you much better response. only a touch will do.
> unlike the resistive screen used in 5800. but its not that bad, and you can use the stylus too, if that's your game.
> 
> the UI is faster when compared to 5800 undoubtedly. the only phone which comes close to iPhone/Touch UI is the Palm Pre. (which, in my opinion, beats it too)



Hey stylus wouldn't work on itouch i tried it.Only a finger or something with wide base would do.Hey i dont' know about palm pre,also heard that blackberry storm too has a good screen.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 4, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:
			
		

> ---->The real deal of 5800 is not its screen,its amazing sound output just blows you off.I was really amazed how such tiny speakers could make such a brilliant sound.*But the camera sucks,no matter what i click they always appear grainy.*



Same story with all Xpress Music devices. Most of them have a mediocre camera module.
Nokia got to improve here.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 4, 2009)

My nokia 5800 behaves strangely whenever i connect it in mass storage mode.Chkdsk pops out every time i try to to open any folder or copy files to memory card.I scanned it once and again it asked me to continue with scanning  i did that too.But now when i disconnected the phone from pc a message popped up in phone saying that my card is corrupted and continue with formatting.So i ended up losinng all the data on card.
Luckily i backed up all the preloaded content.So i just lost my personal files.
And now it started to ask me the same again,now i'm just pressing continue without scanning.Did anyone face the same problem?Any solutions?


----------



## pickster (Feb 4, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hey stylus wouldn't work on itouch i tried it.Only a finger or something with wide base would do.Hey i dont' know about palm pre,also heard that blackberry storm too has a good screen.



i said it works with resistive screens like the one in 5800.
and not with capacitive screen like those in iPhone / iPod Touch


----------



## Pat (Feb 4, 2009)

pickster said:


> i said it works with resistive screens like the one in 5800.
> and not with capacitive screen like those in iPhone / iPod Touch



There are special styluses available for iPhone too, if someones into that kind of thing!


----------



## pickster (Feb 4, 2009)

Pat said:


> There are special styluses available for iPhone too, if someones into that kind of thing!



Yeah.. i saw those on the net a while ago.
But IMO, fingers are the best.


----------



## ziha786 (Feb 5, 2009)

There is lots of answers but i told you if you want to explore your feature so just click this link and see is this fulfill your requirement or not.
*mobonoid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=313




ziha786 said:


> here Is Nokia 5800 Xpress music Device. there is lots of music function like media bar direat access your favorite music. 81 MB internal memory and 8Gb comes with box expandable upto 16GB.
> This is first S60 touch screen device With 5th edition the UI is too good and you get wow experience for browsing and navigation.
> it has 3.2 MP camera with carl zeiss lens with auto focus. and dual LED flash
> so i tell you this is such a nice device this time in the market.



There   is lots of answers but i told you if you want to explore your feature so just   click this link and see is this fulfill your requirement or not.
    *mobonoid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=313 




raj_in said:


> @ ziha
> i was tellin my priorities r
> 1.music  2.touchscreen  3.camera (but pretty important also)
> which phone shud i go for?


----------



## raj_in (Feb 5, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni
hows d ipod touch
& does it hav wifi
& when compared 2 5800XM which has better music output
does it hav a 3.5mm jack
does it hav bluetooth for data tranafer & can it be paired with headphones
can it play rm files or has any software 2 convert them


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 5, 2009)

My iPod touch's rocking.just now i jailbreaked it with the new 2.2.1 tethered redsnow release.I badly wanted an iphone so saved money for it,then i just saw a demo of 5800 and wanted to buy it instead.So i sold off my N70 for 4000 and bought 5800 for 19500.
I got my iTouch 32GB from us for $405.Which makes it a total of about 36000 which is about the same price of iphone 16GB here in india.But i've got two fantastic devices for the price of an iphone.



raj_in said:


> sriharsha_madineni
> hows d ipod touch
> & does it hav wifi
> & when compared 2 5800XM which has better music output
> ...



-->As i said this is the best PMP out there in the market.
Yes it does have Wifi,802.11 /b/g to be exact.Just go ahead and buy a wifi router if you have an internet connection at home i've got my NetgearWG614 for 1900.I guess buying an ipod touch without an internet connection is like buying a Gallardo in india,because you cannot use it to its actual benefits

-->Yes it has 3.5mm jack,but mind you the old ipod touch and the old iphone(not 3G) do have 3.5mm jack but only original apple earphones jack would fit it.Luckily the new iTouch 2g supports all standard 3.5mm jacks.  

-->I've read that the iTouch has a bluetooth chip but was disabled.So atleast for now no bluetooth on it.But you can buy a A2DP plugin to use it with bluetooth stereo.
*thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BURL=*img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blus.jpg%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1686/blus.th.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/2862/btchip.jpg
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/6536/bluq.jpg

-->The supported video formats are mov,mp4,h.264.Use any coverter to convert them and then sync them to Itouch.But if you jailbreak it then you can play certain formats without converting them through cydia packages.I personally use format factory.

-->Music output on both of them is good(using earphones),iTouch has a very low speaker output so if you showoff its speaker output people would laugh at you.
5800 was a real surprise when i listened to its speaker output,it has got a superb set of tiny stereo surround speakers specially the 3d sound effects are mindblowing.I've played transformers(5.1 source) on it and the virtual surround effects are just amazing.

-->But when it comes to your library management nothing beats the ipod touch+iTunes combo.I know its a bit irritating using iTunes to sync every thing.But overtime managing your GB's worth of library becomes a cakewalk. 

--->As a whole package i would say 5800 is a better product with a whole lot of bundled accesories and most of them are really cool.Also 5800 is more usable than iTouch.
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/8493/ni2.th.jpg
*img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ni2.jpg*img87.imageshack.us/img87/8493/ni2.jpg
*thinkdigit.com/forum/D:%5CNew%20wifi%5Cpics%5Cblu.jpg


----------



## raj_in (Feb 6, 2009)

so basically 5800XM is better than ipod touch when it comes 2 overall music capabilities
& how much does d ipod touch 8 or 16GB cost in india

*THANK YOU sriharsha_madineni & ziha786 for all ur help really helps me 2 get a better understanding of d devices*


----------



## george101 (Feb 7, 2009)

does the earpiece problem been sorted out in new phones?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 10, 2009)

raj_in said:


> so basically 5800XM is better than ipod touch when it comes 2 overall music capabilities
> & how much does d ipod touch 8 or 16GB cost in india
> 
> *THANK YOU sriharsha_madineni & ziha786 for all ur help really helps me 2 get a better understanding of d devices*



                       Raj,apple india site rates for iTouch are      12800+tax(8GB),16100+tax(16GB),21000+tax(32GB)

I've also enquired from Reliance iStore Hyd,they said 8Gb costs about 15000,16GB costs about 18000,but 32GB is out of stock in many outlets.



george101 said:


> does the earpiece problem been sorted out in new phones?



Which phone?


----------



## Pat (Feb 10, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Raj,apple india site rates for iTouch are      12800+tax(8GB),16100+tax(16GB),21000+tax(32GB)
> 
> I've also enquired from Reliance iStore Hyd,they said 8Gb costs about 15000,16GB costs about 18000,but 32GB is out of stock in many outlets.



You should get it for around 13k from local resellers 



> Which phone?



This thread is for which one ? 
And btw, Answer is NO! I asked a local NPD and he said some pieces still have that problem!


----------



## xtremedia (Feb 10, 2009)

OK now i have had one more extensive demo at reliance digital and is felt quite nice this time. I am all geared up to buy this one. Now my question is what would be the best store to buy it from:

1) Nokia dealer
2)Stores like TheMobileStore

I am asking this question because i found that the Warranty support are different.For example with MobileStore, i go for my warranty claims at a MobileStore outlet and NOT to a Nokia Service Center.
Which one would be better in terms of service support? 



sriharsha_madineni said:


> --->The reason why you felt there is a lag is because,unlike normal touchbased phones,5800 uses double click to open up certain menus.So the first time you clicked an icon you have just selected it and only when u press it again it actually runs.So that is why you might have felt this lag.
> I've been using it for a month and i've never felt any lag.
> But it takes time to figure out which one uses single tap and which uses double tap.
> 
> ...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 11, 2009)

Pat said:


> You should get it for around 13k from local resellers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i've never said that there is any problem with the 5800's jack.I said the problem was with the previous iphone(not 3G) and 2G iTouch's jack,not 5800's.Anyway the mass storage mode of 5800 is full of bugs,it keeps asking for chkdsk everytime i open any folder in the mem card.



xtremedia said:


> OK now i have had one more extensive demo at reliance digital and is felt quite nice this time. I am all geared up to buy this one. Now my question is what would be the best store to buy it from:
> 
> 1) Nokia dealer
> 2)Stores like TheMobileStore
> ...



I guess it doesn't make any difference.I suggest,get it from mobilestore atleast you can expect some discount/offers.


----------



## Pat (Feb 11, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hey i've never said that there is any problem with the 5800's jack.I said the problem was with the previous iphone(not 3G) and 2G iTouch's jack,not 5800's.Anyway the mass storage mode of 5800 is full of bugs,it keeps asking for chkdsk everytime i open any folder in the mem card.



Erm ??  ?? My answer 


> And btw, Answer is NO! I asked a local NPD and he said some pieces still have that problem!


was for 


> does the earpiece problem been sorted out in new phones?


----------



## xtremedia (Feb 12, 2009)

finally bought 5800 blue colour at 18.5k and as i type this post from 5800's awesome browser i say that this thing rocks! Thank you sriharsha for clearing my doubts and recommending this thing


----------



## rajhot (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats dude


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 12, 2009)

xtremedia said:


> finally bought 5800 blue colour at 18.5k and as i type this post from 5800's awesome browser i say that this thing rocks! Thank you sriharsha for clearing my doubts and recommending this thing



Congrats brother and BTW nokia site has some free applications for 5800.
here's the link 
*www.nokia.co.in/find-products/products/nokia-5800-xpressmusic/download-application
sms timer is really cool.


----------



## aks.1393 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guyz ..... new to digit n new to the forum ....

anywayz i wanna buy 5800 once my board xamz are over ... a few questions abt 5800...... 

Q1. I hv my current savings around 13-14k .... i hv heard that 5800 is around 18k in metros ... u guyz hv idea wen'll it get a bit cheaper lik 15-16k .....

Q2. also, does this phone has a really nice muzic quality in the headphones .....

Q3. another thing i wanna know is that as u guyz said its speaker quality is amazing ... so lik i hv to use a couple of small speakers for my ipod nano for my room ..... this 5800 doesnt need any xtraa spekaers to play it without headphones ???

Q4.and howz the internet surfing xperience on it ??

Q5. Is it difficult to type with the QWERTY keyboard with fingers (cuz i hv heard sum rumours) ??

-ayush


----------



## xtremedia (Feb 12, 2009)

aks.1393 said:


> Hey guyz ..... new to digit n new to the forum ....
> 
> anywayz i wanna buy 5800 once my board xamz are over ... a few questions abt 5800......
> 
> ...



1) I bought it yesterday for 18.5k, no idea about price drops

2) Quality is excellent when playing back thru headphones and with clear highs and overall response i felt the difference even more as compared to N70 which i was using  till now.

3) Speakers are Stereo and widely placed so u can feel the stereo effect even in loudspeaker mode. 
  Also handling is quite good though at 100% volume slight distortion may creep in in certain songs but as i said most of them play very nicely. keep volume at 80-90% and u have very good quality and loud music. You will never feel the need for  EXTRA SPEAKERS.

4) Internet surfing is is also very good and for ur info it supports flash so u can directly view youtube videos using the standard website(i.e no youtube mobile necessary).

5)There are basically 4 input modes. 
- In Full-Screen QWERTY mode the keys are quite big and pose no problem in typing using hand. 

- In mini-qwerty key board u may feel the keys are small and few mis-types may occur. 
But with 1-2 days use u get used to it or better use stylus in that mode.

- The handwriting mode is also quite good and accurate. In addition u may train it as per ur needs

- The alpha numeric mode presents a standard keypad feel and is very nice.


----------



## aks.1393 (Feb 13, 2009)

thanx xtremedia ...... that cleared all my doubts 
-ayush


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Feb 18, 2009)

Has anyone done the v20 firmware upgrade ? Some major features added to it...
-Mikil


----------



## xtremedia (Feb 18, 2009)

mikilbhatkar said:


> Has anyone done the v20 firmware upgrade ? Some major features added to it...
> -Mikil


it is not available for india product codes  thru NSU or OTA. The only way to get it now is by changing your product code to generic Uk code.But will post as soon as it is available.


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone using headphones other than the ones supplied with 5800 ? If so which ?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ always. get Sony MDR-EX32LP or MDR-EX35LP or Creative EP-630 or Sennheiser CX-100


----------



## Pat (Feb 19, 2009)

Any reviews on Sennheiser LX90 that can be bought additionally ?


----------



## aks.1393 (Feb 19, 2009)

ya ..... and u can get the sony ones for 1000-1300 rupees !!!


----------



## raj_in (Feb 20, 2009)

whts the current price of the 5800
and can it connect with external speaker


----------



## Coool (Feb 20, 2009)

raj_in said:


> whts the current price of the 5800
> and can it connect with external speaker



1) 18k
2) yes


----------



## aks.1393 (Feb 20, 2009)

raj_in said:


> whts the current price of the 5800
> and can it connect with external speaker



you dont need any external speakers because it itself has vry loud spkrs ..... unless of course if u can connect if u r connecting with an expensive home theatre or sumthin .... lik i hv sony DZ-270 home theatre .... and the sound that comes out after connecting 5800 (thru its 3.5 mm jack) is awesome !!!


----------



## 24online (Feb 22, 2009)

my friend bought for me at £ 181 (~Rs. 13000)  and its unlocked. superb music quality and gr8 features like wifi,gps etc... i added many symbian softz in it...works fine...

*www.hotukdeals.com/item/334336/nokia-5800-on-virgin-payg-180-87-de/


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey  guys check it out three new apps are added to the 5800 official applist.

*www.nokia.co.in/find-products/products/nokia-5800-xpressmusic/download-application



mikilbhatkar said:


> Anyone using headphones other than the ones supplied with 5800 ? If so which ?



Check out Sony MDR-EX85lp,i got it from grey market for 1200/-.Sound quality is really amazing.
*i4.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/09/f3/e97a_1_bol.JPG
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/9092/24123269.jpg*pics.tuke1.com/space/titanet/erji/ex85sl/ex85-021.jpg


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Feb 23, 2009)

I got my 5800 few days back... one thing i noticed was that i had to hear music/video thru the supplied headphone at almost maximum volume... is this common in all 5800's ? i even tried the apple itouch headphones.... but same response 

Please comment


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 24, 2009)

*vaibhavsharma.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/5800.jpg
Has anyone tried the new V20 firmware,the mass storage bug has been sorted out,UI is faster,geo tagging is added to the camera,the coolest upgrade is now you can edit mp3 tags in the phone itself.Here's the change log of new firmware.


Faster operation, speed improvements for Java apps as well.
Geo-Tagging support for both camera and the video recorder.
Gallery loads much faster.
Improvements to the camera.
New music and download icons
Better touch sensitivity.
Flash applications now have a D-pad, like the java ones.
Improvements to Mass Storage profile stability.
3 new application have been added.  “app.update” (in the application menu), “Dictionary” and Search (for files and media in storage and web).
Better bass reproduction.
Ability to edit the Artist, Album, Genre etc in the Music Player.
Zoom, Full Screen and Pan options for Flash video.
 Much faster screen rotation.
Voice recorded files now show up in the Sounds folder in the Gallery.


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 24, 2009)

does this phone plays videos{properly} encoded in native resolution of the screen???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 24, 2009)

Sure it does,make sure that you uncheck the "keep aspect ratio" setting in any video converter you use and the resolution to 640X360.Now you'll be able to watch the converted videos in its native resolution.I prefer Format factory as it is free and there are conversion settings preloaded for almost all the available phones and pmp's in the market.


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Feb 25, 2009)

mikilbhatkar said:


> I got my 5800 few days back... one thing i noticed was that i had to hear music/video thru the supplied headphone at almost maximum volume... is this common in all 5800's ? i even tried the apple itouch headphones.... but same response
> 
> Please comment



Somebody please reply to this !


----------



## raj_in (Feb 26, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Has anyone tried the new V20 firmware,the mass storage bug has been sorted out,UI is faster,geo tagging is added to the camera,the coolest upgrade is now you can edit mp3 tags in the phone itself.Here's the change log of new firmware.
> 
> 
> Faster operation, speed improvements for Java apps as well.
> ...



If i buy a new phone now will the v20 be loaded in it from the store???
orelse how wud i hav 2 update it???


----------



## rajhot (Feb 26, 2009)

raj_in said:


> If i buy a new phone now will the v20 be loaded in it from the store???
> orelse how wud i hav 2 update it???



You can update on your own if u have a broadband connection (or) u can get it done at any nearest Nokia care centre


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 26, 2009)

raj_in said:


> If i buy a new phone now will the v20 be loaded in it from the store???
> orelse how wud i hav 2 update it???



For the time being the v20 update is not available in india yet.
If you buy a new phone now,the chances are that you might get the older firware coz v20 is just been released and it takes time to get new stock with v20  preloaded.
Anyway you can update it from nokia software updater,the download size is 135MB for APAC v20 firmware.



mikilbhatkar said:


> Somebody please reply to this !


Hey its ok don't expect loud output from it.It is same with my phone.But if yours is ridiculously low the you should be worried.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2009)

But when I check with my product code on *www.nokia.co.in/get-support-and-software/download-software/device-software-update/can-i-update   It says no updates avail. 

How can I update my 5800 to V20


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 27, 2009)

piyush gupta said:


> But when I check with my product code on *www.nokia.co.in/get-support-and-software/download-software/device-software-update/can-i-update   It says no updates avail.
> 
> How can I update my 5800 to V20



There's an alternate method but it will void your warranty.
By using JAF which is a flashing tool for nokia phones,you can change your product code to some other country(EMEA) where v20 updates are available and after you have changed the code check again from NSU for availabe updates it should show you the v20 upgrade as available.But on the downside i somehow cannot play the preloaded stuff after doing this.I think i lost my license.Can somebody help me with this?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 27, 2009)

*www.mobile-review.com/articles/2009/5800-brak-en.shtml


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting find ..


----------



## nikhilpai (Mar 4, 2009)

For all the 5800 owners out there.... If you are using Google Talk.... then you can login to GTalk on this URL on your 5800 browser:
*talkgadget.google.com/talkgadget/m

Can anyone confirm whether this URL works for other phones such as N82/N85 ? Based on what I heard it does not and I am wondering what extra is there in the 5800 browser that supports this GTalk mobile gadget.


----------



## xtremedia (Mar 5, 2009)

*Good news ppl!
v20.0.012 for nokia 5800 now officially available thru NSU (not thru OTA as of now).

Just checked NSU and found the update though m yet to update as its ~122 mb download, will do it at night or if it becomes available thru OTA then immediately.

I hope all the bugs of lock code etc are fixed now...
*


----------



## amitash (Mar 5, 2009)

i just got one and im really impressed with video quality... Now i watch all my movies on it...just convert it using winavi convertor... Set res to 640x480 and aspect ratio to 16:9..... Video converting of a 700mb avi movie takes 4 to 5 mins on my cpu.


----------



## nikhilpai (Mar 5, 2009)

xtremedia said:


> *Good news ppl!
> v20.0.012 for nokia 5800 now officially available thru NSU (not thru OTA as of now).
> 
> Just checked NSU and found the update though m yet to update as its ~122 mb download, will do it at night or if it becomes available thru OTA then immediately.
> ...



Ya. I can see it as well now over NSU.
Is it possible to download the firmware separately and then install it at a later time? I have never done a firmware update before and am planning to download it at night and then install it the next day.

Also is it advisable to keep the phone in Offline mode while updating so that no calls are received in between? Or is it not required?


----------



## krates (Mar 5, 2009)

nikeel said:


> Ya. I can see it as well now over NSU.
> Is it possible to download the firmware separately and then install it at a later time? I have never done a firmware update before and am planning to download it at night and then install it the next day.


no


----------



## inderjeet03 (Mar 6, 2009)

hi guy's can any buddy tell me where i get themes and software for my 5800 xpress music pls help


----------



## xtremedia (Mar 7, 2009)

Updated my 5800 to v20.0.012, here is my experience wid da device after updating :


1) Touch seems to be better especially in the web browser when scrolling large websites

2) Web browsing speed is increased and page rendering is much more quicker.

3) The amount of free RAM has decreased by about 3-4 MB.

4) A problem i read about on the net regarding the display changing HUE for 3-4 seconds appearing purplish and again becoming normal has appeared.it may happen 4-5 times in a day

wil update the list as i find some more things wid da device.And ppl share ur experiences too!


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Mar 9, 2009)

I am not able to use WIFI on my phone... it displays "No Gateway Found". Anyone facing similar issue ?


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

yes.. I'm gonna get this phone soon...


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Mar 12, 2009)

xtremedia said:


> Updated my 5800 to v20.0.012, here is my experience wid da device after updating :
> 
> 
> 1) Touch seems to be better especially in the web browser when scrolling large websites
> ...



" how did u achieve web browsing, im not able to connect thru wifi... it displays "No gateway found. Basically im not able to enter the DNS address.. Any idea how to configure it ?"


----------



## xtremedia (Mar 14, 2009)

mikilbhatkar said:


> I am not able to use WIFI on my phone... it displays "No Gateway Found". Anyone facing similar issue ?



I have GPRS active on my connection and browse using the same.
For a Wi-Fi access point proper configuration must be done on the host PC. Unfortunately i dont have Wi-Fi and dont know how to configure it.

The 'No Gateway Found' is shown when you havnt configured your wireless connection properly and hence no internet access is enabled thru it.

You have to search forum for enabling wireless in a home PC/router for accessing net on a laptop, the same funda should work for Mobile-phones.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 14, 2009)

Got new Handset today , I am unsure how to use secounddry camera etc . can anyone guide me what to do next


----------



## max_demon (Mar 15, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2009)

how much free ram do you get on startup??


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi All, I updated my phone to v20 but I am unable to edit the song information (Album, Artist etc) in the music player. Can anyone help here ?


----------



## rajhot (Mar 16, 2009)

mikilbhatkar said:


> Hi All, I updated my phone to v20 but I am unable to edit the song information (Album, Artist etc) in the music player. Can anyone help here ?


What do u mean by not able to edit...does it throw any error pop-up?


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Mar 16, 2009)

rajhot said:


> What do u mean by not able to edit...does it throw any error pop-up?



Sorry, I meant i donno how to edit... Can you help me with the same ?


----------



## rajhot (Mar 17, 2009)

mikilbhatkar said:


> Sorry, I meant i donno how to edit... Can you help me with the same ?


1. Open Music player.
2. Go to "All songs: view.
3. Highlight the song which u want to edit, press options -> Song details .

In the song details window u can edit all the info


----------



## fabler (Mar 17, 2009)

@mikilbhatkar

Hi post your review of Nokia 5800XM


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey all 5800 owners please someone put up a UNBIASED review of 5800..

I have heard too much bad things abt it...in Mouthshut.com
*www.mouthshut.com/product-reviews/Nokia_5800_XpressMusic-925103326.html
almost all the reviews r bad once..

I dont feel confident enough to recommend this phone to anyone...

Thank you


----------



## chronocommando (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
  Nokia 5800 is a very good cell. you can get discounted rate on wholesale online.


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Mar 18, 2009)

rajhot said:


> 1. Open Music player.
> 2. Go to "All songs: view.
> 3. Highlight the song which u want to edit, press options -> Song details .
> 
> In the song details window u can edit all the info



Hey thanks buddy.


----------



## fabler (Mar 18, 2009)

5800 owners post your view here..please..


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Mar 18, 2009)

rajhot said:


> 1. Open Music player.
> 2. Go to "All songs: view.
> 3. Highlight the song which u want to edit, press options -> Song details .
> 
> In the song details window u can edit all the info





fabler said:


> @mikilbhatkar
> 
> Hi post your review of Nokia 5800XM




Hi All, 

Got a red 5800XM few weeks back, would like to share my experience 
what i liked about the phone :
1. The music quality is very good. Preferrably use a good in ear headphone instead of the ones provided by Nokia ( Im using my old Sony Walkman series in ear headphones, the sound quality is amazing)
2. Video playback is awesome, the resolution of the phone enables this superb video playback. the video playback was better than iTouch.
3. the TV out facility
4. The multiple messaging options. I specially enjoy the "Full QWERTY" keyboard layout, its fun smsing using this option. Also the handwriting option was good and responsive
5. Dedicated screen lock button.
6. The screen size is big enough enabling bigger buttons and fonts, which makes using the touchscreen user friendly
7. Proximity sensor is very useful. I had a bad time with my sony phones opening applications during call.
8. Acclerometer functionality of 

Dislike:
1. Poor camera quality in low light conditions
2. Lack of dedicated scroller. (i miss this big time, was very much used to it on my last two sony touchscreen phones)
3. UI is bit slow. (Again comparing to Sony phones)


To summarize if ur a music / video fanatic... then this phone is the best deal


----------



## fabler (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the review mikilbhatkar.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks mikibhatkar...ur experience was useful...can u tell us abt the bugs and build...
Some questions..
1.does it make sounds while pressing the buttons...plastic once
2.Does the UI hangs often
3. Is the grip good enough
4. can we swap the pages by fingers(iphone type) 
5. do we have themes available


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Mar 18, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks mikibhatkar...ur experience was useful...can u tell us abt the bugs and build...
> Some questions..
> 1.does it make sounds while pressing the buttons...plastic once
> 2.Does the UI hangs often
> ...



1. button sounds... those inherently come with plastic buttons... but they are not at all annoying.. 
2. Never face the UI hang issue.
3. the grip is good... fits properly in ur hand
4. in case of viewing pictures it works, but not as smooth as the iTouch. (we need to consider that the touchscreen of 5800 is resistive type whereas in case of apple its capacitive). So its not right to expect the same touch response as apple.
5. I havent tried themes yet. Couldnt find authentic ones, for some of the themes on the net people had commented about UI hanging. So i preferred staying away from custom themes !

one more thing i need to add is that in my case im still not able to use WiFi. I can connect to a wireless network, but somehow the data transfer doesnt happen.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks mikilbhatkar


----------



## fabler (Mar 18, 2009)

> we need to consider that the touchscreen of 5800 is resistive type whereas in case of apple its capacitive



can anybody flash some light on this statement...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> we need to consider that the touchscreen of 5800 is resistive type whereas in case of apple its capacitive



can anybody flash some light on this statement...


----------



## mikilbhatkar (Mar 18, 2009)

fabler said:


> can anybody flash some light on this statement...
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



*www.indigadgets.com/2009/01/why-iphone-is-ahead-in-touchscreen.html

*www.windowsmobiletraining.com/Connection/forums/p/2137/7718.aspx


----------



## fabler (Mar 19, 2009)

@mikilbhatkar
thanks for the link bro..


----------



## rajhot (Mar 20, 2009)

fabler said:


> can anybody flash some light on this statement...
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



*www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/i..._tech_war_in_which_both_opponents_can_win.php


----------



## fabler (Mar 27, 2009)

I've one query regarding 5800 touch.. I've seen many videos on youtube whenever people scroll through main menu they use scroll bar to scroll down/up.  Does 5800 supports scrolling like iPhone ?


----------



## rajhot (Mar 27, 2009)

fabler said:


> I've one query regarding 5800 touch.. I've seen many videos on youtube whenever people scroll through main menu they use scroll bar to scroll down/up.  Does 5800 supports scrolling like iPhone ?



No. It's supported only in browser i think.


----------



## jeet_chils (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi friends. facing a problem with my 5800. not able to play preloaded videos on SD card (its showing around 210 videos on the card and out of the whole bunch only 3-4 are playing). shows an error message - "Invalid Clip. Operation canceled". can anyone suggest a solution? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fabler (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply rajhot..

any 5800 owner can reply this please..


> I've one query regarding 5800 touch.. I've seen many videos on youtube whenever people scroll through main menu they use scroll bar to scroll down/up. Does 5800 supports scrolling like iPhone ?


----------



## xtremedia (Mar 27, 2009)

No 5800 doesnt have Swipe-to-scroll or in ur words iphone like scroll in the Menus.
It is present in Browser,Gallery,Maps etc

Scroll bar is required and if ur are in a list such as contacts or Menu in List mode, u can also select an item and move ur finger down or up while keeping ur finger pressed till u reach the last element currently shown on the screen to start scrolling(down or up).(The same applies to Menu in Grid view also but is impractical to use)





fabler said:


> Thanks for the reply rajhot..
> 
> any 5800 owner can reply this please..


----------



## Tamoghno (Mar 29, 2009)

I just bought 5800 yesterday. But i'm very worried about build quality.

I have a small gap in the upper right corner of the phone(near front camera) , just between the bezel & the phone.i can see the light leaking. Does anybody else have this ? Owners of the phone please reply .


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2009)

^^Proximity sensor


----------



## Tamoghno (Mar 29, 2009)

On i an not talking about proximity sensor. I am talking about the gap in the phone's body and the bezel


----------



## fabler (Mar 30, 2009)

I think your phone is damaged. You should replace it..


----------



## nikhilpai (Mar 30, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> On i an not talking about proximity sensor. I am talking about the gap in the phone's body and the bezel



Don't worry. That's normal in all 5800s


----------



## Tamoghno (Mar 31, 2009)

After searching iternet i realise this is present in *almost* all 5800. I'm very disappointed . Though i'd try to get it replaced tomorrow , but i dont think nokia care will replace for such a small defect.
Does anybody know how to remove the marking from the default screen protector? Until i find a decent screen protector , i'll have to use it.


----------



## rajhot (Mar 31, 2009)

Nokia 5800 XpressMusic gets new firmware update :

Source : *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5800_xpressmusic_gets_new_firmware_update-news-849.php


----------



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone figured out where to put the wrist strap ? i am lost finding it


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 1, 2009)

You need to open the back cover to put the string. Put the string through the hole in the bottom left of the phone and hook the string inside. Its really hard to describe . 

Anyway , have anyone installed the new picture viewer app from beta labs ? Looks awesome .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
You need to open the back cover to put the string. Put the string through the hole in the bottom left of the phone and hook the string inside. Its really hard to describe . 

Anyway , have anyone installed the new picture viewer app from beta labs ? Looks awesome


----------



## xtremedia (Apr 1, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> You need to open the back cover to put the string. Put the string through the hole in the bottom left of the phone and hook the string inside. Its really hard to describe .
> 
> Anyway , have anyone installed the new picture viewer app from beta labs ? Looks awesome .
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Yup the Photobrowser app is very good. Although its in beta it has some nice and neatly implemented features like magnification, panning etc. The feature that i like the most is the animation when switching from landscape to portrait and vice versa.

U can get it from 
*betalabs.nokia.com/betas/view/nokia-photo-browser


----------



## fabler (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've heard that nokia is making a gesture UI for its touch screen phones. Do you think that it would be also available on Nokia 5800XM ?


----------



## james347 (Apr 7, 2009)

yes Nokia 5800 is truly finest touch screen phone Nokia has ever launched and to no surprise as i know Nokia has shipped one millionth of this touch screen phone in the market. what a great success..


----------



## rajhot (Apr 17, 2009)

Nokia 5800 XpressMusic in silver and we've got the pics to prove it

The original announcement of Nokia 5800 XpressMusic promised three color versions: Red, Blue and Black. Up until now only the red and blue ones have been available, but the grey-striped one will finally hit the shelves as well and here are the live shots to prove it.


Source : *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5800_xpressmusic_in_silver_and_weve_got_the_pics_to_prove_it-news-877.php


----------



## max_demon (Apr 17, 2009)

this phone is too slow


----------



## fabler (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi everybody,

anybody have any idea of release date of N97 ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 18, 2009)

max_demon said:


> this phone is too slow


 Get the v20 update first.


----------



## rajhot (Apr 18, 2009)

fabler said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> anybody have any idea of release date of N97 ?



Somewhere around Mid June i think


----------



## webgenius (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello folks,

I'm planning to buy this phone soon. Someone please clarify the following:

1) I plan to use a strap with this mobile (I mean the bands that you can fix to the bottom part of the phone, so that you can wear it around your neck). Does the phone have provision for this?
This is important because I use public transport a lot and I already lost my Nokia N73ME once.

2) Currently I'm in Germany. Is it better to get the phone from here or buy the same in India?

3) What's the latest price for this phone? I heard that it costs about 18.5k about a month back.

4) I also saw in a few websites that a silver color model is being released. Any idea when this is expected?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 18, 2009)

> 1) I plan to use a strap with this mobile (I mean the bands that you can fix to the bottom part of the phone, so that you can wear it around your neck). Does the phone have provision for this?
> This is important because I use public transport a lot and I already lost my Nokia N73ME once.


Yes you can use a neck strap.


> 2) Currently I'm in Germany. Is it better to get the phone from here or buy the same in India?


If u are not bothered about warranty then you can buy it in india.Look at the price diff and buy it where it is cheaper.You will get a lot of preloaded(Bolly,Eng,Rahman's Connections) songs if you buy it in India.Finally it is your choice.


> 3) What's the latest price for this phone? I heard that it costs about 18.5k about a month back.


I guess it costs you the same now,but different sellers have different offers 
some offer bundled earphones(sennheiser),some offer price discounts.


> 4) I also saw in a few websites that a silver color model is being released. Any idea when this is expected?


Yeah i too saw it.But no idea when it is gonna hit indian stores.Not soon though.


----------



## rajhot (Apr 21, 2009)

5800 XpressMusic Is UK's Best Selling Portable Music Player

Nokia UK claims that its first mass market touchscreen device has toppled Apple's iPod as UK's best-selling portable music player in 2009 which is not surprising at all considering that Nokia has managed to sold over 2.6 million units during the first quarter, with cumulative shipments of more than 3 million units since the 5800&rsquo;s launch in late November 2008!

Latest GfK Retail and Technology UK figures for Jan-Mar 2009 have revealed that Nokia 5800 XM is 'The No.1 selling portable MP3 player in UK' in terms of both volume and values it defines a portable music player as any device capable to plays music and has a standard 3.5 mm audio jack.

Demand is likely high, UK operators selling phone still selling phone ‘like hot cakes’ and the Finnish mobile phone giant claims that Nokia 5800 is now shipping at nearly one m... .. . 

Source : *www.symbian-freak.com/news/009/04/5800__best__selling_portable_mp3_player_in_uk.htm
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
New Firmware Update For Nokia 5800 XM Selectively Available On Nokia Software Updater!



Just a quick heads up, mostly a curiosity for those of you who haven't seen post about new firmware update for Nokia 5800 over at our forum section.

Our Mawerick reported earlier today that Nokia has rolled out a long-awaited software upgrade for the Nokia 5800 which is now available through the Nokia Software Updater but only for certain product codes from APAC region.

To be a little bit more precise, firmware version 21.0.025 is currently available for following HK product codes: 0575407, 0575408, 0581337 but it should be ready for most of the generic product codes from EMEA and APAC region within the next co... .. . 

Source : *www.symbian-freak.com/news/009/04/new_firmware_update_for_nokia_5800_selectively_available.htm


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 21, 2009)

What another update agian?V20 was released like just a month ago right.So this is a minor update or what? Change log is not there in the link.What more changes can we expect?


----------



## rajhot (Apr 21, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> What another update agian?V20 was released like just a month ago right.So this is a minor update or what? Change log is not there in the link.What more changes can we expect?



Its a minor update, some bug fixes.


----------



## james347 (Apr 22, 2009)

yes its true that New Firmware V21.0.025 is Selectively Available for Nokia 5800. This latest firmware update for the Nokia 5800 has started to circulate slowly. The update is available via NSU for product codes like 0575407, 0575408, 0581337 from some Asian regions only for now.

Source : *Nokia 5800 Blog*


----------



## raj_in (Apr 24, 2009)

whts the current price goin around at the moment
& any competition for it yet..........?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2009)

raj_in said:


> whts the current price goin around at the moment
> & any competition for it yet..........?


I think 18.5K
If you are looking for a smartphone along with multimedia capabilities at that price No competition yet.
Just go for it eyes closed.It is a good VFM phone.


----------



## raj_in (Apr 25, 2009)

looking for purely a multimedia phone with good camera & music.......& preferably touchscreen & sylish..........(sylish 5800 which is not)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2009)

raj_in said:


> looking for purely a multimedia phone with good camera & music.......& preferably touchscreen & sylish..........(sylish 5800 which is not)



Bro if u dont like 5800 then open a new thread....this is only for 5800 lovers...

BTW try samsung pixon


----------



## james347 (Apr 25, 2009)

100 Best Selling Games for Nokia 5800 now comes with Free Trials.. yes one website has 100 best selling games for nokia 5800 and whats new is that all the games comes with trial offer so that you can check them before buying them... 

Source : *Nokia 5800 Blog*


----------



## raj_in (Apr 25, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Bro if u dont like 5800 then open a new thread....this is only for 5800 lovers...
> 
> BTW try samsung pixon



its not tht i hate the phone............
but the camera cud have been better & looks cud hav been sleeker............
wud hav been the perfect phone then.....


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2009)

raj_in said:


> its not tht i hate the phone............
> but the camera cud have been better & looks cud hav been sleeker............
> wud hav been the perfect phone then.....



Sorry for being rude but u can start a new thread for ur requirements...
and if u really dont like the cam and looks....u can search for better options..
there r soo many touchscreens available with better cam and sleeker designs


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 1, 2009)

I am looking to replace my N73 with Nokia 5800 XM. I read the whole thread and it sounds good to buy it. I want to know the current price in Pune. If anybody knows please update me.


----------



## xtremedia (May 2, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Bro if u dont like 5800 then open a new thread....this is only for 5800 lovers...
> 
> BTW try samsung pixon





raj_in said:


> its not tht i hate the phone............
> but the camera cud have been better & looks cud hav been sleeker............
> wud hav been the perfect phone then.....





sujoyp said:


> Sorry for being rude but u can start a new thread for ur requirements...
> and if u really dont like the cam and looks....u can search for better options..
> there r soo many touchscreens available with better cam and sleeker designs



lol, *sujoyp *and people in general c'mon dont get too emotional with ur phone, after all its just a phone.
As for *raj_in*, the reason people appreciate 5800 is because of its features/price ratio. You simply cant get the equivalent features at this price. 
Now the style and the implementation of features can be subjective. 
I am a 5800 user and i love it.But i may have gone for a iphone 3G if it was within my reach(i dont want to buy a phone on EMI ). 
I went for 5800 because of price and also because it supports multitasking.

nyways theres Samsung Omnia HD coming up in few months, that has the awesome cam,touch also and coolness and power of iphone . You may wish to have a look at the previews of the phone at www.allaboutsymbian.com.

Hope you find 'ur phone'


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2009)

^^ are bhai emotional atyachaar ho raha hai....

Anyways Samsung HD will be priced 3 times that of 5800


----------



## max_demon (May 3, 2009)

Broke Screen of 5800 Damn , do u guys think that i will get warrenty , my phone is not even 2 months old . the stock screen cover is still not taken out , damn .


----------



## james347 (May 4, 2009)

maddy_in65 said:


> I am looking to replace my N73 with Nokia 5800 XM. I read the whole thread and it sounds good to buy it. I want to know the current price in Pune. If anybody knows please update me.



Well my dear friend, 

I exactly don't know the price but it must be between 18K-19K. 

Thanks


----------



## vigneshnm (May 4, 2009)

Hi guys i bought 5800 on sat. I upgraded the software using Software Update and prior to that i had made a backup & also removed my memory card. However, after the update, none of the songs & videos that it shipped with are playing. Its giving errors like "File is corrupted" & "cannot play file". Plz help me rectify this


----------



## george101 (May 4, 2009)

max_demon said:


> Broke Screen of 5800 Damn , do u guys think that i will get warrenty , my phone is not even 2 months old . the stock screen cover is still not taken out , damn .



how did u break it


----------



## max_demon (May 4, 2009)

yaar , i slept on it unknowingly


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2009)

max_demon said:


> yaar , i slept on it unknowingly



and it broke....ooh ****...I have to reconsider getting a touch screen coz i always keep mobile under my pillow...


----------



## george101 (May 5, 2009)

yar all these days i have been sleeping over it. thank god its still not broken!


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 6, 2009)

I have purchased 5800 on saturday for 18.4K. Its Manufacturing month is Jan 09. I am worried about any bug in the phone as it is discussed earlier. However my phone is working fine and i liked it most. I want to updated its firmware however my net connection is down for some days. Currently it shows Version as 10.2 and something. Is there any possibility to update firmware offline.

Please suggest good apps for this. I am looking for some gud games but whenever i install any java games it wont work as full screen. I am looking for gud browser and i checked Opera mini and it doesnt works full screen.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 6, 2009)

I don't think that u can update the firmware offline. U gotta have an active net connection for this.

Ur best bet will be 2 give it 2 the Nokia care centre people who will update the firmware free 4 u.


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 6, 2009)

I will update once i got my connection back. However my current version is 10.1 and something and as per nokia site current version is 20.1 and something. I googled for firmware versions and found that updating version from 10.1 to 11.something is 110Mb. Is it true that are so heavy files to update. I am having low bandwith connection which is wireless connection. I am fearing connection break up during updation.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2009)

maddy_in65 said:


> I will update once i got my connection back. However my current version is 10.1 and something and as per nokia site current version is 20.1 and something. I googled for firmware versions and found that updating version from 10.1 to 11.something is 110Mb. Is it true that are so heavy files to update. I am having low bandwith connection which is wireless connection. I am fearing connection break up during updation.



dont take unnecessary tension....just give ur mobile to nokia service center...they will update to the latest one....even u can tell them to activate the preloaded songs which will not work in case of self updation.


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 6, 2009)

I will visit Nokia service center and update the firmware and my another concern is image quality. If you compare images of 5800 XM with images of N73 which has same 3.2 pix cam, N73 images looks good. Does firmware update solve this problem.


----------



## max_demon (May 6, 2009)

my phone was always manufectured in january but its firmware was above 10.1 afaik


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 6, 2009)

maddy_in65 said:


> I will visit Nokia service center and update the firmware and my another concern is image quality. If you compare images of 5800 XM with images of N73 which has same 3.2 pix cam, N73 images looks good. Does firmware update solve this problem.



This is true..N73's cam is far superior than 5800's.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jul 27, 2009)

*Mobile Download Accelerator S60v3 S60v5*

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/7297/main2h.gif

Mobile Download Accelerator is a wirelessterminal high-speed download client platform, especially designed to enhance mobile users downloading experience by providing easy-to-use, speedy and effective access to mobile value-added content.
The Software is developed with most advanced technology, and provide functionalities including content preview, seamless connection site, resuming broken session, multi-threading, parallel multi-point transmission, P2P download, intelligent parcel technology and file compression; file management, anti-virus.
Keep mobile users away from slow connection and cut-off midway from downloading.
1000Chi also offers integrated wireless value added contents, with updated graphics, audio, books, magazines, mobile games. Enjoy the incredible access to any contents and the high-speed fluid download just like the running down water fall.

*www.uploadjockey.com/download/4101450/Download.AcceleratorS60v3.S60v5.rar


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2009)

oh btw, I got a Nokia 5800. For 16k with bill.

Camera sucks, but for sure it is the best VFM fone out there.

Edit:
I've upgraded the fone to v21.0.025. There a few bugs in this firmware - eg. I'm not able to lay the bundled .dcf songs in the memory card.


----------



## REY619 (Jul 29, 2009)

ico said:


> oh btw, I got a Nokia 5800. For 16k with bill.
> 
> Camera sucks, but for sure it is the best VFM fone out there.
> 
> ...



I got it too this past sunday..  The latest firmware is 30.0.011, update it.. Mine came with v21.0.025, i updated to v30 on Monday, and the preloaded songs play fine..


----------



## Ross (Jul 29, 2009)

I was planning to buy Nokia 5800XM, and I wanted to know whats the frequency of firmware updates?

As from the above post it seems even new phone doesn't comes with new firmware. 

Also I am on limited bandwidth internet connection, this means too frequent visits to Nokia Care..????

[ offtopic : I am afraid because in my city the guys at Nokia Care are pathetic, they take atleast two days for minor problem, they always flash the phone even when there is no need to do so, return the phone in bad condition ie scratched and whenever I visited Nokia Care I see almost all people dissatisfied with delays and quality of work and quarreling and telling to complaining at consumer forum(I do not yet own a Nokia fone but most of my friends does and I mostly accompany them to Nokia Care)  ]


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 30, 2009)

@ ross

if you do ota ( over the air ) update v31 is  around 4mb download . You'll need a wifi or data connection though. Its very very easy and hassle free . Just press *#0000# , click update and leave the phone for few minutes(~ 8 to 10 on good edge) to download and install the update.

Btw , you should do a hard reset after updating to fully enjoy difference.


----------



## REY619 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ross said:


> I was planning to buy Nokia 5800XM, and I wanted to know whats the frequency of firmware updates?
> 
> As from the above post it seems even new phone doesn't comes with new firmware.
> 
> ...



The set i got was manufactured in February. Still it had v21 which was released in April. v30 is released on Sunday, so it cant be possible for them to release every manufactured handset with the very latest firmware.

There is no exact firmware release frequency, but we see/expect a new firmware every 4/5/6 month..

Updating the firmware from Nokia Care shouldnt take more than 20/30 minutes. They do it hand-to-hand, no need to leave the phone there. No Need to be afraid.


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2009)

REY619 said:


> I got it too this past sunday..  The latest firmware is 30.0.011, update it.. Mine came with v21.0.025, i updated to v30 on Monday, and the preloaded songs play fine..


oh yea, v30 is out.  It was released within hours when I upgraded my fone to v21 even exceeding my bandwidth limit by 140MB in the process.  

How big is the v31 though? Is it ~120MB? or 4MB like Tamoghno says.  What I get from his post is that, 4MB is only when we update through mobile. 

Secondly, my new fone was also manufactured in Feb, but it came with v10.


----------



## REY619 (Jul 30, 2009)

ico said:


> oh yea, v30 is out.  It was released within hours when I upgraded my fone to v21 even exceeding my bandwidth limit by 140MB in the process.
> 
> How big is the v31 though? Is it ~120MB? or 4MB like Tamoghno says.  What I get from his post is that, 4MB is only when we update through mobile.
> 
> Secondly, my new fone was also manufactured in Feb, but it came with v10.



I updated it OTA, was only 4.8MB.. People have been reporting, its of enormous size when updating via NSU..  Also the NSU update is not available here still.(not sure) Only FOTA is available.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 31, 2009)

^^ from what i've read v30 is ONLY available via over the air , not via nsu.

Btw , is v30 hackable ?


----------



## REY619 (Jul 31, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> ^^ from what i've read v30 is ONLY available via over the air , not via nsu.
> 
> Btw , is v30 hackable ?



Yes it is hackable.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 3, 2009)

My brother brought me a nokia 5800 a week ago..yesterday while playing songs i crancked up the volume to the highest and both the speakers now produce disorted sound..can anyone tell me the expected cost to replace them at the nokia care since the phone does not have international warranty..


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay...as you all must have experienced that the pre loaded DRM songs with the .dcf extension stop playing after you perform a firmware upgrade/update to your Nokia 5800.

You have to take it to the Nokia Care to resolve the issue.

Here is a solution for it...

Download this file: *www.megaupload.com/?d=EIWQOFO6

It contains the activation keys for those songs. Extract the archive and copy every file (except the PDF document) to the *IMPORT* folder in your memory card.

Now you'll have to perform a Hard Reset/Restore factory defaults using *#7370#. So, do take a back-up and perform the reset.

Now when you'll open the Music player for the first time after the reset, it will search for the Songs & Podcasts and automatically activate the .dcf songs using the keys you had copied in the *IMPORT* folder of your memory card. And the fone will be able to play the pre-loaded songs.


----------



## Kerry (Aug 14, 2009)

Recently, I bought this amazing 5800XM and found it awesome. But I want to install a good English Dictionary. Can you guys suggest me from where I can get it with mode of payment, if any?


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 18, 2009)

you can try from your mobile download section there is lots of good software for your mobile.


----------



## ajooba215 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey guys can ya pls tell me latest price of nokia 5800 xm.... i m posting it in this thread coz many of u must ve bought it lately..o`ve just got a used 5800 xm from ma frnd for 14k...i wanto know was it a fair deal... or whether i was... f**ked..


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2009)

^ 15.5k for the new one.


----------



## k4ce (Aug 19, 2009)

^ where does it cost 15.5k ? its 16.7k in hyd ... planning to buy one ..

here is a question to all 5800 users ... i currently own a 53200 and am planning to get a 5800 or 5530 ... looking of the spec sheets , wat do u think bout the 5530 ? do u think its a better investment ?


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2009)

^ 15.5K in Delhi. 

Nokia 5800 is the better investment. No doubt about it.  5530 is a mid-end touchscreen fone for those who are very tight on budget and can't extend beyond 11k.


----------



## k4ce (Aug 20, 2009)

hmm ... in wat ways do u think is so budget about it ? i'm kinda clueless bout touchscreen fones ... never used one ... but i kust want the fone to be as fast and responsive like my 5320


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 20, 2009)

k4ce said:


> hmm ... in wat ways do u think is so budget about it ? i'm kinda clueless bout touchscreen fones ... never used one ... but i kust want the fone to be as fast and responsive like my 5320


It is FAST like 5320
my friend has this phone and the best part is video playback and browsing experience


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2009)

New firmwares are blazing fast.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 20, 2009)

exchanging nokia 5800XM for used  N82 , how is this option ?


----------



## k4ce (Aug 20, 2009)

not such a bad idea ... better cam and n-gage support over smaller screen ...


----------



## ico (Aug 25, 2009)

ico said:


> Okay...as you all must have experienced that the pre loaded DRM songs with the .dcf extension stop playing after you perform a firmware upgrade/update to your Nokia 5800.
> 
> You have to take it to the Nokia Care to resolve the issue.
> 
> ...


I once again quote this.

Please don't read that .pdf file and don't follow the instructions in it.
*
You will have to perform a Hard Reset. *


----------



## pulkit_aga (Sep 10, 2009)

5800 is now available for just 13.5k my friend got it today and i also enquired at nokia priority its 13.5k definetly but at this price they have removed many things.
1.no extra stylus
2.no pouch
3.no stand
4.no tv out cable
5.no tv out feature as well(ya its true i have confirmed it they have removed the tv out feature)
there is small notice on back of the box saying tv out mode is not supported and inside the box also saying tv out fmode is no longer supported please ignore any settings
now 5800 is 13.5k and 5530 will be availble at 14k.so now what 5800 or 5530????


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 10, 2009)

^^^^
everything you said above is correct except for the prices... check them again

5800 still goes for 16k+taxes and that 14k of 5530 would be the MSRP not the street price

_


----------



## foruamit2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

No dude! check with your dealer, *Prices for new 5800 has come down to 13.5k -14.5k*, its true... don't ask me about source n all  just check it with your sources. 
this information is for all the people who don't know it yet..
and yeah here is the link  - 

*www.wavetelmobiles.com/wavetel-NOKIA+5800+XpressMusic-mobile.html


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am getting it for 14.5k [12.5 % vat here] and all things included: stylus,wrist pad,memory card etc as was earlier .gonna take it in 2 days


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 11, 2009)

I think only the Black version sells without the extra stylus, TV-out, stand, pouch, etc.
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nope I dont think so and why would they do it for black version 
In pune here all 3 colors same price same box contents as usual for 14.5k[vat 12.5 %]
Which color looks better?I have just seen red dummy model so cant make my mind on color.


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 11, 2009)

black or blue
but its more of a personal choice


----------



## pulkit_aga (Sep 11, 2009)

got this news from nokia priority that price of 5800 will further fall to 12.5k but not below that.if this happens its really a steal for that price.i think this will happen in this festive season,nokia is getting very agressive in pricing which is good for us.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 11, 2009)

yes amit the prices are also correct 


_


----------



## Ross (Sep 12, 2009)

Price of 5800XM are falling, may be because 5800 XM 'Navigation Edition' is going to be launched soon (Q3 - 2009). 

*www.nokia.co.uk/find-products/all-phones/nokia-5800-navigation-edition


----------



## k4ce (Sep 12, 2009)

Got my 5800xm last week ... gifted actually  ... nice fone ... reg the above discussion, i got the TV feature with cable and stuff, but didnt get the pouch extra stylus or stand ...


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Sep 12, 2009)

#k4ce Did you get the black/silver color?Is it available?


----------



## Charley (Sep 18, 2009)

pulkit_aga said:


> got this news from nokia priority that price of 5800 will further fall to 12.5k but not below that.if this happens its really a steal for that price.i think this will happen in this festive season,nokia is getting very agressive in pricing which is good for us.



Are you from Bangalore ? 

I want to buy this handset, where can I get it for a cheap price. I got a price quote of 14k[incl VAT] from Univercell  & Sangeetha.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


pulkit_aga said:


> 5800 is now available for just 13.5k my friend got it today and i also enquired at nokia priority its 13.5k definetly but at this price they have removed many things.
> 1.no extra stylus
> 2.no pouch
> 3.no stand
> ...



Is this in Bangalore ?


----------



## foruamit2004 (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^ better get the list of dealers from nokia website, ring them one by one, negotiate.. you 'll definitely get it for less.


----------



## pulkit_aga (Sep 19, 2009)

@charley
no buddy i am from lucknow but i think it does not matter from place as now the new 5800 is availble and its the same everywhere,but if you want to buy just try to find older model with tvout,if you can get it, it will be great.
you can see my other post about new nokia 5800 here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120989

it is availble at 13.5k as of now and about the tvout feature i called nokia care and they told me that new stock will come and that will have tvout feature but they donot know when it will come and what will be the price of that?

just want to ask can nokia increase the price of 5800 when new stock comes to the original price of 16.5k again or the price once decreased to 13.5k cannot be increased?


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 23, 2009)

tell me which office software i ve to install to see my .doc files and to view pdf file what do i ve to do with my new nokia 5800 em mobile phone..
please help me..
 i can download i my pc then dcan install it on my mobile..my firmware version is 30.0
otherwise it is a great phone..


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 23, 2009)

Install quickoffice and adobe reader le for ms office and pdf files respectively! They are available on nokia site for download! Or google!


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 23, 2009)

please give me the url...in nokia site there is no 5800 in that place ..
so please give me the url to download quick officwe and adobe reader please


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 23, 2009)

*www.quickoffice.com/download/S60/4.2.368/ProExSAVariant_QO_4.2.368_S6050.sis 
i think it doesnt allow the editing of documents!


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 23, 2009)

ok..what about pdf?


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 23, 2009)

I think u should try instlaling adobe pdf s60 v3 of any phone!


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 23, 2009)

ok..
lets try
i ll post comment after that...


----------



## Charley (Sep 26, 2009)

How to find out if the phone has TV out feature ? The sellers I checked say there is no TV out feature, but one guy says he has the phone with this feature

How to identify it  ? Any screenshots of where this is actually located on the phone ?


----------



## vishalp007 (Sep 29, 2009)

i bought this phone in ahmedabad for 13.5 k from Nokia shop with senheiser headphones free and also 100 songs voucher


----------



## nrj_digit (Oct 4, 2009)

I've tried tv out on my new phone with help of my friends cable....
but no use 
it seems that they have removed functionality frm hardware side


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 4, 2009)

^^Yup they removed TV out! Thats the reason why the cost is also less!

BTW any idea whether Nokia has any plans to update in 5800s firmware to v31?
Its been almost a month since the update was released in other countries


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2009)

vishalp007 said:


> i bought this phone in ahmedabad for 13.5 k from Nokia shop with senheiser headphones free and also 100 songs voucher


I hear a lot about this 100 songs voucher thingy. What kind of voucher is it ? And what songs can you download ? From where ? Would they be DRM protected ? What format and what bitrate are those ? And you can choose your songs right ?


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 5, 2009)

Its for the Nokia Music Store. 
Yes they are DRM protected.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 5, 2009)

Whats the use anyway! You would have them already!


----------



## meryl (Oct 7, 2009)

Also you can burn the Cd's search you favorite music over 3 million songs...and transfer to your phone direct to music store...create your play-list and also you can play 30 sec. demo before download...for more info
*music.nokia.co.in/




shashank_re said:


> Its for the Nokia Music Store.
> Yes they are DRM protected.


----------



## Sagrawal (Oct 9, 2009)

HI!
I am planning to  buy the 5800 and reading pdf or word documents on it is high on my list
i have read that the phone is too be hacked  before such applications can work?
how is this done and people mentioned somethin about it only working on v3? is this v3 the O.S. version?? or can all models of the phone be hacked??


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 9, 2009)

^^^
i've sent you a pm


_


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 9, 2009)

please help me to know how to hack my 5800


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 10, 2009)

The TV Out feature on the 5800 is pretty good 8) Connected my 5800 to a 29" Tv and tried out the images and videos...the widescreen does make a hell lotta difference...picture clarity was excellent and my high bitrate videos came out good on the television!  

Loads of possibilities on the browsing and gaming dept...will post a few screenshots once I am done checking that out! 

Cheers!


----------



## Charley (Oct 12, 2009)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> i've sent you a pm
> 
> 
> _





I'd like one to, if it's about hacks.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2009)

Soo I too joined 5800 bandwagon today...still I didnt liked the look at all but its features r great and it work great

Got one sennheiser px100 white headset.....someone tell me did i got good one or not


----------



## Ihatemyself (Oct 12, 2009)

^^what did it cost??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2009)

It cost me 14.6 (12% vat in maharastra)

can we somehow have more shortcuts on home screen....4 is too less man...i cant even have bluetooth access easily


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2009)

one more question cant we play avi on 5800...couldnt find any software


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^it can't play avi

convert to mp4... I used Format Factory(google it) to convert videos to mp4


_


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks...and v21 to v30 is 118mb update....i remember somebody said 4mb update


----------



## Charley (Oct 13, 2009)

When I checked the contact list today, it shows No contacts, select new contacts from Options to add a contact. 

Where did it go, can someone help me, please ?


----------



## k4ce (Oct 15, 2009)

^ If your contact list is empty, restore ur back up from your mem card. But why would contacts disappear ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sujoyp said:


> thanks...and v21 to v30 is 118mb update....i remember somebody said 4mb update



I dunno bout the non TV out ones ... But for mine, I'm sure it was 4MB ... Cos i have a 256kbps conn at home and the update downloaded in well under 10mins


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2009)

I was really surprised at the 118 mb size....but nothing changed

BTW I got the certificate and key now what to do next to hack...I dont understand.

Please somebody suggest an office software...

Thanks in advance


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 15, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> I was really surprised at the 118 mb size....but nothing changed
> 
> BTW I got the certificate and key now what to do next to hack...I dont understand.
> 
> ...



well u  have everything and ur asking what to do..
just google...u ll know..


----------



## Ihatemyself (Oct 15, 2009)

Please post ur encoding settings to play videos in best quality possible. i use super encoder:
container: MP4
video codec: xvid
audio codec: aac lc
video scale size : 640*360 if videos are larger than 640*360 else original size
frame rate:source frame rate
bitrate: source bitrate (anything from 500-2000)
audio attributes: source audio
high quality is checked.


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2009)

The update is 4mb if you update your mobile through GPRS/EDGE/Wifi from the fone itself. The interface changes are expected in the next update i.e. v31.


----------



## k4ce (Oct 15, 2009)

ico said:


> The update is 4mb if you update your mobile through GPRS/EDGE/Wifi from the fone itself. The interface changes are expected in the next update i.e. v31.



I sure hope v31 has what we are waiting for ... cos right now my 9k star has a better homescreen than my beloved 5800 which almost costs twice as much ...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2009)

k4ce said:


> I sure hope v31 has what we are waiting for ... cos right now my 9k star has a better homescreen than my beloved 5800 which almost costs twice as much ...


yup...I too have used a star and its interface and homescreen is better

What I dont understand is when Nokia photo browser have cool kinetic scrolling and opera 5 is also good

Y its taking soo long


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 16, 2009)

I just bought this phone today
I wana kno if i can get office app like quick office .
I got it in 14.1k n no scienhiser but platrum n stylus only . How do i check if its got tv out .


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 16, 2009)

probably no tv out....!!!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2009)

phuchungbhutia said:


> I just bought this phone today
> I wana kno if i can get office app like quick office .
> I got it in 14.1k n no scienhiser but platrum n stylus only . How do i check if its got tv out .



my box has written at back that it does not support tv out...check that...I mean its a sticker on the box


----------



## k4ce (Oct 17, 2009)

Think all future/new buyers should take note of this ... there are three variants of 5800 for sale ... 

1. around 15-16k . with 200 something preloaded songs + tv out .. this is the old version that most of have bought. It has TV out cos you get the TV Out cable... Check the MRP sticker of the box.. I say this is the best variant ..

2. 13.5-14.5k . vouncher for 100 songs , NO TV Out ... No free headfones ... DONOT go for this version cos u are stuck in between .. No headfones , no TV Out

3. 13.5-14.5k . voucher for 100 songs .. No TV Out ... FREE headfones ... In most cases, it is explicitly mentioned on the box that this variant doesnot have TV out.. Even if it aint mentioned, it does not have TV Out


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2009)

Today I tested 4 headphones with 5800
1.iball one with bass vibration
2. 5800 headset
3. Seinhesser one which I got free with 5800
4. SE headset which i got with T700

I must say that nokia one is really worst....and SE one the best of these 4
Seinhesse one is clear but poor bass...didnt like much after using SE one with 5800


----------



## k4ce (Oct 19, 2009)

^ I use mine wid Sony MDR-ED12LP ... Not a serious audiophile so these do the Job for me ... Fit confortable and sound great ...


----------



## rahul.singh4563 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes m agree with you nokia is not giving the TV Out cable with 5800 but now nokia sennheiser headset thats also costing 2290/- ....




k4ce said:


> Think all future/new buyers should take note of this ... there are three variants of 5800 for sale ...
> 
> 1. around 15-16k . with 200 something preloaded songs + tv out .. this is the old version that most of have bought. It has TV out cos you get the TV Out cable... Check the MRP sticker of the box.. I say this is the best variant ..
> 
> ...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2009)

I would soon be planning for an in-ear+bass reflex headphone...

@K4ce r ur headphone in-ear once


----------



## kelly (Oct 20, 2009)

Play Trackathon the cool game and win a new Nokia 5800 Express Music.Various other attractive prizes on offer too like Nokia 5130 Express Music to the second highest scorer. Just play n stay at the top with ur score. N what next?5800 Express Music is urs.*

*[FONT=&quot]*www.trackathon.in?rfr=thinkdigit[/FONT]


----------



## sughreev (Oct 21, 2009)

is it possible to download tracks from the store??? can i transfer the tracks to multiple devices.. i hope it's not the same as n-gage which had no option from device to device transfer


----------



## kelly (Oct 21, 2009)

@sughreev
yes u can download all your fav tracks from music store but and transfer it to multiple phones....phone transfer is also possible with the help of  bluetooth but that songs are DRM protected so you can't play in multiple phones....


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 21, 2009)

i m using creative ep630 with my nokia 5800..the sound is better than my ipod suffle..


----------



## rohitsharan (Oct 22, 2009)

@drsubhadip
have you tried senniehser headset with nokia 5800...i got demo from nokia concept store...music experience is really nice with this also i got nokia music store demo....its simple and easy to download music from nokia music store....also available lots of offers like free weekly tracks,Diwali special 100 free tracks....Birthday Specials 100 free tracks,and lots more...so join with nokia music store and enjoy the music with ur moods and interest....
*music.nokia.co.in/

now get free senniehser headset with new nokia 5800 xpressmusic...



drsubhadip said:


> i m using creative ep630 with my nokia 5800..the sound is better than my ipod suffle..


----------



## desuza.jony (Oct 22, 2009)

download fsecure to protect your mobile with viruses:
for those who keep downloading lot of apps, use sharing via bluetooth or connect to internet frequently from the phone here's something useful called fsecure. 

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_I4D-2UIKgXc/SnTLTvsEoII/AAAAAAAAFN8/wRVRGaT98mE/s400/Scr000121.jpg

it's an anti virus application that protects the phone from virus attacks.. which some of these symbian or windows are vulnerable too  the app is very light.. just 250 kb.. so no harm done. you can download it for free  from ovi store.. just one suggestion.. you must keep updating the software version.. automatic prompts are available when you connect to the application.

Download fsecure


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 23, 2009)

rohitsharan said:


> @drsubhadip
> have you tried senniehser headset with nokia 5800...i got demo from nokia concept store...music experience is really nice with this also i got nokia music store demo....its simple and easy to download music from nokia music store....also available lots of offers like free weekly tracks,Diwali special 100 free tracks....Birthday Specials 100 free tracks,and lots more...so join with nokia music store and enjoy the music with ur moods and interest....
> *music.nokia.co.in/
> 
> now get free senniehser headset with new nokia 5800 xpressmusic...



sorry yr..i ve already bought my 5800 on 17 th sep...
the nokia mobile is good.....


----------



## shahbose (Oct 26, 2009)

@drsubhadip
Nokia is improving the touch interface and responsiveness on n97 with latest firmware version 2.0. It's nice to see an update like kinetic scrolling. In the past, usually Nokia did a software "update" by releasing a new phone model months later and abandoning the older one.
But can this is possible on 5800 xpressmusic....???? hope so


----------



## manojsingh15966 (Oct 26, 2009)

recently i was used opera mini browser.this help me for browsing faster and smoother...you can search with google search bar...

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/images/operamini/operamini8.jpg

Download opera mini for your phone

open your windows in new tabs....its allows you to easy backwards/and forwards option with reloading entire page again...


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 26, 2009)

shahbose said:


> @drsubhadip
> Nokia is improving the touch interface and responsiveness on n97 with latest firmware version 2.0. It's nice to see an update like kinetic scrolling. In the past, usually Nokia did a software "update" by releasing a new phone model months later and abandoning the older one.
> But can this is possible on 5800 xpressmusic....???? hope so



lets hope they do it......


----------



## desuza.jony (Oct 26, 2009)

what I experienced. and I didn’t like at all, is that the application is converting every other song on my system into  Nokia Music format.



rohitsharan said:


> @drsubhadip
> have you tried senniehser headset with nokia 5800...i got demo from nokia concept store...music experience is really nice with this also i got nokia music store demo....its simple and easy to download music from nokia music store....also available lots of offers like free weekly tracks,Diwali special 100 free tracks....Birthday Specials 100 free tracks,and lots more...so join with nokia music store and enjoy the music with ur moods and interest....
> *music.nokia.co.in/
> 
> now get free senniehser headset with new nokia 5800 xpressmusic...


----------



## georgerobinson (Oct 27, 2009)

@ desuza.jony
The overall navigation inside the application is easy and quick. The transfer of songs from your Store to your mobile is a simple stuff of ‘Drag and drop’.


----------



## Tarun1188 (Oct 28, 2009)

is 5800 good for watching movies in nOisy surroundings ?? 
and does nokia mobiles vary from country to country .. i mean should i buy here itself 
or shall ring ma cousin to buy one ??
& 1 more thing  any other mobile under 15k ??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
is 5800 good for watching movies in nOisy surroundings ?? 
and does nokia mobiles vary from country to country .. i mean should i buy here itself 
or shall ring ma cousin to buy one ??
& 1 more thing  any other mobile under 15k ??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2009)

use ur 5800 with some good headphones...u can easily watch videos...its 16:9 screen is good enough for movies
I dont think hardware wise nokia mobile differ...yes, software updates depends on place to place..

Other mobile can be W705, N79, star 3g,


----------



## k4ce (Oct 28, 2009)

N97 gets system wide kinetic scrolling ... Hoping a firmware update wid k-scroll for the 5800xm is round the corner


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2009)

k4ce said:


> N97 gets system wide kinetic scrolling ... Hoping a firmware update wid k-scroll for the 5800xm is round the corner



I hope nokia do something abt kinetic scrolling and pic quality....Its enough for everyone


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2009)

Nokia 5800 has good and loud speakerphone sound. Good for watching videos.


----------



## Tarun1188 (Oct 28, 2009)

n79.. it was in ma mind.. but due to sudden fall in its price i tht it's a faulty mobile frm nokia is it ??


----------



## k4ce (Oct 28, 2009)

^ no such thing ... prices are governed by market forces and also the age of the product ...so have no such worries ... go for it if u like it


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2009)

purchased 5800XM today. 

What the hell is that USB cable. My ***** is longer than that cable 

anyways, enjoying the learning experince. 

5800XM + Sennhiser CX-200 FTW.

Price for mobile: 13589
got sennhieser headphones for free.

btw, am getting too much bass with all equalizers. can you guys suggest an app that has clean sound?


----------



## sdmaverick (Oct 29, 2009)

@desibond

congrats on the purchase bro...u can always change the sound profiles from your music player in case of too much bass...or try out lonelycatgames "Jukebox"

cheers!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

^^Thanks a lot for the suggestion. CX-200 is bass heavy earphones and as a result am getting more than required bass 

let me try it out.


----------



## k4ce (Oct 31, 2009)

Heys guys, i got sick and tired of waiting for nokia to give us a firmware update with a useable homescreen so went out and found this ... Its the Orange homescreen theme for 5800 ... awesome ... very functional , smooth and extremely practical ...

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/5263/scr000034f.jpg

Been using it for 2 days now and just brilliant ... Only issue is that the caller image is missing during the call ... not such a big deal for me ... 

The second cool feature that i managed to get was to have a alphanumeric keypad in portrait mode and a full qwerty in the landscape ... Found an app call "DayHand input" by Mr.Milk ... Good keyboard alternatives .. Screenshots posted below .

*img249.imageshack.us/img249/5122/installshots0.png

Both these would need a h@cked 5800xm ... This is for the info of all those 5800xm users who dont visit ipmart and places like that ...


----------



## sughreev (Nov 2, 2009)

i was facing lots of issues when i was first time seen the nokia music store client in my pc but noe i have found a solution for new guy's in nokia music store....

see how to use nokia music store demo
[youtube]eY1adCGRzS8[/youtube]


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2009)

everytime I try to login to music store, i get error that services are not available.


----------



## sughreev (Nov 2, 2009)

@desibond.. how are you accessing it?.. thru pc or mobile.. what?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> purchased 5800XM today.
> 
> What the hell is that USB cable. My ***** is longer than that cable
> 
> ...


Anna Same pinch again.Previously with E6 and now 5800.
BTW did u sell ur E6.
The Usb cable bundled with my phone was reasonably long,don't know about the new ones though.
@Desibond
Anna Check ur pm


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2009)

am able to login to nokia music store. now am happy user of nokia music store. albums that I couldn't find in PlanetM and music world are available here.

@sriharsha, i still have my E6 and will keep it as a backup mobile.


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 2, 2009)

@desibond
i purchased recently nokia 5130 and got some music voucher...how do i used these pins to download songs...any idea.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2009)

@pawankhanna. 

1) Download Nokia Music application from here: *nds1.nokia.com/files/support/nseries/phones/software/SetupNokiaMusic.exe
2) Install the software and create nokia music account
3) Open Nokia Music application
4) Login to store
5) Click on Redeem PIN in left pane
6) enter the pin and your account shows balance as the number of songs you are getting for free.


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2009)

There's one application - Handy Taskman. Very useful.


----------



## desuza.jony (Nov 3, 2009)

@desibond
i have 5800xm purchase 5 months before and i don't have pin for download tracks, how do i got this pin pls suggest...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2009)

you should've received it in the 5800XM package. or you the offer was not given at that time.


----------



## desuza.jony (Nov 3, 2009)

ohh its too sad..


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 3, 2009)

@ desibond
Thanks bro,now i downloaded music store pc client and download few songs...


----------



## k4ce (Nov 4, 2009)

hey , anybody on v31 ? A friend of mine got an update t v31.0.101 from nokia care ... its really smooth and much faster than my v30 ... but i'm unable to update it via OTA ... Do u think NSU will work ? or do i have to go to nokia care itself ... dont have the time right now ...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2009)

will we lose any data if we do firmware upgrade? 

btw, just finished watching Heroes latest episode and damn it, the video quality is superb.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 4, 2009)

desiibond said:


> will we lose any data if we do firmware upgrade?
> 
> btw, just finished watching Heroes latest episode and damn it, the video quality is superb.



is there any way to add xvid support to this phone????


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2009)

need to wait for divx mobile software for symbian S90


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 4, 2009)

but how much more?
only smartmovie plays the avi files but there is reported lag btw av sync!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2009)

mp4 is good enough just the thing is all downloaded movies r in avi....else not a big problem i guss


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 4, 2009)

ya afterall it takes some time in converting those dvd rips!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2009)

core player was very good...donno when they will release for 5800...how abt an additional support for mkv too8)


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 5, 2009)

ya support for mkv format is good....!!!!! 

core player for s60v5 is everybody waiting for


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 6, 2009)

@desi bond
how to know which songs are free on weekly songs...and how to check for nokia music updates


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2009)

all the songs in the store are free.


----------



## pawankhanna (Nov 6, 2009)

there is 100 songs free with the help of music voucher...and then all songs are paid but there is some free weekly songs available ...but i can't able to find them


----------



## desuza.jony (Nov 11, 2009)

i am on nokia music store and when i downloaded songs for tum mile movies and now i get couple tickets for this movies its really interesting to see movies free of cost.

so download songs and win movie ticket
www.music.nokia.co.in


----------



## Kaushik (Nov 11, 2009)

Right now Alpha mumbai is selling this for 14.5k. The Sennheiser headphone (worth 2.2k) comes free with it. No TV out though. Bought one today.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 11, 2009)

congrats man, enjoy this little piece of beauty


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmm, any interface changes in v31?


----------



## k4ce (Nov 12, 2009)

^ no interface changes in v31.0.100 .. just the usual rant ... faster and better battery life ...


----------



## Kaushik (Nov 13, 2009)

People, kinetic scrolling is coming on V40. The contacts bar is gonna stay though 

*translate.google.com/translate?hl=...sic-une-v-40-x-xxx-dotee-du-scroll-cinetique/


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2009)

whats bad abt contact bar...u can replace it by shortcut bar or u can remove it alltogather...

Kinetic scrolling and new home screen is what we need


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2009)

Waiting for v40. I'll upgrade straightaway to it.


----------



## Kaushik (Nov 14, 2009)

@ico
Don't update straight away.
Wait for HelloOX to catch up.


----------



## k4ce (Nov 14, 2009)

^ have been waiting and waitin for kinetic scrolling ... my HTC Hero is coming by december end ... hope nokia deliver the firmware before tat so i use kinetic scroolling fr atleast a lilwhile


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

more than kinetic scrolling, i need a fully customizable widget based home screen


----------



## k4ce (Nov 14, 2009)

^ u are askin for too much ... widgets are n97 n mini property only ... no chance on seein em 5800 ...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

^^atleast a better home screen. right now, it's underutilized.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2009)

yup leave widgets...at least they can provide a new homescreen with more shortcuts..


----------



## k4ce (Nov 15, 2009)

^ thats true .... 3.2' of screen real estate wasted with 4 icons ... a scrolling contact bar and atleast 5 shortcuts ... but are we asking for too much ... lets see ... we'll soon find out .... 

one theory i read at a blog was that this is to diff between 5530 and 5800 ... 5800 wid better hardware while the 5530 with kinetic scrolling and a practical UI ....


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2009)

S40 have a shortcut button...SE mobiles have a shortcut dedicated button...samsung have side scrolling shortcut bar...comon nokia do something

did someone found out any confirmation abt v40???


----------



## Kaushik (Nov 15, 2009)

People use SmartSettings before better homescreen comes around


----------



## k4ce (Nov 15, 2009)

^ nobody's got a confirmation ... 5800 users in hope are looking everywhere .... a single blog about firmware upgrade spreads like wildfire ...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2009)

Nokia Remote Lock data protection: *desiibond.blogspot.com/2009/11/symbian-s60-protect-your-data-with.html

lock the phone, SIM and memory by sending one SMS from another phone.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2009)

Someone plzz tell me how to check the processor speed on 5800...it shows 192mhz everywhere


----------



## desiibond (Nov 20, 2009)

afaik, it's 430Mhz


----------



## REY619 (Nov 20, 2009)

Guys why not mod the homescreen yourself..? Its better than using crap third party apps.. 
Modders have succeeded to port 5530, Samsumg Omnia I8910HD and SE Satio homescreens to our 5800. 

*i47.tinypic.com/oavuqb.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2009)

desiibond said:


> afaik, it's 430Mhz


but then y does it show only 192mhz....does ur phone too shows same or shows 430mhz


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 21, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Someone plzz tell me how to check the processor speed on 5800...it shows 192mhz everywhere



how do u check the speed....!


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 21, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> but then y does it show only 192mhz....does ur phone too shows same or shows 430mhz



Yes. That's a bug in apps such as X-Plore.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2009)

i checked using
1.jbtaskman
2.FExplorer Pro

both show 192MHZ


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 21, 2009)

They are not telling true speed.....! I used to check the clock of 5320 with xplore and it also showed the same....but i know its 369mhz....and now latest xplore shows correct values....so try xplore...!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> They are not telling true speed.....! I used to check the clock of 5320 with xplore and it also showed the same....but i know its 369mhz....and now latest xplore shows correct values....so try xplore...!



ok thanks


----------



## k4ce (Nov 21, 2009)

^ the speed is 369mhz ... firmware upgrade to v31 and above will bump up the proc speed to 434mhz ... dont worry wat the apps say .... s60v5 at 192mhz would be a total crawl


----------



## pillainp (Nov 28, 2009)

Just bought one today from Binary Systems Trivandrum for Rs. 13,900/-.

The N97 Mini just arrived at the store today. Would have loved to get it, but the price being quoted is Rs. 29,300/-, which is way too high for me.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2009)

welcome to da club


----------



## k4ce (Nov 30, 2009)

you guys want the latest firmware without going to the nokia showroom or waiting, just change your product code and update your 5800 ... I just got the vodafone v31 ... its brilliant ...


----------



## anuragingle (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi All,

Can anybody suggest some optimum settings for converting video for 5800?
I dont want the best quality, just a balance between size and quality
Is it possible to convert a 700 MB dvd rip to a filesize of 300-350 mb with ok to good quality? if possible what program to use and what settings?


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2009)

people, is the v31 upgrade available through the fone itself? I mean through, *#0000# and then Check for Updates? I don't seem to get it from there.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2009)

nope...v31 still not available...I checked today itself


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

anuragingle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody suggest some optimum settings for converting video for 5800?
> I dont want the best quality, just a balance between size and quality
> Is it possible to convert a 700 MB dvd rip to a filesize of 300-350 mb with ok to good quality? if possible what program to use and what settings?


*www.techiechips.com/convert-movies-and-videos-nokia-5800/


----------



## happy_b (Dec 10, 2009)

5800 VS E72....
  *tinyurl.com/yfrzhn7
  *tinyurl.com/yb5g7u6


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

^^ 5800 and E72 are totally different kind of phones. and 5800 is 10k less in price.


----------



## k4ce (Dec 11, 2009)

^^ what next ? n900 vs 1100 ??


----------



## GERMZ (Dec 11, 2009)

Apparently Nokia is having a small meetup at their Store near brigade road in Bangalore this saturday. They're going to be giving away free vouchers for the Nokia Music Store and a couple prizes. They are also inviting application developers who are the guys behind the latest apps available on S60 5th edition series.. Check it out here : Facebook – *www.facebook.com/event.php?invites&eid=196879729307,  TwitInvite - *twtvite.com/jdwdfy


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2009)

am going there this sunday. need to know many things about my 5800XM.


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Dec 11, 2009)

Its on Saturdy dude..
Meet u there... 


desiibond said:


> am going there this sunday. need to know many things about my 5800XM.


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2009)

Use your Nokia 5800 as a Webcam.

*SmartCam 1.4: **www.mediafire.com/?zhmnzmtrzoy

I used over Wifi and it worked.

*Instructions:* *nokia5800downloads.blogspot.com/2009/05/make-your-nokia-5800-act-as-webcam-with.html (Don't download SmartCam 1.3 from the link in this page as it won't work. Download SmartCam 1.4 from the link I've posted above.)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for that software....but is there any software through which I can access my desktop I mean I could control windows...I have tried soo many vpn softwares but just couldnt manage to use...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2009)

@sujoyp, check mobileways.de site. they have a remote desktop software for this phone.


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2009)

For Linux users, there is a SSH client for Nokia 5800 named Putty which you can use to control your Linux machine over SSH.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 12, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks for that software....but is there any software through which I can access my desktop I mean I could control windows...I have tried soo many vpn softwares but just couldnt manage to use...



RDM+ is a gr8 software bro... I'm using it.

_


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2009)

@desibond...nope they too have remote for mobile from PC but i want it otherway....I want to control PC from mobile

@DigitalDude...I tried RDM+ but it needs net connection to control PC...doesnt work with wifi or bluetooth


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 16, 2009)

after hard thinking i finally get my hands on 5800XM...am prety new with it so will be reading this thread and hopes it helps me in ma problem..


----------



## digital4664 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can any1 pls describe wht is kinetic scrolling?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2009)

Vensanga said:


> after hard thinking i finally get my hands on 5800XM...am prety new with it so will be reading this thread and hopes it helps me in ma problem..


 
some apps that could help you:

1) Opera 5 beta 2
2) nimbuzz (instant messaging client)
3) Gravity (twitter client)
4) Google maps (nokia maps suck on this phone)
5) LCG Jukebox (better audio quality and customizations)
6) Nokia communities social messsaging client beta
7) Quick Office (document viewer)

And btw, welcome to the club


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 17, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> @desibond...nope they too have remote for mobile from PC but i want it otherway....I want to control PC from mobile
> 
> @DigitalDude...I tried RDM+ but it needs net connection to control PC...doesnt work with wifi or bluetooth



then you should probably try VNC+ and use a VNC server in the PC. access it via local ip?

will try this also and see 


_


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2009)

ok will try definitely...thanks


----------



## fabler (Dec 17, 2009)

digital4664 said:


> Can any1 pls describe wht is kinetic scrolling?



check this out.. 

*www.cnet.com.au/nokia-n97-firmware-2-0-kinetic-scrolling-339298390.htm


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2009)

^^spot on. effect of kinetic scrollin in contacts is just amazing.


----------



## k4ce (Dec 19, 2009)

digital4664 said:


> Can any1 pls describe wht is kinetic scrolling?



just download Nokia Photo Browser on your fone and try it ... the fluidity and ease with which u can scroll and flick is kinetic scrolling .. we 5800 users have long been waiting for system wide kinetic scrolling where u can scroll and flick thru menus jus like browsing photos in the Photo Browser.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 19, 2009)

@k4ce thanks mate for the udpate. downloading it now


----------



## k4ce (Dec 20, 2009)

^ u might also want to install python and try XpressEXIF ... similar app but really cool


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 20, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> ok will try definitely...thanks



ok I tried VNC+ and accessed pc via local ip and its working fine 8)

next will be trying SymRDP 

_


----------



## desiibond (Dec 20, 2009)

k4ce said:


> ^ u might also want to install python and try XpressEXIF ... similar app but really cool


 
tried NOkia Photo Browser. But it's a bit slow 

trying XpressEXIF now


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2009)

DigitalDude said:


> ok I tried VNC+ and accessed pc via local ip and its working fine 8)
> 
> next will be trying SymRDP
> 
> _



Its working for u ...I will try once more....what u can do with that...copy files??
and do we have to make a shared folder to share data
Thanks


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 20, 2009)

desiibond said:


> some apps that could help you:
> 
> 1) Opera 5 beta 2
> 2) nimbuzz (instant messaging client)
> ...


thnks alot...am rely impressed with the features of this phone and the sound quality..am paying gr8 attention to your conversations so i can use my phone as what it is and what it can do....thnks guys will surely visit this thread more often even if i dont post a rely or a new thread..


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 21, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Its working for u ...I will try once more....what u can do with that...copy files??
> and do we have to make a shared folder to share data
> Thanks



I used TightVNC to start a VNC server in the PC.. then access it via local ip of the pc through VNC+ app in mobile.
you can do anything man. just like accessing your PC directly.. ofcourse with the limitations of the small screen 

I also tried TSMobiles app to connect via RDP of windows but it didnt work out  so will be trying SymRDP in a few days. for connecting via RDP you don't need to install any separate software like a VNC server in the PC.

_


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 5, 2010)

this project of "accessing pc via phone has" has reached which stage????


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> this project of "accessing pc via phone has" has reached which stage????



i tried symrdp...but unsuccessful....donno much networking....will try again

Symrdp can do the work ...but cant configure it properly


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 6, 2010)

i am triying to do the same thing on s60v3
i used tightvnc and vnc+ and was successful with them but they need internet connection and i want it over bluetooth


----------



## fabler (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> i am triying to do the same thing on s60v3
> i used tightvnc and vnc+ and was successful with them but they need internet connection and i want it over bluetooth



Guys.. I just want to know why you wanna do VNC? what is the exact need ?


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 6, 2010)

just like that......!!!!!


----------



## fabler (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> just like that......!!!!!



but why are you wasting time doing that?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok I can say that I want to do that for fun...U never know when it can be useful

like SE Aino can access ps3 hdd I want to access My computers hdd...

We have to use wifi coz bluetooth is very slow....I was able to use a java software with bluetooth and could take my desktops remote access...but that was painfully slow


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 7, 2010)

there is a software SysNAS , that might do the work . not sure though .


----------



## fabler (Jan 7, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Ok I can say that I want to do that for fun...U never know when it can be useful
> 
> like SE Aino can access ps3 hdd I want to access My computers hdd...
> 
> We have to use wifi coz bluetooth is very slow....I was able to use a java software with bluetooth and could take my desktops remote access...but that was painfully slow



hehee.. if it is for fun.. then its good to do that..


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 7, 2010)

well i dont have wifi enabled phone....!

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

i think wifi and symrdp can do the job!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2010)

yup wifi and symrdp can do the job...but it need bit of networking knowledge...if some techie could help/try


----------



## MasterMinds (Jan 7, 2010)

which software u used to do the same over bluetooth


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2010)

gimme sometime for that....i tried lot of them...have to search again in my comp


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jan 7, 2010)

How can we wigdetize home screen,
N97 has widgets n it has similar hardware so cantit be done 
If any theme to do that, pl give link if possible


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2010)

*www.ipmart-forum.com/showthread.php?t=437255

looks good


----------



## Vensanga (Jan 9, 2010)

i am getting the Sennheineiser Head Max PMX 60 free with my phone..if i use it in my computer will ther be any defect to the head phone??


----------



## aytus (Jan 12, 2010)

yes you can use that without any problums, only your mic wont work, cos thr, is no mic with this. btw guys i also bought this phone , got sennenhiser headphones too. price: 13500 including tax.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2010)

hey such a big news and we r soo late here

Nokia 5800 got new firmware v40 with kinetic scrolling and new home-screen


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 13, 2010)

so far new improvements i found are :

KINETIC SCROLLING
new transition effect in main homescreen<=>new menu
USEFUL HOMESCREEN
rotate phone to change keypad to full screen QWERTY .


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2010)

hey plzz tell me do i have to do a reset/format after updating...I think the old softwares wont work now coz of certificate issue......soo what to do with them....do I have to restore the data after updating or the update wont harm my data at all


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2010)

sigh, Nokia Software Updater doesn't support Windows 7.  And the update is not available for me over the air.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> hey plzz tell me do i have to do a reset/format after updating...I think the old softwares wont work now coz of certificate issue......soo what to do with them....do I have to restore the data after updating or the update wont harm my data at all


 
though I took a backup before upgrading, no data was lost and all the apps are working fine.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 14, 2010)

i think hes referring to hacked phone which would require to be hacked again after fw upgrade then apps will work as usual


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2010)

ah okay. yes. that is usual. but V40 is not yet hacked. so he may have to hold on to apps from Ovi Store till it is hacked.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 14, 2010)

ico said:


> sigh, Nokia Software Updater doesn't support Windows 7.  And the update is not available for me over the air.



use ovi suite bro 

phew!! finally some kinetic scrolling action 

_


----------



## udaydw (Jan 14, 2010)

ico said:


> sigh, Nokia Software Updater doesn't support Windows 7.  And the update is not available for me over the air.


New Nokia Software Updater V2.4.3 is available which is Win 7 compatible.
Unfortunately for my RM-356, the update is still not available. Have to change my product code to test this new firmware?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 14, 2010)

^^^
mine is also same product code. I updated via Ovi suite. but it's not available via FOTA yet.


_


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2010)

hey I updated my 5800 but I was shocked to see that I can not uninstall the softwares which I installed before updating...what to do now....I will wait for v40 hack and then format/reset it..am I right

BTW kinetic scrolling is good...but the homescreen still looks bad...its not at all cool...yuk


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> use ovi suite bro


Thanx mate. 



udaydw said:


> Unfortunately for my RM-356, the update is still not available. Have to change my product code to test this new firmware?


I'm also having RM-356. Use Ovi Suite.  I'm downloading the update at the moment.


----------



## k4ce (Jan 14, 2010)

i just changed my product code from India V1 Red to APAC Red ... Used NSU ... I doubt there would be a FOTA option .. cos it was 148MB from v30 to v40 ... like the KS ... did a hard reset so fone is really fast ... only need to sign apps before installing (sic) .... ty nokia

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

oh ... ppl who are changing the product code for the update .. it would be a wise idea to change ur product code back after the upgrade


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 15, 2010)

still there is no updates available for me


----------



## Vensanga (Jan 20, 2010)

just upgrade to V40 and pretty satisfied with it..


----------



## aytus (Jan 21, 2010)

ANYONE knows how to configure the music widget on homescreen ... the v40 changelogs pictures show a very nice widget for music.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 21, 2010)

aytus said:


> ANYONE knows how to configure the music widget on homescreen ... the v40 changelogs pictures show a very nice widget for music.



just select the 'contacts bar' homescreen theme (settings > personal > home screen > home screen theme). the widget will be there as long as the music player is running.


_


----------



## Pravas (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys sorry for the intrusion...but it's really important.. i own Nokia 5230...and i have some problem with my side key lock from yesterday...i dunno sometimes for some reason the side unlock key doesn't seem to work....

Did any one faced this before....
I have hacked my phone and installed 3rd partly applications....so do you guys suspect it as a hardware problem???
Please help


----------



## desiibond (Jan 22, 2010)

Got a software update for my 5800XM.

Ovi Maps - with free navigation


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 22, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Got a software update for my 5800XM.
> 
> Ovi Maps - with free navigation



yeah it was a big announcement 

*www.engadget.com/2010/01/21/nokia-offering-free-turn-by-turn-navigation-on-smartphones-globa/


_


----------



## latino_ansari (Jan 22, 2010)

@desibond - will i have to download the latest version or the OVI maps or The one that came with 40.XX update of the phone will work for Free Navigation...


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 22, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> @desibond - will i have to download the latest version or the OVI maps or The one that came with 40.XX update of the phone will work for Free Navigation...



you will have to download the latest version. it's a 8mb download (via software update app)


_


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 23, 2010)

updated to latest versions of ovi maps . the interface is HUGELY improved . though map dont have great detail in my city , but navigation is still awesome. they now finally allows to search directly and interface + maps rendering speed is also improved .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone with product code 0575590 tried V40 update, Nokia forum says v40 is available only to the following models


0573797: APAC2 India Black
0559961: APAC2 India BLUE
0559673: APAC2 India RED
 I'm skeptical about switching to these product codes as the new models post price cut, got no tv-out and stuff,
 So.... would switching product code to those and updating, disable any options in my phone like Tv out ....etc.....????


----------



## hluachawngthu (Feb 12, 2010)

I have successfully updated mine to v40.0.005 of 29.12.2009. The features are almost the same but Ovi Contacts, Maps etc are very nice. Can anyone tell me that is it possible to read MS Documents in it?


----------



## aytus (Feb 15, 2010)

how do i check if my phone has tv out or not? i.e.* without the cable*.. i recently bought mine. .. and it has got all the options in it.. and there is no sticker on the box or on the guide or anywhere else saying that this model dose not have tvout


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 15, 2010)

plug any headphones(3.5mm) not those bundled with the phone, and see the options that would come up on the screen, if there is an option for tv out in the list then ur phone has tv out functionality otherwise not.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 18, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Has anyone with product code 0575590 tried V40 update, Nokia forum says v40 is available only to the following models
> 
> 
> 0573797: APAC2 India Black
> ...



I have the same product code and since the update wasnt available , i switched to 0559476 which is APAC1 Red ... It does have the TV Out support .. I verified ... So go for it ... if i am not wrong all the APAC1 , EURO1 etc are for the TV out models etc ... APAC2 etc are for the newer variant and hence updating to that would make you lose ur tv out functionality (unless u change ur product code again and flash it)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Has anyone with product code 0575590 tried V40 update, Nokia forum says v40 is available only to the following models
> 
> 
> 0573797: APAC2 India Black
> ...



I have the phone with same product code 0575590. when i connect my phone and start the nokia software updater, it says latest update available is 30.0.11. how do i update to V40 ? Please help me

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




k4ce said:


> I have the same product code and since the update wasnt available , i switched to 0559476 which is APAC1 Red ... It does have the TV Out support .. I verified ... So go for it ... if i am not wrong all the APAC1 , EURO1 etc are for the TV out models etc ... APAC2 etc are for the newer variant and hence updating to that would make you lose ur tv out functionality (unless u change ur product code again and flash it)



How did you do it ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 19, 2010)

k4ce said:


> I have the same product code and since the update wasnt available , i switched to 0559476 which is APAC1 Red ... It does have the TV Out support .. I verified ... So go for it ... if i am not wrong all the APAC1 , EURO1 etc are for the TV out models etc ... APAC2 etc are for the newer variant and hence updating to that would make you lose ur tv out functionality (unless u change ur product code again and flash it)


I upgraded mine using _*0559673: APAC2 India RED*_ .Now I understand why my phone is restarting every now and then. Should switch back to some other 
APAC Product code and update again I guess .

But the whole bunch of changes are quite handy,like syncing contacts,todo & notes via Ovi online and a 10GB space to backup your stuff online from mobile itself via Wifi/Gprs.Touch response is super fast when compared to V20. Also the ability to sync your custom landmarks from mobile maps with ovi maps online is a nice feature,now I can just login to ovi maps on pc and see my custom landmarks without finding and marking them again. The whole Nokia+Ovi integration is superb 

*@pulsarswift*
You have to change your phone's product code using flashing softwares like JAF or Nemesis. I prefer nemesis since it is less complicated. 
Click _*here *_for a tutorial on how to change your phone's Product code. Hope that helps 
Make sure that you select any *APAC code* not *APAC2*

*@hluachawngthu*
You have to install quick office for reading/editing MS docs and spreadsheets


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> *@pulsarswift*
> You have to change your phone's product code using flashing softwares like JAF or Nemesis. I prefer nemesis since it is less complicated.
> Click _*here *_for a tutorial on how to change your phone's Product code. Hope that helps
> Make sure that you select any *APAC code* not *APAC2*



From the tutorial its also says 

_" Changing the product code will void the warranty of your mobile and if something goes wrong you will brick your Mobile. The article is written just for information purpose and we at TechHail will not be responsible if you damaged your mobile. So use it at your own risk."

I called NOKIA CARE and asked them why the lastest V40 is not available for my phone ? They asked me to go the nearest care center. 

I went there and just came back, they upgraded my firmware to V40 free of cost.

Interface is now better for the homescreen and tried OVI Maps. It only works when you are driving. Have to check the voice guidance. Will check it out soon. 
_


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> From the tutorial its also says
> 
> _" Changing the product code will void the warranty of your mobile and if something goes wrong you will brick your Mobile. The article is written just for information purpose and we at TechHail will not be responsible if you damaged your mobile. So use it at your own risk."_


_
Ofcourse any hack to any device voids warranty, but that doesn't stop us from hacking it right 
_


> I called NOKIA CARE and asked them why the lastest V40 is not available for my phone ? They asked me to go the nearest care center.
> 
> I went there and just came back, they upgraded my firmware to V40 free of cost_Interface is now better for the homescreen and tried OVI Maps. It  only works when you are driving. Have to check the voice guidance. Will  check it out soon.
> _


Thats some good news. But is v40 available for your product code??NSU says otherwise check this out
*img691.imageshack.us/img691/1841/capturehra.jpg
anyways let me check that out from nokia care here and If available  I'll get mine updated


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> _
> Ofcourse any hack to any device voids warranty, but that doesn't stop us from hacking it right
> _Thats some good news. But is v40 available for your product code??NSU says otherwise check this out
> *img691.imageshack.us/img691/1841/capturehra.jpg
> anyways let me check that out from nokia care here and If available  I'll get mine updated



V40 was not available for my phone, thats why i called nokia care and they re-directed me to the nearest care center and they installed V40 for me free of cost


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> V40 was not available for my phone, thats why i called nokia care and they re-directed me to the nearest care center and they installed V40 for me free of cost


That is what I'm asking buddy I guess Nokia care did the same,changed the product code and might have updated your phone to V40. 
If not then they might be having v40 for old phones,but not released it yet!!!!!
Can you please post your product code now after update. you can use nemesis to check the product code I guess.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

i dont have nemesis suite bro. I have to install it ? If so I will do it later today


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 20, 2010)

*@k4ce
*Bro are you sure about the TV-out option not available with APAC2 firmwares. Coz I've flashed mine with a APAC2 firmware,but still I'm getting TV-out when the cable is connected
*@Pulsar_swift*
Any updates on your product code??


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 20, 2010)

k4ce said:


> I have the same product code and since the update wasnt available , i switched to 0559476 which is APAC1 Red ... It does have the TV Out support .. I verified ... So go for it ... if i am not wrong all the APAC1 , EURO1 etc are for the TV out models etc ... APAC2 etc are for the newer variant and hence updating to that would make you lose ur tv out functionality (unless u change ur product code again and flash it)




EURO1 firmware is compatible with all 5800 (as long its RM 356) , dont matter it's with TV out or not . I can confirm it . i have downloaded EURO1 Red Through Navifirm and installed it via JAF both My 5800 (with TV out) and Bro's 5800(No TV out) . No Change in TV out funtionality .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 22, 2010)

Today took my phone to nokia care and told him about my Phone's crashing problem and asked him to flash mine to V40 ( though mine is on V40 already,thinking they might be having APAC1 firmware). He installed v40 on my phone and crashing problem was not solved, so I connected my phone with nemesis and checked product code and was surprised to see that they changed my product code to 0559673, which was stock 0575590 when I gave it to him . I think my last resort to fix this problem is to wait patiently for V40 to be available for the old product codes. ​Is anyone facing this random crashing problem??


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 23, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> _
> Ofcourse any hack to any device voids warranty, but that doesn't stop us from hacking it right
> _Thats some good news. But is v40 available for your product code??NSU says otherwise check this out
> *img691.imageshack.us/img691/1841/capturehra.jpg
> anyways let me check that out from nokia care here and If available  I'll get mine updated



I have changed the product code, upgrade the firmware and changed back the product code..v40 works cool..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2010)

I am soo happy with the battery performance of 5800.

it works for
5 hrs of talking
2.5 hrs of music through loudspeaker
4 hrs through headphone
1 hr gaming
5-6 snaps 
10 mins video recording
50 odd sms 
and bit of video watching

All that in a single charge...what more we can expect
its just superb


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 26, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I am soo happy with the battery performance of 5800.
> 
> it works for
> 5 hrs of talking
> ...



wow amazing...i never calculated the battery usage..but nokia 5800 is cool


----------



## k4ce (Feb 27, 2010)

@ sriharsha_madineni

i thought so cos if you see the dates for these product codes, they are around the time when the newer 5800 started selling .. thats why i stuck to a initial release product code like APAC1 ... It has been working safe and really well for me .. Currently using it with Xploit Machine CFW v3 ... really neat ... 

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Today took my phone to nokia care and told him about my Phone's crashing problem and asked him to flash mine to V40 ( though mine is on V40 already,thinking they might be having APAC1 firmware). He installed v40 on my phone and crashing problem was not solved, so I connected my phone with nemesis and checked product code and was surprised to see that they changed my product code to 0559673, which was stock 0575590 when I gave it to him . I think my last resort to fix this problem is to wait patiently for V40 to be available for the old product codes. ​Is anyone facing this random crashing problem??



Are you sure your crashing problem is because of your firmware ? I have changed Product Codes and flashed quite a few times .... didnt encounter any issues .. and i dont think v40 would ever be available for the older product codes ... if you go to nokia care, they'll probably just change ur product code and flash ...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 27, 2010)

k4ce said:


> @ sriharsha_madineni
> 
> i thought so cos if you see the dates for these product codes, they are around the time when the newer 5800 started selling .. thats why i stuck to a initial release product code like APAC1 ... It has been working safe and really well for me .. Currently using it with Xploit Machine CFW v3 ... really neat ...
> 
> ...



Looks like hello Ox might be the reason for my phone's crash. I didn't realize this since I was restoring from back up everytime and these files are copied back into phone memory and looks like they were the reason for crsahing.
After that formatted phone completely and restored just contacts and setting and now everything seems to be ok  no crashing since two days


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 28, 2010)

k4ce said:


> if you go to nokia care, they'll probably just change ur product code and flash ...



when v20 came , i went to nokia care to upgrade  , i too was surpeised that they changed the product code . same thing happened with friends N81 also where product code were also changed after firmware upgrade .


----------



## k4ce (Feb 28, 2010)

Tamoghno said:


> when v20 came , i went to nokia care to upgrade  , i too was surpeised that they changed the product code . same thing happened with friends N81 also where product code were also changed after firmware upgrade .



thats the only way right ... cos if a Firmware isn't available for your product code on Navifirm, it basically means that the firmware doesn't exist ... btw, are you using any CFW  ? Just wanted to know which one is the best ...

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Looks like hello Ox might be the reason for my phone's crash. I didn't realize this since I was restoring from back up everytime and these files are copied back into phone memory and looks like they were the reason for crsahing.
> After that formatted phone completely and restored just contacts and setting and now everything seems to be ok  no crashing since two days



oh is it ? great that ur fone aint crashing no more ...


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2010)

desiibond said:


> purchased 5800XM today.
> 
> What the hell is that USB cable. My ***** is longer than that cable


hahaha......


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2010)

^ that hahaha...... was exactly 4 months late.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2010)

^^Fortunately I didn't start from the beginning.


----------



## Vensanga (Mar 1, 2010)

Guys am having a problem with my phone...i purchase on December and now i am *not able to send* any messages but can *receive*...all the other functions works fine except that i am not able to sent a message...i also got a message stuck on my outbox that cannot be *send,move to draft and delete*...this appears as i used* memory card* memory in my message...when i select the *Phone memory* it disappears....

Plis help guys....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

Vensanga said:


> Guys am having a problem with my phone...i purchase on December and now i am *not able to send* any messages but can *receive*...all the other functions works fine except that i am not able to sent a message...i also got a message stuck on my outbox that cannot be *send,move to draft and delete*...this appears as i used* memory card* memory in my message...when i select the *Phone memory* it disappears....
> 
> Plis help guys....



Have you checked the service center number??


----------



## Vensanga (Mar 1, 2010)

Today i went to Nokia Centre an got it fixed...but am still having the msg in the outbox that cannot be delete,move or send...i scan my memory card but no viruses..
can i use Nokia PC Suite like other Nokia Phones and from there i may be able to view my msgs that are stored and may also be able to delete them...but am not having the PC Suite...


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello people,

I need the preloaded wallpapers and pics which came with your Nokia 5800. I had to format my Memory Card to install the new Ovi maps and I really liked those wallpapers. It would be very grateful if one can ZIP those images and upload.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

@ico 
looks like zip attachments are not allowed on forum.
Pm me your mail-Id. I'll send them to you


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2010)

^ you can upload on Mediafire.  www.mediafire.com


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 2, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ you can upload on Mediafire.  www.mediafire.com


Ok there you go 
*3.ly/e1qi


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 17, 2010)

hi,
recently i bought the nokia 5800 xpress for 13.9k (including tax+insurance).

the mobile has all cool features . but still common problem.

about the ear phone(which comes with bundle). i dono why nokia is not making earphones like sony erricson. 

funny thing is when i put on ear phone i can hear music but no feel(beats). and if i press the earphone further into my ear, it gives me same solid sound like sony.

And then i got that the earphone speakers is not pointed like sony erricson, instead its just round. which always drops out from my ear.

do u guys have any solution for this..? any alternate ear phones which is pointed and gives output like sony.? (please don't suggest head phones).


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Ok there you go
> *3.ly/e1qi


Thanks a lot.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> hi,
> 
> do u guys have any solution for this..? any alternate ear phones which is pointed and gives output like sony.? (please don't suggest head phones).




I too got into same problem...I put my SE mobile headphones(the upper part) into it and the sound is amezing


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> hi,
> recently i bought the nokia 5800 xpress for 13.9k (including tax+insurance).
> 
> the mobile has all cool features . but still common problem.
> ...


Just get sony mdr 35LP rs. 900.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for u r replay guys.. replaced the upper part with SE... .

few more queries..

i am looking for these applications

1)any application to record radio for this phone.?
2)any application to access computer files or remote login through wifi..?
3)any application for doing audio/video chatting with gchat,yahoo..
4)any good GPS applications which can show my position within few meters..
  apart from nokia & google maps.

my nokia map is not pointing my position where as google maps does but with far range 100 mtrs.

and in nokia maps i am not getting satellite map, even though i connected to internet..


----------



## pritamonline (Apr 11, 2010)

Does nokia 5800 has TV out?  I saw few videos on Youtube wherein Nokia 5800 is connected to TV with a cable that comes with the Nokia 5800 Pack.


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 11, 2010)

pritamonline said:


> Does nokia 5800 has TV out?  I saw few videos on Youtube wherein Nokia 5800 is connected to TV with a cable that comes with the Nokia 5800 Pack.



Old Nokia 5800 phones does have the TV out feature..but now Nokia has reduced the price of 5800...this feature has been removed.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 12, 2010)

^^
Are you positive about the TV Out feature removal from the 5800 XM ??
If yes then can you point out some links to show the same ???


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Are you positive about the TV Out feature removal from the 5800 XM ??
> If yes then can you point out some links to show the same ???



TV out feature is removed from pieces manufactured from August 2009. I have one.


_


----------



## pritamonline (Apr 12, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Are you positive about the TV Out feature removal from the 5800 XM ??
> If yes then can you point out some links to show the same ???




Nokia 5800 xm - TV out you tube video

*www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nokia+5800+tv+india&aq=f

Click on this link, you will see many links of Nokia 5800 TV out 
*www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nokia+5800+tv+india&aq=f

I purchased Nokia 5800 xm yesterday for Rs. 13,500. 
I wish TV out feature was still available in recent manufactured nokia 5800 

The feature is removed!!! (mentioned in the box packaging itself) but it  still displays in the menu options

*awangn6600.jw.lt/photo/tvout.jpg


----------



## pritamonline (Apr 13, 2010)

*I got this from GSM Arena Forum*: *VERY USEFUL
(For those who did not get TV out cable with Nokia 5800)

Link: *www.gsmarena.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26849
*
I have bought a Nokia 5800  XM Manufactured in Nov' 09. They haven't included Any TV out cable in  the box. 

Though when ever I insert any head phone or anything into the 3.5 mm  jack it asks to identify what is the accessory (It also displays TV out  option)  

So, I scouted out for a Nokia TV out cable, But could not find. 

I have bought a STANDARD 3.5 Audio + Video to Composite cable, (The shop  keeper told that it is standard for connecting Camcoders to TV) I have  connected, and it worked  *www.gsmarena.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_razz.gif  

NOTE: If there is no picture on the TV after connecting the device,  change the RED plug to Video input, (Instead of standard colour coding)  That will work. 

Thanks 
Srik

-----

Another Post at GSM:

thank u very much for ur  post....... 
when i interchanged red and white combination tv out started working  smoothly..thank u very much... HATS OFF...


----------



## PraKs (Apr 13, 2010)

@pritamonline
Can you please post pic or URL of STANDARD 3.5 Audio + Video to Composite cable ?

Will it work on NEW 5800 ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 13, 2010)

hi............


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 13, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @pritamonline
> Can you please post pic or URL of STANDARD 3.5 Audio + Video to Composite cable ?
> 
> Will it work on NEW 5800 ?


It's the same cable that you get with portable DVD players to connect it to TV. It looks like this 
*www.autotoys.com/pics/thumbs/t_ipodvideo35cable.jpg
But I'll have to check if it works. My phone has TV-out and Tv out cable is bundled too. My friend has one post price cut, I'll check it with him and let's see if that works or not


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2010)

I tried with this cable...the icon pops up of a tv at top right corner but it dont show up anything


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 14, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I tried with this cable...the icon pops up of a tv at top right corner but it dont show up anything


Yeah that is what happened when I tried it on the new phone some months ago.
But after looking at pritam's post. I had second thoughts. Thanks for clearing them


----------



## Vensanga (Apr 14, 2010)

i have a problem with my phone...when i connect with my PC the Media transfer does not work anymore...it says MTP USB Device------- Failed...and it shows phone connected with non-compatible....


----------



## pritamonline (Apr 14, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I tried with this cable...the icon pops up of a tv at top right corner but it dont show up anything



Did you try this as written in post #712 above?
NOTE: If there is no picture on the TV after connecting the device,   change the RED plug to Video input, (Instead of standard colour coding)   That will work. 

Please try and let us know if it works!!


----------



## PraKs (Apr 14, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> It's the same cable that you get with portable DVD players to connect it to TV. It looks like this
> *www.autotoys.com/pics/thumbs/t_ipodvideo35cable.jpg
> But I'll have to check if it works. My phone has TV-out and Tv out cable is bundled too. My friend has one post price cut, I'll check it with him and let's see if that works or not



Great. Thanks for the pic.

It would be great if you can test with a 5800 post price cut. Please post once you test it.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2010)

pritamonline said:


> Did you try this as written in post #712 above?
> NOTE: If there is no picture on the TV after connecting the device,   change the RED plug to Video input, (Instead of standard colour coding)   That will work.
> 
> Please try and let us know if it works!!



I checked it ...I can hear the sound from the tv speakers but no video....any other suggessions


----------



## pritamonline (Apr 16, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I checked it ...I can hear the sound from the tv speakers but no video....any other suggessions



Which cable did you use?  Try getting cable of N97 or N5800xm from your friend and try it again.

In "HowardForums" i read this message.
I tried to play a recorded widescreen video on  my 40" Samsung HiDef LCD but all I got was distortion.  Yes, I change  from PAL to NTSC.  No difference.  Music out and TV-Out (not playing  vids) DOES, however, work.  Just no video.

---- EDIT 22nd June 2010 --

I had purchased NOKIA 5800 XM in April 2010.
The box had manufacturing date as Feb 2010.  
The pack did NOT had TV cable.

I had a cable with Stereo pin on one side and AV out on the other (cheap  unbranded cable bought for Rs. 30 around 10 years back which I used for  listening to walkman music on TV).

I attached stereo pin (partially) in nokia 5800 and TV out Red pin in  white slot of TV and White pin in Red slot of TV.

TV out is working with no problem.

The feature is NOT removed, TV out is working.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 16, 2010)

Cmon man stop trolling the forums with wrong info.
I have both 5800's old and new one. I even tried with the bundled Nokia tv out cable and checked it new phone. No TV out what-so-ever, you get only audio.

In which planet did you manage to get video signal out ,other than Yellow port ???

All you do is get those irrelevant info from several forums. Have you tried it yourself???? Then we'll talk.

First you spam spica thread with wrong info and now here WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2010)

^^^yes u r correct...


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 17, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Cmon man stop trolling the forums with wrong info.
> I have both 5800's old and new one. I even tried with the bundled Nokia tv out cable and checked it new phone. No TV out what-so-ever, you get only audio.
> 
> In which planet did you manage to get video signal out ,other than Yellow port ???
> ...



can you tell me one thing ?? is the tv out feature has been removed aka hardware or firmware ??

Coz I modded my 5800 with custom firmware of Philippines coz they provide more features..and earlier with apa indian version I was not able to see the tv out feature..now im..but i think it has been removed from the hardware..if not..then I will post the custom firmware tutorial..might it help..though i didnt like the tv out feature ..so never gonna try it


----------



## k4ce (Apr 17, 2010)

Lets finish this once and for all ppl ...

Nokia 5800XM manufactured in India from September 2009 do not have the TV Out Feature ... By this, I mean the hardware has been removed ... By flashing a different PC firmware, it might be possible to get the TV-Out Option as popup but there is no way you will get Video Output from it ... With a standard Nokia cable or any other ... there is no point even trying ... the only thing u will get is audio ...


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 17, 2010)

k4ce said:


> Lets finish this once and for all ppl ...
> 
> Nokia 5800XM manufactured in India from September 2009 do not have the TV Out Feature ... By this, I mean the hardware has been removed ... By flashing a different PC firmware, it might be possible to get the TV-Out Option as popup but there is no way you will get Video Output from it ... With a standard Nokia cable or any other ... there is no point even trying ... the only thing u will get is audio ...



hehe i think you're little frustrated explaining this to all again and again...so lets just finish this off...lol


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2010)

New update comming  v50



> *Yet another update for the Nokia 5800  XpessMusic is now released.* The new version  brings certain changes to the audio player and improvements to the  snapshot quality and overall operation stability. You can install the  pack over the air, directly onto your device



*www.symbian-freak.com/news/010/04/new_firmware_for_nokia_5800_now_available_as_fota_update.htm

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

here is an unofficial changelog I got from a forum

* Music player  with mini albumart view  in all songs and album sections  now like Nokia N97 music player
    * Menu has kinetic scrolling
    * Quick office integrated
    * Hide option in music player in  place of exit
    * MusicPlayer refreshing very fast
    * One  touch dialling and call settings options in dialler
    * Camera  Quality is improved
    * there is an option to uninstall quick  office from phone too
    * OviSync application added
    * Option  to enable history list  in web browser
    * Option to send webpage  via message blutooth in webbrowser


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 20, 2010)

> * Hide option in music player in place of exit


they should have done this before..



> * Camera Quality is improved



this is really needed. as i experience  a diff on mobile LCD screen before taking picture and after taking picture.


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 20, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> New update comming  v50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome news...Has anyone updated it yet ?? I am not able to update it..the latest version is still v40??


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2010)

For me its available but the size is 139mb and my crappy 512kbps will take an hour
Will try now


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 21, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> For me its available but the size is 139mb and my crappy 512kbps will take an hour
> Will try now



I have to change the product code to get it updated.. thanks for letting me know that is available for you...good to have a 2mbps connection 
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/8000/20969277.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2010)

updated over the air ~9mb size.

much needed improvements indeed. happy about the music player blings 


_


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2010)

over the air just 9 mb good...but I cant depend on gprs speed here

updated atlast....

how to hard reset the handset...and will it retain v50 or will go back to v20


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 21, 2010)

u can hard reset by *#7370# ..it will reset all the phone settings and remove the data..firmware will remain v50


----------



## hluachawngthu (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems a new version is great as you've mentioned! What are the new features of this v 50.0.005? Is it really improved the Camera quality etc etc? If so, I will go there!!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> u can hard reset by *#7370# ..it will reset all the phone settings and remove the data..firmware will remain v50




Thanks


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 21, 2010)

hluachawngthu said:


> It seems a new version is great as you've mentioned! What are the new features of this v 50.0.005? Is it really improved the Camera quality etc etc? If so, I will go there!!



you can view the change log here :

```
*neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/04/nokia-5800-gets-firmware-update-v50.html
```



sujoyp said:


> Thanks



welcome


----------



## mack1983 (Apr 21, 2010)

In jan I updated firmware to V41. Loving it..

But after update my Nokia maps were deleted i downloaded the OVI maps software but to download maps i have to connect it to a system. the main problem is i have a MTNL connection and it breaks after every 15-20 mins is there any way i can download those maps on some storage media and later transfer it to my cell. As i can use my ofc internet to download but USB ports on OFC systems are locked.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 22, 2010)

V50 rocks ... Well, as long as the 5800 does brisk business for nokia, they will continue providing us these updates ... the funny thing here is tat nobody even realized that an update was due until it leaked a few days ago on Navifarm ... 

Considering C6 has a widget based HS (although its not Nseries), i hope the next update (if any) might give us the HS we've all been waiting for  .... nothing wrong in hoping

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------




sujoyp said:


> over the air just 9 mb good...but I cant depend on gprs speed here
> 
> updated atlast....
> 
> how to hard reset the handset...and will it retain v50 or will go back to v20



To Hard reset, turn off the fone , press and hold the RED + GREEN + CAMERA key and then power on the device ... And keep holding the 4 keys (including power key) till you get the device boots up and you get the Select Country menu ...

You will retain v50

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------




neerajvohra said:


> hehe i think you're little frustrated explaining this to all again and again...so lets just finish this off...lol



Haha ... true ... more than frustration, didnt want ppl to waste their time trying it out ...

BTW, nice desktop wallpaper


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 22, 2010)

Truely...this v50 rocks this time..I like the music player a lot specially when I downloaded hq mp3 that are already tagged with art...looks so awesome with the album art in music player...plus the ks in menu and I think the phone is bit faster and stable in touch response as compared to v40...Nokia doesn't support few product codes -0575590 (my 5800xm  ) and the funnier part..i changed the product code wrongly to Chinese and when the phone booted..i saw some weird language..lol then again changed the product code and voila...back to apac India ..just loving the phone now more and more 



> @thanks k4ce


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2010)

but I think phone became slower then v40...might be more stable

Anybody tested cam quality...did it came close to n73


----------



## hluachawngthu (Apr 22, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> you can view the change log here :
> 
> ```
> *neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/04/nokia-5800-gets-firmware-update-v50.html
> ...



I visited your blog mentioned, it's very informative. I was trying to update through my PC, the size was 138.5mb it's to bulky! Surprisingly when I finished downloading such a bulk updated file, in spite of installation to the Phone, the system starts downloading again!! I was very surprised and I aborted everything. I don't know how this happened!! Please tell me did my XM v 40.0.005 has supported Quick Office lower than you? If so, where can I find it and is it free of cost or not?


----------



## krinish (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, Need help.
Within two months of buying and using Nokia 5800, the stylus doesnt fit in any more.
It has become loose. i went ahead and removed the back panel, to my disbelief I checked that the Stylus holder had broken off. 
Now when i call nokia support, they say that its not covered under warranty.I was using it for the function it was  designed to do, and what good it is when the holder cant hold stylus for two months, irrespective of how often you use it.
This is not due to manual physical damage but the flimsy holder which inst of the top quality.




Please help. Is there any help in visiting the care centre. What should I do. SOS.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 22, 2010)

^^
Any cell-phone company doesn't cover the plastic parts of the phone in the warranty...
You should think of some other alternatives....


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 22, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> but I think phone became slower then v40...might be more stable
> 
> Anybody tested cam quality...did it came close to n73



I dont think so that the phone became slower...actually its better and faster then before...I hard reset the phone after installing the firmware and its performing well.

Cant differ the camera quality as never used it before 



hluachawngthu said:


> I visited your blog mentioned, it's very informative. I was trying to update through my PC, the size was 138.5mb it's to bulky! Surprisingly when I finished downloading such a bulk updated file, in spite of installation to the Phone, the system starts downloading again!! I was very surprised and I aborted everything. I don't know how this happened!! Please tell me did my XM v 40.0.005 has supported Quick Office lower than you? If so, where can I find it and is it free of cost or not?



XM support quick office v6.+++ ...and with APAC India firmware the quick office v4.2 doesn't come pre-installed..its for selected firmwares available in few countries....so you need to purchase it...else you can google for cracked quick office which cant be discussed @digit forum.

You can try updating the firmware again or rather install the latest NSU and then try to update the firmware...I tried updating three firmwares-china apac and europe but Apac india is the best one.  There is no need to get the quick office for default as its not worth it.



krinish said:


> Hi, Need help.
> Within two months of buying and using Nokia 5800, the stylus doesnt fit in any more.
> It has become loose. i went ahead and removed the back panel, to my disbelief I checked that the Stylus holder had broken off.
> Now when i call nokia support, they say that its not covered under warranty.I was using it for the function it was  designed to do, and what good it is when the holder cant hold stylus for two months, irrespective of how often you use it.
> ...



The plastic material doesn't cover under warranty..but you can get loads of back panel for 5800 in different colors...my back cover stylus holder became loose in 15-20 days..coz i use stylus a lot while emailing browsing etc

I have a huge collection of back panels with stylish tattoos...you can get it for as low as 50-100rs.

You can also buy Black Case Commuter Otterbox for the safety :

```
*www.cleverkit.com/products/nokia-5800-black-case-commuter-otterbox.html
```


----------



## aytus (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah.. nice surprise nokia. Just upped the ante ..again.. installed the v50 . Btw beware guys .. the ota upgrade via SW update although shows the size to be around 9.8 mb .. but it took me a whole 15 or 20 minutes over my wifi connection to get it.. not like it matters much but i think either the upgrade servers were very slow or else and most likely the upgrade is a full size 140 mb upgrade even ota. so those with dial ups .. and mobile internet users might want to use some other alternate connections. also no quickoffice for me.. either. . loving the new music player. not so much so for the new browser. here,s the stunner though.. the new web browser has also implemented kinetic scrolling. works well on small sites . goes nuts on full ver. websites. also hate the fact that it goes fullscreen every now and then. overall my phone is probably slower.. hoping a hard reset will resolve this.


----------



## krinish (Apr 23, 2010)

krinish said:


> Hi, Need help.
> Within two months of buying and using Nokia 5800, the stylus doesnt fit in any more.
> It has become loose. i went ahead and removed the back panel, to my disbelief I checked that the Stylus holder had broken off.
> Now when i call nokia support, they say that its not covered under warranty.I was using it for the function it was  designed to do, and what good it is when the holder cant hold stylus for two months, irrespective of how often you use it.
> ...



Thanks Sid and Neeraj, Much appreciated for quick reply.
have to tell you that its ridiculous, that they have such a flimsy  design for it.
Neeraj, where did you buy the back panel from? please provide me with  the link or shop where I can buy it from.

I upgraded the firmware to v50, over the air  But i didnt get quick  office, any more application.
The update was only 12 Mb, should I try now through OVI suite?


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 23, 2010)

krinish said:


> Thanks Sid and Neeraj, Much appreciated for quick reply.
> have to tell you that its ridiculous, that they have such a flimsy  design for it.
> Neeraj, where did you buy the back panel from? please provide me with  the link or shop where I can buy it from.
> 
> ...



I buy it from gaffar market Delhi...You can ask for your local mobile store for the panels rather than purchasing online coz you can check the quality..probably you can find some cases @ebay

Quick office and Rihana launcher is available in selected product codes only..so there is no need to update through NSU


----------



## k4ce (Apr 25, 2010)

FYI ... Nokia n97 HS coming soon to 5800 ... Steven and Co at the Daily Mobile forum ported the homescreen ... release should be soon ... here's the video ...

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=85MgxsBmxNo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2010)

Isnt that homescreen have a lot of clutter...y dont they give a shortcut menu like s40 or a shortcut page like android...or even like satios shortcut page


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 25, 2010)

k4ce said:


> FYI ... Nokia n97 HS coming soon to 5800 ... Steven and Co at the Daily Mobile forum ported the homescreen ... release should be soon ... here's the video ...
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=85MgxsBmxNo&feature=player_embedded



I like the screen...wish it would be added to the new firmware soon


----------



## aytus (Apr 29, 2010)

I am having problems with my battrey life after the firmware upgrade .. my phone hardly lasts me one day. Can somebody please tell me how to resynchronize my battrey?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

aytus said:


> I am having problems with my battrey life after the firmware upgrade .. my phone hardly lasts me one day. Can somebody please tell me how to resynchronize my battrey?



yaah same problem with me too..previously it used to give 2-3 days now discharges in a day


----------



## aytus (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh.. is that so.? i thought it was maybe due to some problem that might have cropped during this installation / 
btw there was a procedure to resync the battery . something that involved fully charging and hard resetting or something which i forgot. so i thought maybe i,d give it a try and c if it helps.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

Please try it if u know it helps...


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know the procedure to resync the battery, but here are few tips that can save your battery :

1. Always turn off wireless scanning, Blue tooth when not in use

2. For those not using 3G, choose your network mode to “GSM” instead of “Dual mode” which will consume more battery. Settings -> Connectivity -> Network mode -> GSM

3. Less Display Light
a. Setting -> Phone -> Display -> light sensor (move the slider to the left)
b. Setting -> Phone -> Display -> Light Time-Out (lesser time to save battery but annoying if too short while you are playing games)

4. Always terminate the application properly that is not using by using Option ->Exit. 

It might be running background and consuming battery which you don’t know like nokia email etc. (Use Handy Taskman to close all application regularly or kill application that is not in use)

You can view all the tips and tricks here :

```
*neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/04/ultimate-tips-and-tricks-for-nokia-5800.html
```


----------



## k4ce (Apr 29, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Isnt that homescreen have a lot of clutter...y dont they give a shortcut menu like s40 or a shortcut page like android...or even like satios shortcut page



why dont you try the Orange HS for the 5800 ... get a CFW ... they recently managed to get the Orange HS on V50 ...

and m not having any battery life issues after upgrade ...


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 29, 2010)

k4ce said:


> why dont you try the Orange HS for the 5800 ... get a CFW ... they recently managed to get the Orange HS on V50 ...
> 
> and m not having any battery life issues after upgrade ...



Are you using CFW ?? can you post the link of CFW which you're using ??


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

@neerajvohra...thanks for the tips

@k4ce...I tried that sliding shortcut bar...but it looks ugly

I will check the battery again

anyone tried  				*SPB Software SPB Mobile Shell v.3.05.85 Beta
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/5894/mobileshell.jpg

*


----------



## k4ce (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah, i use a CFW ... presently using a CFW i made myself ... you canhead over to daily mobile forum or anywhere else and download CFWs depending on what u like and stuff ... some are light and simple ... some are really exhaustive withlots of preloaded apps ... take your pick  ...


----------



## k4ce (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah, i use a CFW ... presently using a CFW i made myself ... you canhead over to daily mobile forum or anywhere else and download CFWs depending on what u like and stuff ... some are light and simple ... some are really exhaustive withlots of preloaded apps ... take your pick  ...

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

@ sujoyp .. yes i have used it ... very promising ... but still in alpha stage .. so hogs RAM ... besides many widgets in it still dont work ... occasionally crashes and goes into an endless loading loop ... but worth a try ...


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 30, 2010)

k4ce said:


> yeah, i use a CFW ... presently using a CFW i made myself ... you canhead over to daily mobile forum or anywhere else and download CFWs depending on what u like and stuff ... some are light and simple ... some are really exhaustive withlots of preloaded apps ... take your pick  ...



Is it worth to try cfw? I don't need to hack my phone as i have the dev certificates that will work with endless firmwares  i think people only use cfw to hack phone or need pre installed mods? Is there any other advantage ?


----------



## aytus (Apr 30, 2010)

it was a nice shell  better then gdesk for sure, but not without its share of problems , most shortcuts don't work. some widgets don't work., also no way to quit out of the shell without restarting , had tried it on v40 , worth a try to get a taste of lot of home-screens, 3d home-screens and 3d scrolling effects, waiting for its somewhat final working ver, if implemented right, it will be the killer app of 5800 for sure.

Btw anyone on the procedure of re syncing battery?


----------



## unni (Apr 30, 2010)

Is there any way to terminate hung apps without rebooting the phone?


----------



## k4ce (Apr 30, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Is it worth to try cfw? I don't need to hack my phone as i have the dev certificates that will work with endless firmwares  i think people only use cfw to hack phone or need pre installed mods? Is there any other advantage ?



See I put all my favourite apps like google search and swiss manager pro etc right into my CFW ... so even if I hard reset my fone, all the things i need are already there ... all i need to do is restore my contacts ...

additionally, the mods that I apply and the theme effects ... u will have em even after hard reset ... 

so hacking is not the only reason ppl go for a CFW .. at least, these are my reasons ...


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)

unni said:


> Is there any way to terminate hung apps without rebooting the phone?


Handy Taskman.

Paid software though.


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 30, 2010)

k4ce said:


> See I put all my favourite apps like google search and swiss manager pro etc right into my CFW ... so even if I hard reset my fone, all the things i need are already there ... all i need to do is restore my contacts ...
> 
> additionally, the mods that I apply and the theme effects ... u will have em even after hard reset ...
> 
> so hacking is not the only reason ppl go for a CFW .. at least, these are my reasons ...



well said...I think I need to cook my own 5800 firmware now


----------



## PraKs (May 1, 2010)

All 5800 Users

Do you use phone's camera flash light as torch ? Which software is good for that ?

Any harm in using camera's LED light as torch for 10-15 minutes ?


----------



## neerajvohra (May 1, 2010)

there are many software's and I don't think there is any harm in using it for 10-15 mins
You can try this one..its freeware :

```
*rapidshare.com/files/382057888/PhoneTorchV2.sis
```

PS : you need to sign it first to install


----------



## k4ce (May 3, 2010)

PraKs said:


> All 5800 Users
> 
> Do you use phone's camera flash light as torch ? Which software is good for that ?
> 
> Any harm in using camera's LED light as torch for 10-15 minutes ?



You could also try Strobe Light .. Its on the Ovi Store ... The back of the fone gets awfully warn if u leave it on for that long ... but apart from that, i think it should be fine ..

word of advice ... the LED Flash wasnt designed to stay on continuously for that long ... I say use it in bursts of 2 to 3 mins each ...


----------



## PraKs (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys 
I have used Sony K750i's light for 15-20 mints, No problem from many years.

Hows 5800's light on that standard ?


----------



## neerajvohra (May 3, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Thanks guys
> I have used Sony K750i's light for 15-20 mints, No problem from many years.
> 
> Hows 5800's light on that standard ?



Why dont u buy a torch instead of using awesome nokia built camera flash for torch


----------



## PraKs (May 3, 2010)

Well this is incase of emergency  Mobile torch always comes handy


----------



## neerajvohra (May 3, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Well this is incase of emergency  Mobile torch always comes handy


So would keep it on till 15-20 mins in case of emergency ?


----------



## PraKs (May 4, 2010)

Why not  Sony K750i working from 4 years even used for 15 minutes of use everytime.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 4, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Why not  Sony K750i working from 4 years even used for 15 minutes of use everytime.



offtopic sorry : then why would you called it a emergency if you keep the phone flash on for 15-20 mins ?? :roll::roll:


----------



## hluachawngthu (May 4, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> offtopic sorry : then why would you called it a emergency if you keep the phone flash on for 15-20 mins ?? :roll::roll:



ha..ha... I think it's personal emergency! as the term itself is a 'relative term'.


----------



## PraKs (May 4, 2010)

hehe

You can call it emergency as well long term use as torch


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 4, 2010)

i have a problem with radio ...sometimes the radio channels go blank....it doesnt scan or show channels till i restart phone....is it my phone defective or firmware prob...or its there in many phone?


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2010)

no problem with radio in my phone...using for last 6 months


----------



## neerajvohra (May 5, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i have a problem with radio ...sometimes the radio channels go blank....it doesnt scan or show channels till i restart phone....is it my phone defective or firmware prob...or its there in many phone?



Have you tried hard/soft reset your phone ?? Which firmware are you using ? I never tried the radio stuff as 8gb is enough for my music collection but as sujoyp said :



sujoyp said:


> no problem with radio in my phone...using for last 6 months


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2010)

OK will try thanks


----------



## neerajvohra (May 5, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> OK will try thanks



Welcome


----------



## PraKs (May 5, 2010)

Small Q on 5800,

There is no GPRS.

Can we download full maps of all India & Use it offline just by using GPS of 5800 ?
There will be no GRPS connection at all.

If yes, Which maps works good for India - Google or Nokia ovi ?


----------



## PraKs (May 6, 2010)

Any replies ???


----------



## neerajvohra (May 6, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Small Q on 5800,
> 
> There is no GPRS.
> 
> ...



I am already using full map of India with ovi maps. You can use your offline gps with the maps already downloaded on your phone..maps are around 108mb and also download voices for drive and walk..its very easier to setup a route from my home to destination with ovi maps but i use it with gprs. You can use the ovi maps without gprs but there may be some features that you would not be able to access without gprs i.e. bump weather and lonely planet.

For google maps u need an active gprs connection.  Go for ovi maps and in the settings you will find option to start ovi maps "offline always".


----------



## PraKs (May 6, 2010)

Thank you neerajvohra  

Are you sure Google maps need GPRS ? I thought it works just on GPS.

Does 108 MB include maps of all cities ? Hows accuracy of OVI maps based on GPS only
for major cities like Delhi, Bangalore etc ?


----------



## neerajvohra (May 7, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Thank you neerajvohra
> 
> Are you sure Google maps need GPRS ? I thought it works just on GPS.
> 
> ...



Google maps are 1-2mb app. How can the apps can show you the maps without gprs ? It needs both gps and gprs.  Whereas ovimaps include maps dump that you can install ...I download maps of India of 108-110mb and haven't checked for other cities..but i'm sure they are included.  

Accuracy : I set my route from my home to the nearby choley bhature wala and it work well @Delhi.  What I like about ovimaps is the "voice of my own" while driving..How does it feel when your mobile say in your language " Mamu 200m ke baad left turn lena hai"  I have recorded voice package of my own and it works awesome with navigation


----------



## PraKs (May 7, 2010)

@neerajvohra
Great tips, Thanks a lot 

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------

Can you suggest any Symbian emulator ?

I like to test apps/games on PC before transferring to Mobile.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 8, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @neerajvohra
> Great tips, Thanks a lot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------
> ...


developer.symbian.org/wiki/index.php/Symbian_Emulator


----------



## PraKs (May 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Garbage (May 9, 2010)

How to select multiple files? I have to go to options and Mark for each file. Is there anyway I can mark multiple files at one go?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 9, 2010)

I m using tunewiki . . Nice app


----------



## neerajvohra (May 9, 2010)

Garbage said:


> How to select multiple files? I have to go to options and Mark for each file. Is there anyway I can mark multiple files at one go?



One of the biggest shortcoming of the 5800 is that it doesn’t have the “Pencil Key” anymore - the key that allows you to do multiple selection, well here is a workaround

1) Download the The Pencil application here *jbak.ru/thepencil_en.php

2) Symbian Signed it and install..

You will get your pencil key to mark several files 



phuchungbhutia said:


> I m using tunewiki . . Nice app


Tunewiki for marking files or music player ?? Its good player..but it doesn't handle big library of 1500+ songs...as it crashes most of the time


----------



## hluachawngthu (May 9, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> One of the biggest shortcoming of the 5800 is that it doesn’t have the “Pencil Key” anymore - the key that allows you to do multiple selection, well here is a workaround
> 
> 1) Download the The Pencil application here *jbak.ru/thepencil_en.php
> 
> ...



I have two problems with my XM. First, I do not know a space bar while selecting handwriting mode. Second, I installed OperaMini 5, but can not use. I am using BSNL GPRS, facing no problem with a default browser. Please tell me about my problems.


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2010)

Today I installed UCPlayer for s60v5 and I am soooo disappointed

It can definitely play all formats like avi,mkv,mp4,wmv,3gp,3gpp with codec support of mpeg4 and h.264 too

But I went down from 1500kbps video bit rate to 250kbps bit rate and the video still lags...(in avi and mkv only)

sound is fine even at 196kbps

y do they even release these video players


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 9, 2010)

hluachawngthu said:


> I have two problems with my XM. First, I do not know a space bar while selecting handwriting mode. Second, I installed OperaMini 5, but can not use. I am using BSNL GPRS, facing no problem with a default browser. Please tell me about my problems.



just draw a small horizontal line

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

i have a great problem wid my 5800xm


i used to have a problem  wid my files getting corrupted,in where im unable to read dem anywhere,not on phne or pc
i cleared it ftr service center here (but i got d phone from KSA,so had arabic stuff,dat version) ,updated my firmware,(i had d problem wen i updated it myself)

now i have those files filled in my phone memory,which i cannot remove or even read & is unable to get update downloads because of no space
how do i delete those files

another problem is that all f a sudden my message memory wont switch to memory card


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2010)

yaah some of my files too get curropt sometimes...but not that much...and they easily get deleted...
how do they fill space in ur phone memory...do u install everything on phone memory??


----------



## neerajvohra (May 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Today I installed UCPlayer for s60v5 and I am soooo disappointed
> 
> It can definitely play all formats like avi,mkv,mp4,wmv,3gp,3gpp with codec support of mpeg4 and h.264 too
> 
> ...



Its still in beta stage..and thats why its released to cleanup the bugs..I think the nokia default video player is the best ..900kbps bitrate, 198kbps sound and 640x360 is playable easily with no lags at all.



arshadmajeed said:


> just draw a small horizontal line
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...


You can visit the nokia care..might they will help you out..or else u need to flash ur phone with phoenix tools or pnht- search for google 



sujoyp said:


> yaah some of my files too get curropt sometimes...but not that much...and they easily get deleted...
> how do they fill space in ur phone memory...do u install everything on phone memory??



I never had a problem like this...though recently java games were unplayable as i updated the jre version of nokia 5800..but after re-installing everything is so fast


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2010)

these things r small glitches of smartphones...comes and goes

I encode for my mobile at 1500kbps and audio at 128kbps...and looks sharp and good..

If UCplayer cant run avi and mkv properly then its of no use


----------



## unni (May 10, 2010)

What software do you use for encoding the videos? I tried Super, but the  videos appear a little stretched, most probably because of incorrect  aspect ratio.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2010)

Get Aimersoft Video Converter Ultimate and make a userdefined profile...set video as 640*360...codec as mpeg4...bitrate as 1500kbps
and audio as mp3...128kbps...2channel

U get the best result.

remember...if u directly convert into mp4 it will convert it into 640*480 which is not compatible with our 5800


----------



## hluachawngthu (May 12, 2010)

arshadmajeed said:


> just draw a small horizontal line
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! Its working! Then how to remove or delete some handwritten text or characters without going to option menu and what about opera mini5? Please!


----------



## khmadhu (May 13, 2010)

is there any application that can record radio on XM..?

and sometimes why are my files get deleted automatically.. but space  remains same.. (occupied)!.
i even updated firmware to v50..


----------



## k4ce (May 15, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> is there any application that can record radio on XM..?
> 
> and sometimes why are my files get deleted automatically.. but space  remains same.. (occupied)!.
> i even updated firmware to v50..



i've experienced that too ... no rational explanation for it ... lost all photos i took on one particular day ... they disappeared three days after i took em ... (not corrput, jus missing) ..


----------



## neerajvohra (May 15, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> is there any application that can record radio on XM..?
> 
> and sometimes why are my files get deleted automatically.. but space  remains same.. (occupied)!.
> i even updated firmware to v50..





k4ce said:


> i've experienced that too ... no rational explanation for it ... lost all photos i took on one particular day ... they disappeared three days after i took em ... (not corrput, jus missing) ..



Whenever the files disappear and it still shows the space has been occupied..use the remove memory card option and press ok..but dont remove the memory card and go to file manager and check the files..it will be available now..This trick work for most of the 5800 phones..


----------



## eman (May 17, 2010)

Dear All ITD Members

Plz mujhye koi bata sakta hai k Nokia 5610XpressMusic Kon Se Sieres Hai?


----------



## k4ce (May 18, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Whenever the files disappear and it still shows the space has been occupied..use the remove memory card option and press ok..but dont remove the memory card and go to file manager and check the files..it will be available now..This trick work for most of the 5800 phones..




Not working  ... was worth a try though


----------



## PraKs (May 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me whats latest firmware for Nokia 5800 ?

Tried with OVI Suite & it came to v30.0.11, People say its v50 but OVI suite shows only v30. How do I get v50 ? Dont want to hack the firmware & all.

Is there any way to install Maps (India) with v30 firmware ? please guide.


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2010)

after V30 came V40 then V50....ur mobile is working on quit outdated firmware..
Go to nokia service center and upgrade it without any hassle


----------



## neerajvohra (May 25, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Can anyone tell me whats latest firmware for Nokia 5800 ?
> 
> Tried with OVI Suite & it came to v30.0.11, People say its v50 but OVI suite shows only v30. How do I get v50 ? Dont want to hack the firmware & all.
> 
> Is there any way to install Maps (India) with v30 firmware ? please guide.



Is your product code 0575590 ?? Fewer product codes are not eligible for firmware upgrade to v40 and v50 i.e. these devices will not get update from OTA or NSU. The better option is to visit nokia care center and they will update the firmware for you. It will hardly take 30 mins for the firmware update.

Else, another option is to change your product code and update the firmware of your phone yourself. You can google for more information on this but remember you will loose warranty by changing the product code and if any mistake done while changing the code, your phone can be brick.

PS: my product code is same and I am still using v50..I changed the product code of my phone and updated the v50 firmware.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2010)

@PraKs

Nokia Care will be your best bet.


----------



## PraKs (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys,

What if there is no warranty left on phone ? Will nokia care update firmware for free ? Do they install Indian OVI maps too ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2010)

No I dont think they will update for free...it will be chargeable...No they wont install OVI maps...that u can do with GPRS easily


----------



## talwar (May 26, 2010)

You can download ovi maps free from ovi store. earlier i was traveling i need a navigation device but now i have maps in my mobiles with lifetime free navigation…but I need to learn more deeply how it works…I am downloading from ovi store and define my route myself its so easy...want to set new destination on my route but i need to learn for this...
*store.ovi.com/content/33780


----------



## PraKs (May 26, 2010)

^^

Do you think 8.33 MB OVI maps will have all details & roads of India ?


Can anyone direct me to correct method of changing code ? Phone is not under warranty so no use going to nokia care. How do I change the code & what new code should i put to get latest Nokia v50 OS & India maps.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 26, 2010)

PraKs said:


> ^^
> 
> Do you think 8.33 MB OVI maps will have all details & roads of India ?
> 
> ...



I think we are not allowed to post that here..You can visit the direct links with tutorial and product code:

Tutorial

```
*neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/05/nokia-5800-help-guide-change-your.html
```

Product code :


```
*neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/05/product-codes-of-nokia-5800.html
```

Choose any of the APAC2 India Black/Blue/Red depending upon your handset.
Let me know if you need any help..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 27, 2010)

PraKs said:


> ^^
> 
> *Do you think 8.33 MB OVI maps will have all details & roads of India ?*
> 
> ...


No, that is just the application size from Ovi store, you have to download maps separately from PC using Nokia Map loader. Maps for India is around 100MB in size. Not all places are mapped in those maps, only a few metros and national highways are mapped as of now.


----------



## PraKs (May 27, 2010)

Thank you very much @neerajvohra

@sriharsha_madineni
Do you mind giving direct link of Nokia site from where I can get 100 MB file of Indian maps ? I could not get it. Once I download that map file, I guess i can dump in memory card & use it directly.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 27, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Thank you very much @neerajvohra
> 
> @sriharsha_madineni
> Do you mind giving direct link of Nokia site from where I can get 100 MB file of Indian maps ? I could not get it. Once I download that map file, I guess i can dump in memory card & use it directly.



No direct links as far as I know. You have to install nokia map loader in your pc for it.  
Though I've heard there are third party navigation apps, I never used them personally. So donno about it, but there is no other way for ovi maps. You HAVE to download through Nokia Map loader.


----------



## PraKs (May 27, 2010)

Thanks will do it from here

*www.nokia.co.in/explore-services/nokia-maps/download-maps

got OVI Suite, any idea how diff it is from PC suite ? Nokia says they are going to replace old PC Suite with new OVI.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 27, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Thanks will do it from here
> 
> *www.nokia.co.in/explore-services/nokia-maps/download-maps
> 
> got OVI Suite, any idea how diff it is from PC suite ? Nokia says they are going to replace old PC Suite with new OVI.


Most of it same, but with OVI suite they wanted to make it a one stop suite for managing phone,music,apps etc like itunes.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 28, 2010)

I've got this phone too!
I had a budget of 10K, but I had to have this beauty...... so I got it at about 13K


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

^^ Congrats


----------



## neerajvohra (May 28, 2010)

Raghav Talwar said:


> I've got this phone too!
> I had a budget of 10K, but I had to have this beauty...... so I got it at about 13K



congrats  enjoy the beauty !!


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 28, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^ Congrats





neerajvohra said:


> congrats  enjoy the beauty !!



Thanks guys!


----------



## PraKs (May 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me when is Nokia Pushing v50 for Indian phones ?

Tried with Nokia PC suite it upgrades only till v30


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 29, 2010)

Is yours from initial batch of 5800 before price cut?? I had the same issue, changed the product code and updated via OTA
The newer ones post price cut have the v50 update available via OTA.
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/2151/nokiadn.jpg

If yours is older model, then change product code to one of these 

0573797 - APAC2 INDIA BLACK
0559961 - APAC2 INDIA BLUE
0559673 - APAC2 INDIA RED

change the product code and try again 

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

If you are new to this, then follow this guide to change your product code *bit.ly/dpCcjC


----------



## neerajvohra (May 29, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Is yours from initial batch of 5800 before price cut??
> coz looks like newer ones have the v50 update available via OTA.
> *img10.imageshack.us/img10/2151/nokiadn.jpg
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## PraKs (May 30, 2010)

How reliable is NSS Software ? Any spyware installed ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2010)

^^ Its safe, provided you downloaded from a good source.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 31, 2010)

* The Nokia 5800 Xpress Music NAM finally updated to new version v50 *

*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/zyix50.png​The  Nokia 5800 Xpress Music NAM finally updated to new version v50  that  the other variants received a few weeks ago. It is a major update  and  adds some little features to the devices.

It integrates some latest version of Nokia’s various services like  OVI  Maps etc., The firmware saving some space in C: drive. There is also   the OviSync app to which lets you automate synchronization with Ovi   Contacts and Ovi Calendar.. It also brings the Kinetic scrolling   throughout the phone.Then update is currently available for the fewer product codes. The other NAM product codes are added soon..


----------



## PraKs (May 31, 2010)

@neerajvohra

Does that mean 5800 stuck with v30 will also get official update then will wait for few days & will not modify product code.


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> **neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/05/nokia-5800-xpress-music-nam-finally.html*The  Nokia 5800 Xpress Music NAM finally updated to new version v50  that  the other variants received a few weeks ago. It is a major update  and  adds some little features to the devices.
> 
> It integrates some latest version of Nokia’s various services like  OVI  Maps etc., The firmware saving some space in C: drive. There is also   the OviSync app to which lets you automate synchronization with Ovi   Contacts and Ovi Calendar.. It also brings the Kinetic scrolling   throughout the phone.Then update is currently available for the fewer product codes. The other NAM product codes are added soon..


Please mention the correct source for the info you post here. I should not see you linking to your blog about something which i found elsewhere again.

For everyone's benefit, I have edited your post to reflect the correct source.


----------



## Vensanga (Jun 2, 2010)

Any one knows how to flash the software...i once got my 5800 flash and after that i face a problem..my problem is that my phone becomes hot and afterwards eating all the battery and the phone dies...any idea???


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2010)

I did hard reset my mobile now the battery problem solved for me...before it used to drain very fast after i updated v50 on v40...


----------



## PraKs (Jun 2, 2010)

@sujoyp
how did u hard reset ? Will it delete all data on phone, SIM card & memory card ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2010)

just use *#7370#* – To HardReset phone...and yes it will delete all data from ur phone..soo make a bakup of ur files first

U can make backup in memory card itself soo that u can easily restore it back....
If u have hacked the old firmware then u have to re-hack the new one

there will be no effect on simcard and memory card....but better save all ur data in PC and format memory card too coz we install everything on memory card and it will be clutter afterwards


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 3, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Please mention the correct source for the info you post here. I should not see you linking to your blog about something which i found elsewhere again.
> 
> For everyone's benefit, I have edited your post to reflect the correct source.



I pasted my blog post here...and if someone check my post..the source is there...alright ??

and what you have edited is not the original post..you do just google and what gets on top is the original??

*www.symbiantweet.com/nokia-5800-xm-nam-firmware-updated-to-v50
*www.symbian-guru.com/welcome/2010/05/nokia-5800-xpressmusic-nam-finally-gets-v50-firmware.html

Try google reader and post it to your blog..you will get the source..and here you need to copy paste..no source gets up here.

PS : You cant add links of other sites to my posts..I edited the posts..I uploaded the images..etc..You can check if you want..Please remove the link which you have edited..I am not here to advertise my blog..this isnt the right place dude..I love digit not for advertising..so next time ask me before u edit it..or delete it but no mod rights to apply without logic.

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------




sujoyp said:


> just use *#7370#* – To HardReset phone...and yes it will delete all data from ur phone..soo make a bakup of ur files first
> 
> U can make backup in memory card itself soo that u can easily restore it back....
> If u have hacked the old firmware then u have to re-hack the new one
> ...



@sujoyg..*#7370# is Reformatting your phone and not hard reset.  

Use the following buttons to do a hard reset, GREEN/RED/CAMERA keys pressed all at once on power up. this will only work on 5800's that have firmware version 20... and up!!


----------



## kalpik (Jun 3, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> I pasted my blog post here...and if someone check my post..the source is there...alright ??


Then you should directly post the source, not a link to your blog.


neerajvohra said:


> and what you have edited is not the original post..you do just google and what gets on top is the original??


I found the one from which you *exactly* copy-pasted everything.


neerajvohra said:


> PS : You cant add links of other sites to my posts..


Oh! But I can!


neerajvohra said:


> I edited the posts..I uploaded the images..etc..You can check if you want..


Yeah, real good job done :/


neerajvohra said:


> Please remove the link which you have edited..I am not here to advertise my blog..this isnt the right place dude..I love digit not for advertising..


Well, it constitutes as advertising if you keep posting a link to your blog instead of the original source.


neerajvohra said:


> so next time ask me before u edit it..


I don't need to ask you anything, so don't be in that delusion.


neerajvohra said:


> no mod rights to apply without logic.


Please take it up with higher authorities here if you fail to find the logic in my actions.

P.S. My warning stands. No more links to your blogs unless its something original you posted.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 3, 2010)

hey neeraj you are helpful and all but don't get carried away too much man.

kalpik did the right thing here  just chill out and carry-on bro 


_


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2010)

hey whats the difference between hard reset and formatting???

I really think they r both same...its not "back to factory default" but a re- installation of OS


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 3, 2010)

> Then you should directly post the source, not a link to your blog.



No I cant... install rss posting here then !!



> I found the one from which you *exactly* copy-pasted everything.



The one you found itself copy pasted from the source I mentioned..check tht site 



> Oh! But I can!



Wht you can ?? You can do nothing except asking the admins to ban me..



> Yeah, real good job done :/


Thanks..


> Well, it constitutes as advertising if you keep posting a link to your blog instead of the original source.



If you feel tht advertising..then I wont post anything here 



> I don't need to ask you anything, so don't be in that delusion.


What delusion ?? I simply ask you to change the link that you posted..coz that is not actually the original post..lmao



> Please take it up with higher authorities here if you fail to find the logic in my actions.
> 
> P.S. My warning stands. No more links to your blogs unless its something original you posted.



Higher authorities..?? for what ?? Man there are thousands of forums available ..You wont see me here again !!
So no more advertising in your terms..and you cant give me warning dude..delete my account if you can as "Mods" !!


----------



## kalpik (Jun 3, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> No I cant... install rss posting here then !!


Not that I can, but even if i could, i wont.




neerajvohra said:


> The one you found itself copy pasted from the source I mentioned..check tht site


Yes, and they mention the source in their post. Also, they changed the language a bit. You *blindly* copy pasted!




neerajvohra said:


> Wht you can ?? You can do nothing except asking the admins to ban me..


I don't need to ask the admins to ban you. I can very well do that myself.




neerajvohra said:


> If you feel tht advertising..then I wont post anything here


Fine by me!



neerajvohra said:


> What delusion ?? I simply ask you to change the link that you posted..coz that is not actually the original post..lmao


But it was the source of your blog post.




neerajvohra said:


> Higher authorities..?? for what ?? Man there are thousands of forums available ..You wont see me here again !!


Good riddance!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 3, 2010)

^^
Don't know what's wrong with him. Looks much older to me but behaves like a kid.  Even I told him the same "mention original source " when you copy paste something.  

When you point at his copy pasting routine, he starts lolling and says I use feeds I don't copy paste. FYI feedburner feeds that you use,  they are copyrighted to respective owners.  So if you are found infringing that you might have to face some serious issues if you continue to do this. This is for your own good.  You may lol at this too.  But don't end up doing something where people lol at you. 

He didn't listen and now he had to pay for it. His blog would be down in a few days,  so it doesn't make any diff if he posts his blog links.  They will be obsolete anyways.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 3, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> hey whats the difference between hard reset and formatting???
> 
> I really think they r both same...its not "back to factory default" but a re- installation of OS



Plz stop sweet fight 

Guide me & Sujoy on this Question.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2010)

yaah back to topic plzz...U people pay soo much attention on fights that our important discussion take backstage


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 4, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> Don't know what's wrong with him. Looks much older to me but behaves like a kid.  Even I told him the same "mention original source " when you copy paste something.
> 
> When you point at his copy pasting routine, he starts lolling and says I use feeds I don't copy paste. FYI feedburner feeds that you use,  they are copyrighted to respective owners.  So if you are found infringing that you might have to face some serious issues if you continue to do this. This is for your own good.  You may lol at this too.  But don't end up doing something where people lol at you.
> ...



He he..I am still a kid..somewhere mentioned..thanks Yes I'm a kid..and love to be 

@sriharsha_madineni...really ?? I will surely wait as I told you earlier..few days  its too less dude..!! repost your post that you have posted about my blog/complaint of yours ..your previous request doesn't work earlier..hehe

Sorry to the mod..whom so ever its..but its better not to post here about my blog..  lets be chill and make others happy..not to spoil mood..


Back to TOPIC:


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 4, 2010)

To all 5800xm users....have you tried QT ?? So much power to 5800xm now..

*QT Installer 4.06.2. is the latest *all in one package* which is   required to run QT Apps on your S60 device*.* Give more power to  your 5800xm phone now.*

*download QT Installer (10 MB)*

* new version available, qt installer  4.07.0 can be downloaded here*


```
*get.qt.nokia.com/qt/symbian/4.7.0-beta1/qt_installer.sis
```
*Next step:

To get an idea of QT here are some screenshots of working applications like Ftp Server, Open Street Map, Flight Info  e.t.c. 
including fluidlauncher, a very nice  User  Interface to launch the apps:*

 *i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/QT/Scr0000011-1.jpg

*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/QT/Scr000010.jpg
*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/QT/Scr000017-1.jpg
*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/QT/Scr000034.jpg
 If you're looking for some demos..you can search google or pm me..I will give you the links.  You can view more screenshots about the application at my blog. 

*Please verify SOURCE specially for the MODS :* 


```
*neerajvohra.blogspot.com/2010/06/qt-installer-4070-beta1-for-s60-many.html
```


----------



## kalpik (Jun 4, 2010)

^^ Original source: *www.symbiantalk.net/showthread.php...06.2-for-S60-many-demos-and-examples-included
and
*www.noeman.org/gsm/s60-v5-symbian-...-4-06-2-s60-many-demos-examples-included.html

User banned.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 4, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> hey whats the difference between hard reset and formatting???
> 
> I really think they r both same...its not "back to factory default" but a re- installation of OS


Both are same I guess, hard reset and formatting does the same thing IMO > back to factory default.

Soft-reset means restaring.

Re-flashing is equivalent to Re-installation I guess.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 4, 2010)

hard reset - all settings, user/app data etc will be deleted and OS will be fresh.. sim card and memory card won't be touched. if you have contacts on the phone, those will also be gone, so a backup is a MUST.

soft reset - just settings will be set to factory default. backup is not necessary.

formatting - is nothing but formatting the memory card, recommended to be done after a hard reset, and yeah backup of the card should be taken.

re-flashing is done using external instruments.. most probably by nokia care if your phone is dead 


_


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 4, 2010)

isn't soft reset equal to reboot ???

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

What I remember is *#7380# restores settings to factory default and 
*#7370# wipes all data from phone in addition to factory default settings


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> What I remember is *#7380# restores settings to factory default and
> *#7370# wipes all data from phone in addition to factory default settings




Yaah right...I did *#7370# and everything seems to be fresh...no old data left...i think its like re-installation


----------



## PraKs (Jun 4, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> isn't soft reset equal to reboot ???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Thanks, Please confirm if this is true ?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 5, 2010)

*neerajvohra* unbanned. He has promised not to post any links to his blog anymore. Please report if he does.


----------



## unni (Jun 5, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Thanks, Please confirm if this is true ?


This is true. Doing *#7370# removes everything in your phone, your contacts, messages, apps installed in phone etc. I did this yesterday. While all apps installed in phone memory where gone, those that were installed in memory card were still working.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 5, 2010)

kalpik said:


> *neerajvohra* unbanned. He has promised not to post any links to his blog anymore. Please report if he does.



Thanks...should I also change the signature??


----------



## kalpik (Jun 5, 2010)

^^ That would be good!


----------



## PraKs (Jun 6, 2010)

Cold war 

Anyways.. Thanks Neeraj & others, I used NSS & flashed the Product code for APAC Red, Upgraded successfully to v50.

Thank you guys.

Now one more Q, used Nokia map loader, downloaded India maps as well US English & Hindi voice guidance.

When Maps icon is clicked, it gives just white screen with diff icons around. Problem is why cant I see map of India or even city & places around.

Am I missing something ? These maps needs to be installed or onces downloaded its done ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 7, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Cold war
> 
> Anyways.. Thanks Neeraj & others, I used NSS & flashed the Product code for APAC Red, Upgraded successfully to v50.
> 
> ...



Welcome my friend 

You don't need to install the maps once download from map loader..they gets installed automatically..you can update the version of nokia maps to 3.04 which was launched after v50 firmware of 5800xm and then try updating the maps to your phone.

*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/QT/Scr000067.jpg

Also, do try "MapmyIndia Sygic Mobile Maps"..its also a cool navigation application.

PS : Whenever I install a new firmware..I hard reset the phone to get the best out of it. This would be the best option.



kalpik said:


> ^^ That would be good!



Hope u like it now


----------



## PraKs (Jun 7, 2010)

Eh, I used Nokia Map loader & got v3.03 only with v50 OS

How do I get v3.04 now. 

Why do Nokia gives so much of tension in just giving maps which they make BIG advt in promotions.

I want to use maps just with GPS (NO GPRS) & heard only OVI maps will work without GPRS.

Will MapmyIndia Sygic Mobile Maps work only with GPS ?

CORRET THis one please

hard reset - all settings, user/app data etc will be deleted and OS will be fresh.. sim card and memory card won't be touched. contacts on the phone will be deleted

Shall I use *#7380# OR *#7370# ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 7, 2010)

> Why do Nokia gives so much of tension in just giving maps which they make BIG advt in promotions.



That's y I love nokia..they keep me busy !!



> I want to use maps just with GPS (NO GPRS) & heard only OVI maps will work without GPRS.


No there are other applications too !



> Will MapmyIndia Sygic Mobile Maps work only with GPS ?



Yes..its around 250mb in size..includes all the maps of india..they include the best maps of states..you should give it a try if you're looking for navigation without gprs.



> hard reset - all settings, user/app data etc will be deleted and OS will be fresh.. sim card and memory card won't be touched. contacts on the phone will be deleted
> 
> Shall I use *#7380# OR *#7370# ?



you should use *#7370# for full reset..memory card, sim card wont be touched...it will give u a fresh phone with phone memory will be formatted..backup your contacts messages.

its  *#7780# for setting reset..not *#7380#


----------



## Vensanga (Jun 8, 2010)

am still having the same problem..and here's my problem
1. I was unable to send messages with my phone so i go to Nokia Care and they said Flashing the software is required so i let them do it.
2.From that onwards i have a problem with the phone..the phones becomes warm(very warm) and eats up the battery...when i switch off the phone and remove the battery and then put it back on its works fine..but the same problem happens now and then...
3.I purchase my phone on December and am wondering can i claim for warranty of replacing the phone???
Helps guys i dont no what to do...tried all the soft reset/full reset etc..


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 8, 2010)

@neerajvohra,

what is QT Installer 4.06.2..?

i installed this 12 MB file successfully.. but after install, the application not showing up anywhere!!.?

i tried installing in both  phone mem and card.. but no luck..

what may be the problem..?

i am using  v50  firmware only.


----------



## sughreev (Jun 8, 2010)

*Ovi Mail Setup Wizard
This is one of the best mail application. Once you download, it automatically setup's your Ovi  mail account and very easy to setup.
*store.ovi.com/content/23073*


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 8, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> @neerajvohra,
> 
> what is QT Installer 4.06.2..?
> 
> ...



it is a cross-platform framework. you need to install it for using apps written in Qt to work.
like you have to install the python s60 to run s60 apps written in python.



_


----------



## k4ce (Jun 13, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Thanks, Please confirm if this is true ?



AFAIK, both the 7370 and 7380 are only soft-reset ... they just clear the data from the fone memory ...

If you want to hard reset, turn off the fone ... then press and hold the red + green + camera Key + power button ... the fone will boot ... keep holding this till the country selection comes up ... this is the method for hard reset


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 13, 2010)

^^
7370 is the code for hard reset.

the key press combo can also be done for hard reset, it is the only way to hard reset if the display conks off.


_


----------



## PraKs (Jun 13, 2010)

Can anyone suggest good apps for Unlock(iphone kind) on main screen. Using side button is bit cumbersome.

Also suggest good app to have HTC like Clock on main screen..


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 14, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Can anyone suggest good apps for Unlock(iphone kind) on main screen. Using side button is bit cumbersome.




SPP Slide unlock..more customization than iphone like look. 
*i41.tinypic.com/2005mk9.gif



PraKs said:


> Also suggest good app to have HTC like Clock on main screen..



* You have not tried SPB Software SPB Mobile Shell yet ??* check out the image..this is the best application and great in looks...
*i45.tinypic.com/sq75th.gif


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 16, 2010)

is there any appn which turns off camera red light.. while taking photos or recording video..?  also looking for  alternate camera/video capture for my 5800 xm..


----------



## PraKs (Jun 16, 2010)

@neeraj

Bro, I am looking for iPhone like Unlock App. Didnt like the look of this one. Are u aware of such app ?

I need HTC looking Clock.. See here, You can see clock & Unlock bar too

*iphoneroot.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/htc-clock-2.PNG


----------



## talwar (Jun 16, 2010)

Download World Traveler
Good application for weather forecasts & currency  rates, I recommend this app to all travelers. It saves my time and money  when I pick my friend from the airport. This app shows flight status so  I know if the plane already landed.
*store.ovi.com/content/5199


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 17, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @neeraj
> 
> Bro, I am looking for iPhone like Unlock App. Didnt like the look of this one. Are u aware of such app ?
> 
> ...



I think you have not installed the application then ?? Can you check this one out ?? Let me knw if this one works ??


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 17, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> is there any appn which turns off camera red light.. while taking photos or recording video..?  also looking for  alternate camera/video capture for my 5800 xm..



Disable camera light- Rompatcher.

This is a patch which enables or disable ur red camera light..But you need to hack your phone first..google it and you will find the apps.

---------- Post added at 03:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 AM ----------

@praks

Bro, you can also install MyPhone powered by S60 os, it turns S60 os phone into MyPhone UI. You can have a smart phone enhanced with TWO user interfaces. The best launcher ever!

*i49.tinypic.com/wu2y3p.jpg


----------



## aytus (Jun 18, 2010)

hey guys.. i need help retuning my battrey. tried hard resets, reinstalled v50. still sometimes it just dies on me with battery indicator showing full  ,, and sometimes it just dies prematurely when i know there should be enough juice to last 8 to 10 hours more.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 18, 2010)

hey can someone suggust me some method to crack memory card password for nokia 5800 , my friend seems to have forgotton his password .


----------



## PraKs (Jun 18, 2010)

@neeraj
THanks,, Have got MyPhone v2.52.. looks awesome.. But after v50 upgrade phone is become damn slow., Do you recommend to format the phone ?

Which command is safe to use ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 18, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @neeraj
> THanks,, Have got MyPhone v2.52.. looks awesome.. But after v50 upgrade phone is become damn slow., Do you recommend to format the phone ?
> 
> Which command is safe to use ?



use the following buttons to do a hard reset, GREEN/RED/CAMERA keys pressed all at once on power up..and it will do the rest for you..you should format your phone if its getting too slow. backup your contacts messages etc before resetting it.

Otherwise, try checking out the start-up applications on your phone with the help of taskman, if you're using myphone or other apps like this..initially change the default theme and then start this apps.  Check out the screenshot..using 12-15 apps and still good amount of ram to work on.



aytus said:


> hey guys.. i need help retuning my battrey. tried hard resets, reinstalled v50. still sometimes it just dies on me with battery indicator showing full  ,, and sometimes it just dies prematurely when i know there should be enough juice to last 8 to 10 hours more.



Get your battery checked @nokia care. 



max_demon said:


> hey can someone suggust me some method to crack memory card password for nokia 5800 , my friend seems to have forgotton his password .



install FExplorer (*www.gosymbian.com), find the "mmcstore" file in drive , rename it to a .txt file open it on the phone or if it cant send it to a pc the password would be in it .


----------



## pritamonline (Jun 22, 2010)

I had purchased NOKIA 5800 XM in April 2010.
The box had manufacturing date as Feb 2010.  
The pack did NOT had TV cable.

I had a cable with Stereo pin on one side and AV out on the other (cheap unbranded cable bought for Rs. 30 around 10 years back which I used for listening to walkman music on TV).

I attached stereo pin (partially) in nokia 5800 and TV out Red pin in white slot of TV and White pin in Red slot of TV.

TV out is working with no problem.

The feature is NOT removed, TV out is working.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 22, 2010)

I got my 5800 from UK. It was locked to Orange. I unlocked it here.

I want to format the phone. If I do, do I need to unlock the phone again or it will be unlocked forever?


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 22, 2010)

@pritamonline's

I also sometimes get an option for Tv out when i connect any stereo pin, but never tried that becoz my tv is too old (18 years )


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2010)

Can someone help me in hacking V50...it cant be discussed here ...
I know the steps just got confused a bit


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 23, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Can someone help me in hacking V50...it cant be discussed here ...
> I know the steps just got confused a bit



Pm me...or catch me at yahoo..neerajDOTvohraATyahooDOTcom

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------




Garbage said:


> I got my 5800 from UK. It was locked to Orange. I unlocked it here.
> 
> I want to format the phone. If I do, do I need to unlock the phone again or it will be unlocked forever?



I think format will not lock your phone again..but a firmware update can lock it..



khmadhu said:


> @pritamonline's
> 
> I also sometimes get an option for Tv out when i connect any stereo pin, but never tried that becoz my tv is too old (18 years )



oh man..livin with the latest tech phone..and 18 years old tv..can u post some pics ? My tv hardly works for 4-5 years..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2010)

^^ I have added u in yahoo


----------



## Garbage (Jun 23, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> I think format will not lock your phone again..but a firmware update can lock it..


 
I've updated my firmware twice. It didn't lock it.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 23, 2010)

@neeraj
Bro, can you suggest some full screen excellent games for 5800 ?

I really liked GT Car game which comes by default & even works without touch.

Please name such nice FULL screen games.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 24, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @neeraj
> Bro, can you suggest some full screen excellent games for 5800 ?
> 
> I really liked GT Car game which comes by default & even works without touch.
> ...



There are many games that can be played with accelerometer..You can try polarbit games, Moolan, resco bubbles, Labyrinth Touch, Toonwarz, Frozen Bubble Twisted.....

Like GT care game-go for Polarbit Raging Thunder much better graphics and works without touch..you can probably search google for more accelerometer car racing games for nokia 5800xm..

For games that are not working full screen..You have to edit the MF (manifest) file in the jar (using winrar to open) and add all of the below (just use Copy/paste). So game will know it has to work in landscape mode from the beginning..Enjoy playing full screen games now. 

Nokia-MIDlet-Category: Game
Nokia-MIDlet-App-Orientation: landscape
Nokia-MIDlet-On-Screen-Keypad: no
Nokia-MIDlet-No-Exit: true

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------




sujoyp said:


> ^^ I have added u in yahoo



Thanks..Have you tried the tutorials that we discussed ?? you able to hack it now ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2010)

^^ I searched ur blog but couldnt find the tutorial...can u PM me that link


----------



## k4ce (Jun 24, 2010)

all u guys luking to h@ck, just download a CFW and flash your fone with it ... head over to daily mobile forum to get the best CFW ...


----------



## PraKs (Jun 24, 2010)

@neeraj
Awesome bro.. Why dont Nokia hire you 

Do share more games like Polarbit Raging Thunder,I will try to get *ahem* versions. PM me if you know where to get it.. lets not discuss here.

One more info - Is there any way or any mp3/wav file player using which I can slow down the play speed ?  have few wav files in speech (not song), I need to play it at slow speed. any idea which player can do that ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2010)

wow this polarbit raging thunder look great


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 25, 2010)

k4ce said:


> all u guys luking to h@ck, just download a CFW and flash your fone with it ... head over to daily mobile forum to get the best CFW ...



If you're looking for cfw..then go for XTE Blaze Ultimate II, its stable and lots of features than other cfw's.



PraKs said:


> @neeraj
> Awesome bro.. Why dont Nokia hire you
> 
> Do share more games like Polarbit Raging Thunder,I will try to get *ahem* versions. PM me if you know where to get it.. lets not discuss here.
> ...



I will be the first to release the hacking stuff for firmwares..that's why they wont..lol

I haven't tried any other players except tunewiki as its the best music player till now. I will try to find out that can play songs in slow speed.

Just asking : why you need that ?



sujoyp said:


> wow this polarbit raging thunder look great



You should try other polarbit games too..Raging Thunder and toonwarz are my fav.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 25, 2010)

@neeraj
I have few wav files (speech) where English is spoken very very fast. Unable to understand few things, so need a player which can slow down speed of speech

something like 1x, 2x etc.. Were you able to find one ?


----------



## hluachawngthu (Jun 25, 2010)

2neeraj
I read your statement about MyPhone v2.52, may I know about it in more details. Where can I find this appn and is it support Java appns? Is it possible to uninstall the appn after sometime? etc etc. Please tell me about this application as well as its usefulness for XM. Thanks for your valuable contributions so far.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2010)

H@cked 5800...it was easy...got tutorials in dailymobile site...now installed loads of applications  and themes

Thanks Neeraj and k4ce


----------



## PraKs (Jun 30, 2010)

@neeraj, were you able to find the player to play songs at slower speed ?

Can anyone tell me simple 5800 simulator ? Need to test SIS files on PC before transferring to Mobile.. Nokia SDK is around 700 MB  Any other simulators around ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 1, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @neeraj, were you able to find the player to play songs at slower speed ?



No, all these slower speed players get hang or corrupt.



> Can anyone tell me simple 5800 simulator ? Need to test SIS files on PC before transferring to Mobile.. Nokia SDK is around 700 MB  Any other simulators around ?



I would suggest to go for Nokia SDK..rest are crap.

For all Nokia 5800 lovers : 

Have you tried "‘MyPhone Infinite"..specially for *android lovers*..which is a Google Android emulator for Symbian based phones like Nokia 5800 and N97.   Dam I wish I should purchased Spica rather than this andriod emulator..but I'm still in love with Nokia 5800 

Features:

    * Fully emulates Android™ UI
    * Quick launcher to S60 Nokia Samsung apps
    * Add, Rearrange & Delete every icon on the home screen for S60 5th models; Add & Delete every icons on the home screen for S60 3rd models
    * Supports touch screen
    * Key lock
    * Registration module inside: Ensure M1 owner enjoy dedicated MMMOOO Premium Service with distinguish guarantee.

Link : google it


----------



## PraKs (Jul 1, 2010)

Please give name of these players, let me test them, 

Can you suggest any other emulator apart from Nokia SDK ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 1, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Please give name of these players, let me test them,



OggPlay-alpha version it was and dont remember another player name..but they both failed..some errors while playing etc..you can give a try if you want



PraKs said:


> Can you suggest any other emulator apart from Nokia SDK ?



No and also if you are downloading SIS File from the web, they will be compiled for ARM ( real phones). This means it's *normal* that they won't work for the Emulator (WINS).  

If you are yourself generating your SIS Files be sure to compile for WINS and then It'll work.

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




sujoyp said:


> H@cked 5800...it was easy...got tutorials in dailymobile site...now installed loads of applications  and themes
> 
> Thanks Neeraj and k4ce



Good to hear that..but dont install to much apps and themes..specially 4-6mb themes with custom icons..coz it gonna corrupt the apps manager.

PS: Do you install 40-50apps manually -one by one ?? 
There is a app that can install themes,games,apps automatically, just copy paste into the E/folder and get a coffee..all the apps will be installed automatically..

```
[URL="*thinkchange.cn/bt/index/AutoInstaller"]Autoinstaller[/URL]
```
 Its a freeware 



hluachawngthu said:


> 2neeraj
> I read your statement about MyPhone v2.52, may I know about it in more details. Where can I find this appn and is it support Java appns? Is it possible to uninstall the appn after sometime? etc etc. Please tell me about this application as well as its usefulness for XM. Thanks for your valuable contributions so far.



Sorry for the late reply..just saw your post..you can find the apps by google and it changes the looks of your phone like iphone, you can add your own icons for java games/apps etc. 
Yes, you can uninstall it whenever you want.  If you're getting bored with the same looks..there are many more customized set of apps that can change the complete icons,homescreens etc. 

Let me know if anything else I can help you with.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2010)

Yaah the autoinstaller is good...thanks

I install 6-7 themes and 10-15 applications and games..not much..they complete my all requirements

But yaah themes r like 6-7 mb and have custom iconset...they look cool
I agree some of them crashes and sometimes dont work...I am using fibre theme


----------



## PraKs (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks neeraj..

As of now have around 100 SIS files, so thought of testing them on PC, if they are good then only transfer to mobile, it wont be good to transfer 100 files, install each one & test right..

So was looking for SIS file emulator..

@sujoyp
Just try MyPhone theme, Its just awesome & look of iPhone.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2010)

yes it looks cool but I dont like hundreds of icons on my screen...I like it empty...I just have basic shortcut bar on my screen


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 2, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Thanks neeraj..
> 
> As of now have around 100 SIS files, so thought of testing them on PC, if they are good then only transfer to mobile, it wont be good to transfer 100 files, install each one & test right..
> 
> So was looking for SIS file emulator..



Alright...wont there be difference while testing it actually on the phone rather than with emulator ??

If you think the other way..install auto-installer and it will automatically install 100 apps for you..no need to keep installing apps 1-1..test it

For uninstalling part..install batch-uninstall..uninstall apps at once..mark the apps that you think not worth it and it will uninstall it.  no need to keep uninstalling apps 1-1.

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

Guys...I need your help...I am looking for a screenguard that I can buy online..I used to buy it from gaffar market for around 200-300rs best quality..but I'm dam sick these days ....and I need to change the screenguard ASAP.  Please if someone has tried it personally ..post it !!


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 2, 2010)

Guys...I need your help...I am looking for a screenguard that I can buy online..I used to buy it from gaffar market for around 200-300rs best quality..but I'm dam sick these days ....and I need to change the screenguard ASAP.  Please if someone has tried it personally ..post it !!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2010)

Cool soo we have auto installer and batch uninstaller too


----------



## PraKs (Jul 3, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Guys...I need your help...I am looking for a screenguard that I can buy online..I used to buy it from gaffar market for around 200-300rs best quality..but I'm dam sick these days ....and I need to change the screenguard ASAP.  Please if someone has tried it personally ..post it !!



@Neeraj

Bro, you have solved each & every question on 5800.. This help is specially for u 

I searched for 30 minutes for you & found one of my very old deal at Ebay... Using this screenguard on 5800 from 4 months, works like charm.. very good quality

Get 2 screenguard for just 105 Rs ( I took just for 75 Rs, eBay India: 2 X LCD Scratch Guard Screen for Nokia 5800 5230 5233 (item 250643150464 end time 01-Jul-2010 22:31:55 IST)

seems he increased the price)

Here is the deal

eBay India: 2 X LCD Scratch Guard Screen for Nokia 5800 5230 5233 (item 250659597612 end time 31-Jul-2010 22:37:16 IST)


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 3, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @Neeraj
> 
> Bro, you have solved each & every question on 5800.. This help is specially for u
> 
> I searched for 30 minutes for you & found one of my very old deal at Ebay... Using this screenguard on 5800 from 4 months, works like charm.. very good quality



Thanks a lot for helping me out so fast..I really appreciate the time you have invested in getting my query resolved...I ordered it (This email confirms that you made a PaisaPay payment to the following seller for the total amount of Rs. 105.00 using credit / debit card )and hope to receive this soon !!


----------



## PraKs (Jul 3, 2010)

Any time  Neeraj...


----------



## arupch (Jul 6, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Guys...I need your help...I am looking for a screenguard that I can buy online..I used to buy it from gaffar market for around 200-300rs best quality..but I'm dam sick these days ....and I need to change the screenguard ASAP.  Please if someone has tried it personally ..post it !!



Better use this - this full body protection including the screen. Use 15% off coupon (use google) and you can have it for Rs.280.

*www.gadgetshieldz.com/index.php?ta...ll=Y&pname=Y&pkeywords=Y&cid=0&q=5800&x=0&y=0


----------



## k4ce (Jul 31, 2010)

is this thread dead ?... luks like everybody traded their 5800 for something else


----------



## fabler (Jul 31, 2010)

I think yes.. I've planned to buy a nokia 5800 then N97 and finally ended up buying Google Nexus One..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2010)

No man everybody is content with what they have right now

I am waiting for some new android phone


----------



## fabler (Jul 31, 2010)

Right now ... samsung galaxy S and HTC wildfire are cool android phones.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2010)

this phone sucks. I feel as if nobody cares for it including nokia. No divx player. Frikkin bad support. Only thing good is listening to music and light web surfing (with frequent out of mem n random crashes).
I wont go for nokia next time.


----------



## fabler (Jul 31, 2010)

I would go for HTC wildfire rather than Nokia 5800.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2010)

fabler said:


> I would go for HTC wildfire rather than Nokia 5800.



y bro ...wildfire have nothing more then 5800...except android...even sound on 5800 is better....screen resolution is much better on 5800..wildfire is a joke


----------



## fabler (Jul 31, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> y bro ...wildfire have nothing more then 5800...except android...even sound on 5800 is better....screen resolution is much better on 5800..wildfire is a joke



yeah.. I realized after watching it's spec.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 31, 2010)

Any Free signed application which can open MS Word doc files in 5800 ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 1, 2010)

fabler said:


> I think yes.. I've planned to buy a nokia 5800 then N97 and finally ended up buying Google Nexus One..



Why you end up with google nexus one ? how much it cost and from where you purchased it...I purchased 5800, G1 and now n97..planning to get nexus one..but not able to find a trusted supplier.

Visited gaffar to purchase Nexus but there rates are so high..even they are selling iphone 4g for 55k..dam


----------



## PraKs (Aug 1, 2010)

@neeraj
Any Free signed application which can open MS Word doc files in 5800 ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 2, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @neeraj
> Any Free signed application which can open MS Word doc files in 5800 ?



sorry praks..didnt see your post..yes offcourse man..you can try the default office viewer "quick office viewer:..which is free for viewing word ppt etc..else there are freewares like djvu..etc

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------




ichi said:


> this phone sucks. I feel as if nobody cares for it including nokia. No divx player. Frikkin bad support. Only thing good is listening to music and light web surfing (with frequent out of mem n random crashes).
> I wont go for nokia next time.



don't go for Nokia ever in future dude..coz u need those stupid phones that comes like candy..haha

u can play divx files..best in sound, best support (explain what does support mean to you) light web surfing..lol..go get something else..never had mem n random crashes 

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




fabler said:


> I would go for HTC wildfire rather than Nokia 5800.



nice decision dude..you should go for htc wildfire..its much better than Nokia 5800 !!

PS: don't comment blaming me..that I suggested (wildfire) wrong stuff to you


----------



## roonie (Aug 2, 2010)

@Neeraj -I jus bought 5800 exp music a week back...Its awesome...And was lukin on your posts in this forum today and was excited abt al the stuffs ...gr8..I have been installin apps and playin arund lately in this mob and was amused with the functions of the phone and your posts were damn helpful today...
I wanna one thing ...I have lost my fav mob N72 and so got this lately,,,the one thing i forgot to put is the security pin code or any security related softs in tat so was unable  to lock it and damn worried abt the photos and otherpersonal stuffs in tat mob...
So for tat I wanna safeguard this new mob (5800)with security stuff the pin code while swtichin on the mob but am unable to do it as am not sure abt the default pin code...I switched ON the pin code, it told me to enter the default pin code within 10 tries ..i tried all the default ones for airtel 1234,123456,12345,0000 and lost 5 tries..I have another 5 tries left...is der nway to get the code without formatting the phone bec now only i have it in the stable condn wit al the required softs and i dnt want to lose any and install again...
And please tel me some security softs which can lock the phone incase of theft..


----------



## fabler (Aug 2, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Why you end up with google nexus one ? how much it cost and from where you purchased it...I purchased 5800, G1 and now n97..planning to get nexus one..but not able to find a trusted supplier.
> 
> Visited gaffar to purchase Nexus but there rates are so high..even they are selling iphone 4g for 55k..dam



One friend got for me from US. It cost me 27.5K. It's really an amazing device. 



neerajvohra said:


> nice decision dude..you should go for htc wildfire..its much better than Nokia 5800 !!
> 
> PS: don't comment blaming me..that I suggested (wildfire) wrong stuff to you



Yeah wildfire is nice decision. But its specifications are very low at price of 16K.


----------



## cosmos (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Guyz...
Im posting after such a long tym....


To tell you the truth I have the nokia 5800XM from past 6months...The phone is working fine except random crashes during web browsing...Installed Opera Mini and that problem seems to have disappeared for now...But one thing i dont lyk about this phone is the interface..Feels little lame....
Bcoz:
1. SYMBIAN OS (Checked out Android on Nexus and HTC Desire...Much much better). I'm currently on the latest V5 update but still........
2. No GIF wallpapers
3. Resistive touch

But looking at the price the phone is still good with good music playback. However i dont use it a music player as i listen my songs mostly on my ipod.

Btw, have any of u had any suggestions or review on the SPB Mobile Shell. Few days back i saw one of my friends installing the same on 5800 and it looks just like a HTC Hero interface... Eats a lot of RAM though...Handy taskman stats reported only 20mb left after the Shell software started up.


Attached below is the screenshot: 
*a.imageshack.us/img39/6471/spbsenseedittionv2.jpg

Nice interface and widgets...even a 3D widget...But pricey on RAM and this phone doesn't have too much RAM to spare!!! 
So wat do you think? 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 4, 2010)

@roonie

I don't know why this thread is not subscribed..lol 
I think you're using the first option of pin to get the phone locked..if you're using that and you don't remember the PIN..ask your operator at 121 to provide the PUK no to you..and you can change the pin from the PUK no (eight digits-its like master reset-correct me if i'm wrong)

If you're looking to lock the phone..this options comes under 5th "lock code" menu where u have reached for phone security..sorry I don't have the phone with me to provide the exact screenshot..as it's with my friend developing some CFW's testing on it!! You can lock with this option and the lock code by default is 12345.

There are many options/apps for locking the phone like phone guard etc..they keep running on background..whenever a SIM is changed..they send u a message from new Sim to your old Sim no..which will be set by you.

The other options, you can set a default code for text message *"remote phone locking* feature" available under options- security settings-phone and Sim settings if I remember.  By enabling this feature, you can set some text/numeric message like "digit" or whatever you like..if you will send a message to your own number containing words "digit" it will auto lock.

This comes handy if you lost your phone and you have an alternative phone with you..send a message to your own number with the content you saved and it will auto-lock.

This is also useful like my friend is using my phone now, just for fun, If I send a message to his number containing my password as "digit" it will be locked automatically 

@Cosmos

I am using the SPB Mobile Shell and no issues with me except opera..coz opera itself eats lots of ram..if you are looking for good interface..you should give this one a try!

There are some prebuild SPB Mobile Shell available customized by users that uses less amount of ram with more stuff ..give it a try !!

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




PraKs said:


> @neeraj
> Any Free signed application which can open MS Word doc files in 5800 ?



Pm sent my friend....


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 6, 2010)

Nokia 5800 XpressMusic firmware v51.0.006 available

*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/Untitled.png

It's available for few product codes as of now.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 6, 2010)

Kewl..

Works with Indian code ?

How about modified product code with NSS ?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2010)

very minor update...I hope it can be installed without formatting the whole phone


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 6, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> very minor update...I hope it can be installed without formatting the whole phone



Sujoyp- Never ever go for the change log posted by Nokia..I remember v40, the kinetic scrolling feature was posted as minor update or was not included..though when people update it..it was a blast 

Nokia never share the actual change logs..but there are some major improvements, and more to come as per the feedback of 5800xm users :

Here are the few changes which are not posted by Nokia:

- Vibration levels in order, even more than that - vibration became more clear!
- RDS is working again!
- Kinetics slightly improved
- The performance was in my opinion better than congestion or previous versions




PraKs said:


> Kewl..
> 
> Works with Indian code ?
> 
> How about modified product code with NSS ?



Yes..you can change the product code to update the firmware, I am not sure if it gonna work for Indian APAC as of now, because people who are using old product codes like 0575590 (Correct me If I'm wrong)..are still using v30.  The firmware files are available @various forums if you can update the firmware through jaf etc.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2010)

the update file is not available for my phone yet...
BTW I started SPB Shell 3.5 and it looks awesome...I customized it according to my use now its working perfectly


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 7, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> the update file is not available for my phone yet...
> BTW I started SPB Shell 3.5 and it looks awesome...I customized it according to my use now its working perfectly



I don't know why Nokia do this to us (Indians)..I am using v60 (CFW) though the v40 is still not available for my 5800xm product code XXX(don't remember though). 

Do post some screenshots of your mobile..I would like to see your style 

BTW : Another major change : Web flash is upgraded in the new firmware v51 so that we can see flash 9 supported streaming live video's from BBC CNN etc perfectly.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2010)

I have already put the screenshots on the other thread related to homescreens

Bad thing is it doesnt take fullscreen wallpapers and the software is not fullscreen...


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 9, 2010)

Great news....New firmware (Nokia 5800 New Firmware V51.0.006) available for APAC RED/BLUE/BLACK phones..change the product code and update the latest firmware :

I used this one :
*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/Untitled-2.jpg

v51.0.006
- Improved Mail for Exchange
- Improved video calls
- Improved browser
- Performance improvements

User Comment's :
- Vibration levels in order, even more than that - vibration became more clear!
- RDS is working again!
- Kinetics slightly improved
- The performance was in my opinion better than congestion or previous versions
- Phone speed has increased very much as if cpu is overclocked.
- Touch response better.
- Web browser quite smooth in scrolling and faster in loading pages.(but invalid server name not bug fixed)
- browsing with 3-4 tabs and no low memory error.

will share more changes I note, soon..


----------



## PraKs (Aug 9, 2010)

@Neeraj

I had changed the product code coz v50 was not available before using NSS.

Now they with this update, shall I revert to original code again ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 9, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @Neeraj
> 
> I had changed the product code coz v50 was not available before using NSS.
> 
> Now they with this update, shall I revert to original code again ?



If you have updated the latest firmware..you can change your old product code again..so that if anything happened to ur phone..its stil under warranty 

If you wont change it..you phone will be still under warranty...coz Nokia repair center sucks


----------



## roonie (Aug 10, 2010)

@neeraj - Am planning to update the firmware version....I have v30 only...Now wher do i start ?..AM not sure abt the firmware update..
I have downloaded the Nokia software update....wat should i do now?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 10, 2010)

roonie said:


> @neeraj - Am planning to update the firmware version....I have v30 only...Now wher do i start ?..AM not sure abt the firmware update..
> I have downloaded the Nokia software update....wat should i do now?



Still using v30..oh man..check out my blog to change the product code and update the latest firmware..I cant post the link here coz "mods" think I am copy pasting stuff 

If you think you need some help for this :
catch me @yahoo messenger neerajDOTvohraATyahooDOTcom 
MSN : neerajvohraATmsnDOTcom


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 10, 2010)

hey guys just wanted to know that does spb mobile shell modifies my original homescreen or do i need to run the app and then run my homescreen from there similar to gdesk...thanks...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2010)

Spbshell is lot better then Gdesk in terms of usability...
SPB shell starts automatically...it replaces ur original homescreen...
but if u want u can definitely use original homescreen too



Hey my phone is downloading the update but update fails...error comes " Update not compatible with current package, contact service provider"

i am using hacked firmware..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok so I have updated my phone using Nokia OVI Suit...its cool that I didnt have to install Nokia software Updater..
Total download size 132 MB

If done through GPRS or wifi its only 2.7MB...but mine was unable to update that way...showing some error

And the hack is still working


----------



## unni (Aug 10, 2010)

I got the update. 

Guys, please suggest a good call recording application. Even if it produces beep sound, it's fine. But I am looking for good recording quality. I tried the SmartPhoneWare CallRecorder, but the quality of the recordings was not good.


----------



## aytus (Aug 11, 2010)

^^total recall is what ur looking for.
btw. i installed the new firmware . over my previous v50 . not much of a  change. except for the vibration thing. but i think my battrey life has  improved considerably. and i was having some wifi issues before. (new  wifi ap,s jst wont get added in the list.) they are sorted off now.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 11, 2010)

unni said:


> I got the update.
> 
> Guys, please suggest a good call recording application. Even if it produces beep sound, it's fine. But I am looking for good recording quality. I tried the SmartPhoneWare CallRecorder, but the quality of the recordings was not good.



To stop the call recording beep, you need to hack your phone, install rompatcher and a patch of "stoprecordingbeep" I am using it with total recall and there is no beep in recording at all, and the quality of the recording is excellent. Other recording software skip the recording file while playing.

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




sujoyp said:


> Ok so I have updated my phone using Nokia OVI Suit...its cool that I didnt have to install Nokia software Updater..
> Total download size 132 MB
> 
> If done through GPRS or wifi its only 2.7MB...but mine was unable to update that way...showing some error
> ...



There is a beta version of Nokia Software update, that can update Nokia maps and other updated stuff from Software update too.

I was using CFW developed by my friend, format the phone and memory card, install the original v51 fw and the maps and other stuff were updated automatically through ovi and Nokia software update app.


----------



## unni (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks aytus & neeraj. Will definitely give total recall a try.



neerajvohra said:


> There is a beta version of Nokia Software update, that can update Nokia maps and other updated stuff from Software update too.
> 
> I was using CFW developed by my friend, format the phone and memory card, install the original v51 fw and the maps and other stuff were updated automatically through ovi and Nokia software update app.



Will it download the entire 100+ MB of maps or just the updates?


----------



## roonie (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot neeraj...With the help from your blog..I changed the product key and updated the latest firmwire version v51 and changed the product key back to the old one...It helped a lot..thx...Wat al we get in this new updated version?..kinetic scrollin thn


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 11, 2010)

roonie said:


> Thanks a lot neeraj...With the help from your blog..I changed the product key and updated the latest firmwire version v51 and changed the product key back to the old one...It helped a lot..thx...Wat al we get in this new updated version?..kinetic scrollin thn



No problem..You can find the change log @my blog or here :

v51.0.006
- Improved Mail for Exchange
- Improved video calls
- Improved browser
- Performance improvements

User Comment's :
- Vibration levels in order, even more than that - vibration became more clear!
- RDS is working again!
- Kinetics slightly improved
- The performance was in my opinion better than congestion or previous versions
- Phone speed has increased very much as if cpu is overclocked.
- Touch response better.
- Web browser quite smooth in scrolling and faster in loading pages.(but invalid server name bug not fixed)

will share more changes i note, soon... 




unni said:


> Thanks aytus & neeraj. Will definitely give total recall a try.
> 
> Will it download the entire 100+ MB of maps or just the updates?



The Nokia software updater will download the latest apps including Nokia maps,python etc, for the maps you can download it from ovi app (100mb).

Check ur PM for the stuff you asked for


----------



## i_am_crack (Aug 14, 2010)

any one knows about Myphone (iphone look alike) I am kinda trying to get my hands dirt on it.. please advise..

eBro


----------



## PraKs (Aug 15, 2010)

@i_am_crack
Go ahead.. Using it..

Just makes phone a bit slow but looks amazing


----------



## roonie (Aug 15, 2010)

@neeraj...
After i updated to this new fv i have been facing problems with the smart movie player...It kept crashing and now its not at al opening...It jus crashes to the homescreen wenever  i open...I tried al methods of reinstalling -restarting the phone and referred other forums its not working...
Is der any other way to make it back work??


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 16, 2010)

roonie said:


> @neeraj...
> After i updated to this new fv i have been facing problems with the smart movie player...It kept crashing and now its not at al opening...It jus crashes to the homescreen wenever  i open...I tried al methods of reinstalling -restarting the phone and referred other forums its not working...
> Is der any other way to make it back work??



1. Have you tried formatting your phone ? try doing it with *#7370#

Do backup your phone stuff like message, contacts etc.  Then install the Smart movie and it will surely work.  I am using smart movie cracked with v51 and it's working fine. 

You can try the videocut apps from Nokia which is also working fine(freeware but in beta stages)

Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 16, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> If you have updated the latest firmware..you can change your old product code again..so that if anything happened to ur phone..its stil under warranty
> 
> If you wont change it..you phone will be still under warranty...coz Nokia repair center sucks


 
Yeah. I was also stuck in v30 for some point, and was reluctant to void the warranty by changing the product code,so decided to give it to the Nokia care centre (had 1 yr extended warranty,so was free), for upgrade. Guess what, I found that they had changed the product code themselves, LOL..


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 16, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Yeah. I was also stuck in v30 for some point, and was reluctant to void the warranty by changing the product code,so decided to give it to the Nokia care centre (had 1 yr extended warranty,so was free), for upgrade. Guess what, I found that they had changed the product code themselves, LOL..



Actually, it's useless to say that by changing your product code, it will void your warranty because the Nokia care exactly do the same as mentioned by you.

Another best part, I visited Nokia care with three 5800 handsets that were bricked by my friends while updated the CFW. We told them that we were updating the Firmware through NSU.  They flash the old v30 firmware to our phones, and now, again updated the stable CFW. 

People who really thinks that they wont hack there phone just for the cause of warranty, are missing the special features like Homescreen's, CPU overclocked, Smooth Kinetic Scrolling, various mods, awesome patches 5800xm is capable of.


----------



## roonie (Aug 17, 2010)

video cut player is working sometimes but most of the times it also crashes...other than its ok...
Is der any core player for 5800 which i used in my old n72 ..it was better playin all formats...
And is der any way to instal smart movie without formatting...Little bugged to install again all softs to get the phone to normal??


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 18, 2010)

roonie said:


> video cut player is working sometimes but most of the times it also crashes...other than its ok...
> Is der any core player for 5800 which i used in my old n72 ..it was better playin all formats...
> And is der any way to instal smart movie without formatting...Little bugged to install again all softs to get the phone to normal??



Ronnie..earlier you was using v30, and updated the v51 now.  Trust me, there will be a lot of difference in your current firmware/phone after formatting. I understand it will be a big hassle to install the stuff all over again but it would be worth as per my opinion.

If you have hacked your phone with hellox earlier with v30, remember that wont work anymore. You need to hack your phone with rompatcher method.  Backup your contacts, messages etc and then format ur memory card, then format phone as mentioned earlier.  Do post your results regarding the changes.

PS: If you still want a working Smart movie player without formatting, pm me or catch me at yahoo (you added me few days back).


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

updated to v51, thanks neeraj 

I still need help for smartmovie, i'll contact you if needed.

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

but still opera crashes sometime when auto rotating.

Can I set the display to landscape by default ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 18, 2010)

ichi said:


> but still opera crashes sometime when auto rotating.



Opera mini or Opera mobile ? 


ichi said:


> Can I set the display to landscape by default ?



Phone= NO

Opera Mobile/Mini= Yes, rotate the screen first to landscape, then start the opera mini/mobile. Both will start in landscape mode


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

Opera mobile, I want the phone screen to be in landscape mode so that every app open in landscape mode.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 18, 2010)

ichi said:


> Opera mobile, I want the phone screen to be in landscape mode so that every app open in landscape mode.



Opera mobile crashes as it's still in beta and it needs lot and lots of improvement.  Opera mobile also takes lots of ram to run 3-4 tabs.  It's not your phone problem at all.

Only those apps will work, which support landscape mode. You can start using your phone like this : coz there is no other way, every apps can start in landscape by default without rotating the phone.


*www.slashphone.com/media/data/796/touch-flo-3d-landscape.jpg

Or, download this if your phone is hacked:



> Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu


This will change your phone screen to landscape and then probably every apps will work in landscape by default (but only that supports landscape mode)
In this zip there are 4 files required to do this. Wsini.ini, Change WSini path.rmp, C_sys_hash_domainsrv.exe and F_sys_bin_domainsrv.exe

Put C_sys_hash_domainsrv.exe in C:/sys/hash and rename to domainsrv.exe

Put F_sys_bin_domainsrv.exe in "memory card":/sys/bin and rename to domainsrv.exe (my memory card was E:/)

Put Change WSini path.rmp in your patches directory "memory card":/patches (my memory card was E:/) apply patch and add to auto in rompatcher

Put Wsini.ini in C:/System/data

And lastly rename c:/sys/bin/RPAutostart.exe to 0RPAutostart.exe

Credits to original poster (dont remember the name)

For this to work you need to use a 3rd party program to rotate the screen for examply rocknscroll or landscape pro.
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/6681/scr000009.jpg

Does it look good ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

^^Thanks, i'll try.


----------



## roonie (Aug 19, 2010)

ok neeraj...I wil format the mobile and reinstal as you said and wil post back in this weekend...
And this is my first time am trying that rom patcher thing it dint work...I tried installing hellox2 and opened it...It jus said unpacking nothin happened...I even waited for an hour ,restarted the phone and tried too...it dint work out...I need that rom patch to be applied for installing all unsigned softs..
Now wat should i do?..Am not able to instal the hellox..After unpacking only the rom patcher wil come rite?..


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 20, 2010)

roonie said:


> ok neeraj...I wil format the mobile and reinstal as you said and wil post back in this weekend...
> And this is my first time am trying that rom patcher thing it dint work...I tried installing hellox2 and opened it...It jus said unpacking nothin happened...I even waited for an hour ,restarted the phone and tried too...it dint work out...I need that rom patch to be applied for installing all unsigned softs..
> Now wat should i do?..Am not able to instal the hellox..After unpacking only the rom patcher wil come rite?..



I think you haven't checked this post..



neerajvohra said:


> If you have hacked your phone with hellox earlier with v30, remember that wont work anymore. You need to hack your phone with rompatcher method.  Backup your contacts, messages etc and then format ur memory card, then format phone as mentioned earlier.  Do post your results regarding the changes.



Earlier versions like v31, you can hack your phone with hellox and you can install unsigned apps. 

After v40+, like you're using v51 you need to install the unsigned software in two ways :

1. Get your dev17 certificate from opda or other sites. Search google for this, you will get easy tutorials. Once, you get the certificate you can sign the unsigned applications with your certificate and simply install it with the help of siseditor etc.

2. You can install rom patcher through editing the original firmware. Another method :you can copy installserver.exe file to \Sys\bin folder and your phone will be hacked. This is the easiest method to install all unsigned apps. (My opinion). 

For the second method i.e. installing rom patcher or copying installserver.exe, you need to flash your phone with the help of JAF and navifirm.  

Choose the one you think would be easy for you.  Otherwise, let me know I can edit the original firmware  and you can flash your phone with those files.


----------



## k4ce (Aug 21, 2010)

Guys ... The N97 widget HS coming to 5800 real soon ... release is around the corner ... hopefully this weekend ...

Head over to pnht.org for more info


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 21, 2010)

k4ce said:


> Guys ... The N97 widget HS coming to 5800 real soon ... release is around the corner ... hopefully this weekend ...
> 
> Head over to pnht.org for more info



Do you think u will update the c6/97 firmware just for this? 

Widget Homescreen, Matrixmenu, Rotation Effects, if you move phone 90°, fixed RDS. (C6: SlideUnlock support)

Some people are beta testers too


----------



## PraKs (Aug 26, 2010)

@neerajvohra

Bhai, can you give best camera settings for N5800 ?

Have tried each settings but image on screen looks very grainy. too much noise. 

Personally I felt photos taken by Sony K750i are far better then costly N5800

Am I missing any settings ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 26, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @neerajvohra
> 
> Bhai, can you give best camera settings for N5800 ?
> 
> ...



download this :

```
*www.ziddu.com/download/11386498/10282EDC.txt.html
```

1] Open X-Plore or Y-Browser (Or any File Manager you prefer)
      2] Copy/Move 10282EDC.txt
      3] Go to C:/Private and paste 10282EDC.txt into Folder 10202be9.
      4] Exit X-Plore/Y-Browser (Or Whatever you are Using)
      5] Reboot Phone (or Switch off then on)
      6] Check C:/Private/10202be9 to see if 10282EDC.txt is still there.

PS: phone must be hacked.  This mod wont do magic to the camera, but you can see the difference as given below :

You will notice the Quality this Mod provides when you Zoom into your photos AFTER taking them. Try looking your Photos on your PC, you can see the difference better this way.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you bro

I read this files results. I am not planning to use zoom & its improving only for zoom.

Are there any best settings available (ISO, brightness, etc) for taking best pics on N5800 ? Or set all to auto ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 27, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Thank you bro
> 
> I read this files results. I am not planning to use zoom & its improving only for zoom.
> 
> Are there any best settings available (ISO, brightness, etc) for taking best pics on N5800 ? Or set all to auto ?



I am not sure if there are such settings as I don't use the camera much .  probably set all to auto.

You can try "DM's cameramod for better picture quality"


----------



## PraKs (Aug 27, 2010)

How do I use DM's cameramod ? Any URL ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 27, 2010)

PraKs said:


> How do I use DM's cameramod ? Any URL ?



try symbian freak forum or dm forum.


----------



## pentiumlover (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys ,

After installing the C6 FW (PNHT) , is it possible to revert back to original 5800 FW ?


Any issues with C6 FW  ? Would this void the warranty?

Is it safe?


----------



## ajooba215 (Sep 7, 2010)

what about the screen problem guys? mine 5800 is experiencing the same screen problem again...the blurry screen... ( ...n the worst thing..its out of warranty period now...i got it changed last year for the same problem...what shall i do now? I love my 5800 so much...  ..is anyone else experiencing the problem again?


----------



## arupch (Sep 7, 2010)

What is the best music player for S60v5 which support folder play and equaliser? I tried LCG Jukebox and PowerMP3 but both are buggy and crashes.


----------



## dsmarty (Sep 7, 2010)

arupch said:


> What is the best music player for S60v5 which support folder play and equaliser? I tried LCG Jukebox and PowerMP3 but both are buggy and crashes.



Use TTPod.. one the best music player software..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2010)

> what about the screen problem guys? mine 5800 is experiencing the same screen problem again...the blurry screen... (  ...n the worst thing..its out of warranty period now...i got it changed  last year for the same problem...what shall i do now? I love my 5800 so  much...  ..is anyone else experiencing the problem again?



Thats sad...havent faced that problem ... replacing the screen is costly thing



> What is the best music player for S60v5 which support folder play and  equaliser? I tried LCG Jukebox and PowerMP3 but both are buggy and  crashes.



Yaah TTPOD is cool player if u want a simple one try folderplay.


----------



## k4ce (Sep 9, 2010)

pentiumlover said:


> Guys ,
> 
> After installing the C6 FW (PNHT) , is it possible to revert back to original 5800 FW ?
> 
> ...



Yes, you can revert back .. but only to Nokia 5800 v51

No real issues as such ... its slightly more refined that the OS on the 5800 ... like u have favourite contacts on top, u have a music console, a faster gallery wid options to tag apart from the widgetised HS ...

Well if u take ur 5800 to nokia care with C6 FW, no way u'll get warranty ... however, if you flash it back to a stock 5800 OFW, there should be no way anyone can find out

Well, I have flashed my fone atleast 30 times ... Never had any issues .. just read instructions and know what you are doing


----------



## unni (Sep 10, 2010)

Is there any performance difference with C6 on 5800? Also, will all the apps that I am using currently on v51 work properly? Are there any annoying bugs?


----------



## R2K (Sep 23, 2010)

how much does Nokia 5800 XpressMusic cost now?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2010)

R2K said:


> how much does Nokia 5800 XpressMusic cost now?



Its price r not going down from last 6 months...it will be discontinued soon..

U better consider X6 8 gb for 14k or samsung galaxy 3


----------



## R2K (Sep 23, 2010)

how much does it cost anyway


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 23, 2010)

its 12.5k  now in bangalore


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 23, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Its price r not going down from last 6 months...it will be discontinued soon..
> 
> U better consider X6 8 gb for 14k or samsung galaxy 3



I still suggest for Nokia 5800xm, due to variety of CFW's, great support from forums. You wont find anything special regarding X6 as the userbase is less and offcourse no one NOW would buy it when symbian^3 is in pipeline.

sorry haven't read the thread, your budget etc..but as per the comments to buy X6, i still suggest for 5800xm or wait for S^3.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2010)

neeraj how do u compare 5800 with galaxy 3....I mean which would u prefer...galaxy 3 have everything just poorer screen

and capacitive screen is really much better then resistive...soo I recommended x6...else there is no difference


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 24, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> neeraj how do u compare 5800 with galaxy 3....I mean which would u prefer...galaxy 3 have everything just poorer screen
> 
> and capacitive screen is really much better then resistive...soo I recommended x6...else there is no difference



Personally, there is no point in going for Android with cheaper handsets (bad  conf). You should have a minimum budget of 20k+ to buy an Android to get the fullest. 

Offcourse, if you're looking for an Android phone then there is no need to compare with S60. Try comparing other Android phones in the same segment.

Likewise, you don't need BIG budget to try s60. As far as I know, S60 5th Ed is the limitation with capacitive screen. Symbian^3 enables multi-touch fully. So, I recommend the Nokia 5800 to save some money. It's just personal opinion. 

a) 90% of posters have 5800XM
b) X6, 5530 and 5230 are relatively new phones compared to 5800XM
c) these new models are not really interesting so less users, less support.
d) not worth the price, and not enough upgrade for 5800XM.
e) capacitive screen support multi touch but s60v5 OS does not support pinch zooming its currently only supported by S^3 os -as per the feedback.

Review: Nokia X6 | Smartphone Daily

Check out regarding the phone responsiveness and multi-touch  the responsiveness should be better but it's


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2010)

yaah what u said is justified by ur clarification....thanks

Actually 5800 looks bit fat and old in front of samsung's sleek and sexy phones


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 24, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> yaah what u said is justified by ur clarification....thanks
> 
> Actually 5800 looks bit fat and old in front of samsung's sleek and sexy phones



lol thanks. Now, I too feel 5800XM is bit fat while waiting for N8 

May be I should sell it @bazaar. lol


----------



## R2K (Sep 24, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Its price r not going down from last 6 months...it will be discontinued soon..
> 
> U better consider X6 8 gb for 14k or samsung galaxy 3




are u sure x6 with 5mp cam comes for 14000
that f***in unbelieavble
but the reviews at gsm arena says that this phone is a POS with lots of bugs with touch screen
anybody here used this phone?
BTW 5800 got some good reviews and i find a lot of ppl using it nowadays


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2010)

X6 8GB version is for 14k and not 16GB version...

5800 is used by lots of forum members...but I think the count is decreasing day by day


----------



## R2K (Sep 24, 2010)

how is handwriting recognition on the Nokia 5800 XpressMusic
it looked cool when i saw it on youtube


----------



## R2K (Sep 26, 2010)

got a 5800xpressmusic navigation edition yesterday for Dhs 895( Rs 11.1 k) from dubai
but i got a cheap headset with that phone....
thank u sujoyp and neerajvohra for the suggestions and help
i considered x6 first which was also pretty cheap (Dhs 1025)( 13k) here
but i did not like the build quality of that phone.the finishing of the case was utterly pathetic. but it was a steal price for a phone with 5mp cam


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats bro...Just get a good pair of earphones...5800 sounds very good


----------



## R2K (Sep 26, 2010)

is there any way i can get to see a big clock in the home screen of 5800xpress

Also is there any app by which we can unlock the screen without using the switch present at the side of the phone


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2010)

there is a software *slideunlock v2.10 *search it on google coz we cant give u direct link..
U can find it in ip-mart.com forum

And it will give u a big clock on desktop untill its in locked position...when u unlock it ur usual desktop will be there


----------



## R2K (Oct 6, 2010)

do u guys use screen protectors....if yes is it really worth it...how much does it really cost....i wanna get rid off the printed screen protector i got when i purchased this phone

and what kind of carry pouch u guys prefer....


----------



## PraKs (Oct 6, 2010)

Take Adpo Or Screenward, Pretty good enough.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2010)

R2K said:


> do u guys use screen protectors....if yes is it really worth it...how much does it really cost....i wanna get rid off the printed screen protector i got when i purchased this phone
> 
> and what kind of carry pouch u guys prefer....



I use a Rs.70 local screen guard for last 8 months...its good enough


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2010)

R2K said:


> do u guys use screen protectors....if yes is it really worth it...how much does it really cost....i wanna get rid off the printed screen protector i got when i purchased this phone
> 
> and what kind of carry pouch u guys prefer....



yes. it is helpful in keeping the scratches away from display (especially if you use fingernails). And please peel off that screen protector ASAP. most part of the display will not be visible


----------



## R2K (Oct 7, 2010)

^^
default screen protector is a really a PITA 
i brought a screen protector from a local shop here and the shopkeeper itself applied it on the phone.........but i think that guy just ****ed it up....now i can see bubbles on the side and bottom of the damn screen.....i don't wanna a remove it myself and reapply it as i think that may make it look more worse.......is there any way i can remove the bubbles
i really wish the phone phone had a scratch resistant screen
also is it necessary to use a pouch after applying the screen protector


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2010)

Bro u cant take it off and apply it again...better u find some shop where they apply it properly...The shop where I brought it applied it on my 5800 very nicely ...no bubbles at all

Also its ur choice to put in pouch...I find it unnecessary...just dont put any thing else with the mobile inside ur pocket like coin or keychain etc


----------



## khmadhu (Oct 23, 2010)

2 queries about hacking 5800.

1)if i hack my phone will it void my warranty ?.
2)can i revert my 5800 to its original factory settings after hacking..?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2010)

1.If u use custom firmware made by someone with special homescreen and special mods then u loose warranty...but if u use hacked nokia firmware then nokia people wouldnt know anything

2. again if u use custom firmware then u have to put original nokia firmware back before going to nokia service center...if u r using hacked nokia firmware they wont notice


----------



## khmadhu (Oct 23, 2010)

@sujoyp Where can i get hacked nokia firmware?. I have latest nokia firmware v50

Main problem i am facing is in installing packages. 90% of the packages I try to install with self singed it says "unable to install protected application from an untrusted supplier"

how to overcome this..? so that even without the certificate I must be able to install!.
any solution..?

also how can i downgrade firmware..? is it possible..?, if i do this will my warranty be retained.?
by googling i got 5800 "firmware v50 Hacked_Measma.rar" file from dotsis site. it contains some  RM-356_50.0.005_prd.rofs2.V19  if i can use this so.. and how many times we can do this..?
can i backup my current firmware..?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2010)

bro I am sorry but we can not talk much about hacking stuff here...give ur email ID I would send u link...

just remember 1 thing read each and every step properly and dont skip anything...


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 6, 2010)

successfully hacked my phone.. 

is there any application like bittorrent  for this phone.? i tried with symtorrent , although i was successful in installing, but when I add any torrent and give start, my phone reboots!!.?

any solution for this..?


----------



## PraKs (Nov 7, 2010)

Tired of slowness of N5800.. 

Is there any good touch screenphone which is as good as 5800 or better then that ?

Do people recommend taking X6 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2010)

@praks...open a thread for this...X6 is outdated already...galaxy 3??


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2010)

x6 is just 5800 with capacitive touch and an unlock switch which will get damaged in less than 2 months of regular use.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 8, 2010)

I apologize if this is kinda off-topic.

But, any ideas how much a Nokia 5800 (Bought on May 2009 with all accessories) would fetch ? (With 5 more months warranty remaining. In relatively good condition)


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> I apologize if this is kinda off-topic.
> 
> But, any ideas how much a Nokia 5800 (Bought on May 2009 with all accessories) would fetch ? (With 5 more months warranty remaining. In relatively good condition)



Try to sell it for around 6k...coz Samsung Galaxy5 have most of the things 5800 have(not talking about I5801)and galaxy 5 cost 8-9k


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 8, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Try to sell it for around 6k...coz Samsung Galaxy5 have most of the things 5800 have(not talking about I5801)and galaxy 5 cost 8-9k



Thanks for replying. Guess, will have to sell my Nokia 5800 now. Got  Galaxy  S !!


----------



## PraKs (Nov 8, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> x6 is just 5800 with capacitive touch and an unlock switch which will get damaged in less than 2 months of regular use.



Yes, agree with you.. but capacitive touch is a lot lot better then 5800 screen, It just sucks now a days with so much of lag.


----------



## R2K (Nov 11, 2010)

i lost my nokia 5800xm which i purchased just a month ago..........
what am i supposed to do when i loose my phone.....


----------



## nick.john75 (Nov 12, 2010)

i like 5800 very much .. from last one year i am using it ....  sofwares are good in it .. now only i unlocked it from t-mobile... Getting unlock code are easy for it now on this site www.theunlockarena.com.. quiet good mobile


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2010)

R2K said:


> i lost my nokia 5800xm which i purchased just a month ago..........
> what am i supposed to do when i loose my phone.....



If somebody stole it...put an FIR.
If u accidentally lost it then forget it

just get a duplicate simcard of ur previous number for Rs.50 and ur remaining talktime value will be given to u..take 1 photo and license xerox


----------



## Kerry (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, I need an immediate help! A few days back I noticed that all the images and songs had disappeared from the Gallery and Music Library of my Nokia 5800. Later, I found that all of them are there in the respective folders in the Memory Card, which I could not restore in the Gallery and Music Library. The mobile is now out of warranty and I have tried by resorting to its Factory Settings to  set them in order, but failed. I'm feeling very bad as my mobile was functioning very well before this mishap. Here I may mention that though the Product No.of the mobile is 0575590, but on releasing the Firmware V. 51.0.006 by the Nokia, I tried to update it through my mobile, it accepted the new version update. Plz Help!!!


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 25, 2010)

is there any way to restrict audio file scan to a folder  in 5800 music player?


----------



## sushantvirdi (Nov 25, 2010)

Nokia 5800 XpressMusic firmware gets updated
to v52.0.007 (Updated with Changelog) Nokia has a released a new firmware update to
one of its most successful touchscreen symbian
phone the “ Nokia 5800 ″ aka TUBE. Nokia has shown real commitment to this device. Kudos. The changelog not yet out. So incase you notice some changes do let us know. Changelog: Upgrade CPU performance 

Enhanced touch screen 

Improved Wi-Fi and OVI connection error Rotate Enhanced New Map Software Better pictures and movies Also to update your phone ’ s fir


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ thanks for informing about the update.  I'm updating my fone now.


----------



## aytus (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah.. me too. .. im kinda surprised with this .. never seen so many firmware upgrades for a single phone.. and that too considering... that this phone was never even a flagship phone.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 29, 2010)

sushantvirdi said:


> Nokia 5800 XpressMusic firmware gets updated
> to v52.0.007 (Updated with Changelog) Nokia has a released a new firmware update to
> one of its most successful touchscreen symbian
> phone the “ Nokia 5800 ″ aka TUBE. Nokia has shown real commitment to this device. Kudos. The changelog not yet out. So incase you notice some changes do let us know. Changelog: Upgrade CPU performance
> ...



Hats off to Nokia!! If only, some companies (cough..S.. cough ..amsung) could do even quarter the updates that Nokia(does for their mid-range device) for their flagship device.


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 14, 2010)

How can I save the file in different location while using opera mobile 10 in my 5800


----------



## msp123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

I having problem installing Google maps 4.0 on my nokia 5800 v52.0.007. Installation goes on and at 80% it says "Unable to install".

can anybody help??


----------



## geet (May 14, 2011)

HI, Can anyone help me retreive a facebook password that had been logged into my nokia 5800 and signed out accidentaly??
The privacy option is to save data and password, but now I am not able to retrieve the password. Where is it exactly stored?
PS- the account is not mine, so password recovery is not an option.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 21, 2011)

Nokia 5800 gets v60 firmware upgrade, Check out!

Symbian^1 still lives atleast for few more months... 

Its got same browser as Symbian Anna 7.3.131. Good to go for a device which had its last firmware way back last year.


----------



## Vensanga (Oct 21, 2011)

i have aleady install the C6 firmware and i try to update it to the latest version but it says phone not compatible....what do i need to do???


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2011)

You can install the original updated firmware directly by downloading the firmware using nevifirm and flash it


----------



## Vensanga (Oct 22, 2011)

is it available for downloading...last night i check and its not available yet.....anyway am using C6 firmware and whats the main changes in this new update...i heard that the C6 firmware are much better than this new update and no use to update again....but as i have seen it i can't tell.....


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2011)

in v60

- Symbian Anna Browser v7.3.1.33
- Nokia Maps v3.06
- Supports for IDNs and other languages like Arabic and Chinese
- Improvements on overall web browsing experience and phone’s performance


----------

